# S4 stance thread!



## On The Grind (Apr 22, 2009)

Post pics and specs of your stanced S4s


----------



## BrigsS4 (Aug 5, 2006)

Crappy pic but whatever! Running 18" Avus on 235/40/18 Continentals. Ground to fender height is 24.75" give or take an 1/8" =)


----------



## On The Grind (Apr 22, 2009)

It looks very nice man. i love imola. wish mine was a better color:thumbup:


----------



## NeedyS4 (Feb 27, 2009)

I would like to see a _real_ pic of that Imola w the B6 wheels. You need to hook that up.


----------



## johnandbek (Jan 9, 2006)




----------



## Mucci (Dec 1, 2004)

More pictures of Imola Yellow's.

There's an Avant for sale in Imola Yellow and I'm trying to learn how to not hate that color so I'll allow myself to buy it.


----------



## rennis (Dec 30, 2003)

Mucci said:


> More pictures of Imola Yellow's.


ok


----------



## KBS42001 (Jul 17, 2008)

JBr0th3rs said:


> Post pics and specs of your stanced S4s


oh so nice, dubblethumbsup:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## On The Grind (Apr 22, 2009)

KBS42001 said:


> oh so nice, dubblethumbsup:thumbup::thumbup:


thanks man. wheels are gone. i have a set of ccw classics im redoing. so im pretty excitedd:thumbup:


----------



## Jethro911 (Sep 21, 2009)

2002 riding on 18's with Eibach coil overs,


----------



## shizzy46 (Apr 25, 2005)

19x8.5 on H&R Sport Springs


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

^:thumbup:


----------



## 1210s4 (Oct 13, 2008)

*i guess i will play*


----------



## On The Grind (Apr 22, 2009)

1210s4 said:


> *i guess i will play*


Say hello to my new back ground on my computer


----------



## hellrot98m3 (Dec 18, 2009)

moarrr, lets see some noggy s4s so i can get some ideas for wheels.

jbrothers wat are the wheel and tire specs for yours?


----------



## On The Grind (Apr 22, 2009)

hellrot98m3 said:


> moarrr, lets see some noggy s4s so i can get some ideas for wheels.
> 
> jbrothers wat are the wheel and tire specs for yours?


They are 19x8.5 rotiform blq with 215/35/19 fallen 512


----------



## protect ya neck (May 1, 2010)

obviously not mine but one of the nicest evaaa.


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

Not much of a stance...but here it is.


----------



## 1210s4 (Oct 13, 2008)

how the car is sitting now on 17' O.Z. futura's


----------



## On The Grind (Apr 22, 2009)

1210s4 said:


> how the car is sitting now on 17' O.Z. futura's


Cut springs? 
details on the bags that you are running??:thumbup:


----------



## KBS42001 (Jul 17, 2008)

^
Gawd Dayumn 1210!
that looks great and i love those rims:thumbup::thumbup:...honest opinion tho ...how is "spirited" driving with bags?
i would love the look but i like to rip the valley too much to sacrifice handling for being able to sit it on the ground


----------



## B171GR (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## SoIAteAPancakeToday (Apr 21, 2009)

my friends S4, kw v2 or v3 coils not sure.


----------



## 1210s4 (Oct 13, 2008)

JBr0th3rs said:


> Cut springs?
> details on the bags that you are running??:thumbup:


im running bagyard supreme's lol pretty simple right 


and kbs42001 in my eyes not much has changed and if anything a little sway but if you run bigger swaybars and it would be the same as coils.... yeah i was kinda set with making mine lay frame :thumbup:

P.S. thanks guys im glad you enjoy my car....


----------



## S4Lou (Jun 3, 2009)

here are 2 of mine


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

1210s4 said:


> how the car is sitting now on 17' O.Z. futura's



LOL it looks like you are carrying 1 tonne of gold


----------



## Jethro911 (Sep 21, 2009)

How do you drive a car with no ground clearance? It looks cool but howdoyadoit?


----------



## On The Grind (Apr 22, 2009)

Just gotta be cautious. It's not to hard to be honest. I daily drove a mk4 gti at 22.75 fender height


----------



## Triff Traff (Jan 2, 2009)

love this thread already


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

Heres one in Imola....kind of, before I started my never ending body work 





































Pics by moacur; Jeff Jacobson. :thumbup:


----------



## vw203 (Aug 23, 2004)

old noggy 



















new black beauty 










and my inspiration (not mine but by far the sexxiest s4 ive ever seen) 



















really give props to the owner:beer:


----------



## On The Grind (Apr 22, 2009)

Arons car is sick


----------



## vwsparky (Jun 5, 2005)




----------



## LakeSilverA4 (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## VR6 T (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## victorr (May 18, 1999)

vwsparky said:


>


Cheers on the composition of this photo:beer:


----------



## NOTORIOUS VR (Sep 25, 2002)

one of my fav. pics of my car:


----------



## dubmd (Jul 17, 2008)

loving the bagged one on futuras:beer:

heres mine.
going alot lower friday:thumbup:

s41 by Matt Dobre, on Flickr
needs mo neg. rear camber lol


----------



## Dutchsider (Apr 27, 2006)

This thread makes me happy


----------



## 24vMonster (Oct 26, 2007)

NOTORIOUS VR said:


> one of my fav. pics of my car:


likes kinda like mine lol


----------



## 1210s4 (Oct 13, 2008)

dubmd said:


> loving the bagged one on futuras:beer:


thanks a lot man. i dont know if i want to keep the futura's????? 

and please more pics of your S :thumbup:


----------



## AUDI_JAY (Nov 1, 2010)

so many sick s4s


----------



## kaltblutig (Jun 26, 2004)




----------



## slmda4 (Nov 11, 2005)

B171GR said:


>


I honestly feel that I saw this car back in March... I went out to visit my buddy in Belltown and there was a IY s4 in his parking deck of his apartment complex. Crazy if its the same one..I dont think it had the suspension when I saw it tho. 

Here is mine:


























Koni coilovers
No clue on the ride height


----------



## dubmd (Jul 17, 2008)

^^love the wheels:beer:

went lower


----------



## scott_eh4 (Jan 20, 2006)

dubmd said:


> ^^love the wheels:beer:
> 
> went lower


A lot of sick cars in here, i really like both of the previous black ones! 

dubmd that ride height is DIALED :beer:

slmda4 your car reminds my of my old A4 with those wheels: :thumbup:


----------



## dancar420 (May 11, 2008)

opcorn:


----------



## D-uNiT (Apr 22, 2009)

1210s4 said:


> *i guess i will play*
> 
> The back.. Eww


----------



## vwsparky (Jun 5, 2005)




----------



## Saudis401.5 (Nov 25, 2010)

*18' Avus rims with Belstien/H&R combo?*

Does anyone have 18' Avus rims with Belstien/H&R combo? Just bought the shocks and springs but haven't decided on what rims I want yet. Would love to see what it looks like before I invest in the rims.


----------



## Aureus (Oct 12, 2010)

I'll play...










And I still have 4 inches to go on my V1s :beer:


----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

dubmd said:


> ^^love the wheels:beer:
> 
> went lower




Sorry if you already posted it. but what are the specs on that stance???


----------



## Pasquallies (Dec 17, 2010)

protect ya neck said:


> obviously not mine but one of the nicest evaaa.


 Thats my boy's ride, devin. Its going under construction thus winter


----------



## Under_Dog (Dec 15, 2000)

Saudis401.5 said:


> Does anyone have 18' Avus rims with Belstien/H&R combo? Just bought the shocks and springs but haven't decided on what rims I want yet. Would love to see what it looks like before I invest in the rims.


 yes, kinda...H&R springs, with Koni shocks


----------



## eatsleepmk3 (Jun 10, 2010)

*hot pink pinkk rxII*


----------



## parttimeprojectionist (Jan 9, 2011)

love the nagaro


----------



## split71 (Aug 26, 2006)

Here's mine...on H&R coils


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

*^Beautiful car*. My tax return is definitely going towards suspension.
The biggest difference was replacing all of the control arms, at 140k miles, the car felt like a brand new machine! Now I can't wait to go low, I'm so tired of my ride height. It's funny that even stock, the S4 is lower than alot of cars. I parked next to a mustang the other day and it looked like a monster truck compared to my car.

Here's my lack of stance:









And for the thousandth time, it's n*O*garo


----------



## lastbatter (Jun 11, 2006)

vwsparky said:


>


whose car is this? its a banger


----------



## NOTORIOUS VR (Sep 25, 2002)

lastbatter said:


> whose car is this? its a banger


It's the guy who's posting the pics


----------



## vwsparky (Jun 5, 2005)

NOTORIOUS VR said:


> It's the guy who's posting the pics


----------



## lastbatter (Jun 11, 2006)

just making sure. people jock other people's cars all the time. ive been wanting to go camo since i bought mine. maybe throw a snorkel on there.


----------



## eatsleepmk3 (Jun 10, 2010)

*thank you*



parttimeprojectionist said:


> love the nagaro


thanks mann!!


----------



## steu2011 (Jan 13, 2011)

rennis said:


> ok


gorgeous!!


----------



## AMD IS THE BEST (Mar 15, 2004)

Nothing crazy but heres mine:


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## Vrbom (Aug 10, 2010)

*new member here*








just got this car, got lots of plans for it rolling on 18*8 tsw's h&r springs and koni shocks


----------



## Disco.Potato (Jan 24, 2011)

1210s4 said:


> *i guess i will play*


I love this car


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

vwsparky said:


>


 TITS ic:


----------



## Pasquallies (Dec 17, 2010)

^ Big ol tities:beer::beer:


----------



## AUDI_JAY (Nov 1, 2010)

i am thinking a diff set of shoes this season for me 



















currently 19x9.5 3 piece axiom 502s all the way around 2.5 inch lip front and 3.5 inch lip rear


----------



## s408 (May 9, 2010)

my s4 before i totaled it 




























b4 i put the 19s on..17" rcs



























what do you think?


----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

I think it will be greatly missed. Clean S4. R.I.P.


----------



## BoostKing (Oct 17, 2009)

someone posted a pic of my car so ill just add to that..


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

^stupid clean!!!:heart:


----------



## s408 (May 9, 2010)

dumpedb5 said:


> I think it will be greatly missed. Clean S4. R.I.P.


thanks man it will be missed 

R.I.P. after wrapping it around a tree vvvv


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

that sucks


----------



## papag1234 (Feb 8, 2010)

daammnnnnn... terrible thing.


----------



## dubmd (Jul 17, 2008)

new wheels coming soon:beer:

rt24 by Matt Dobre, on Flickr


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

Thats just plain sick!


----------



## sdsteelo (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## sdsteelo (Jul 5, 2009)

s408 said:


> thanks man it will be missed
> 
> R.I.P. after wrapping it around a tree vvvv


damn man were you alright after that? i remember you were trying to trade me those wheels before


----------



## SoIAteAPancakeToday (Apr 21, 2009)

BoostKing said:


> someone posted a pic of my car so ill just add to that..


love your car


----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

dubmd said:


> new wheels coming soon:beer:
> 
> rt24 by Matt Dobre, on Flickr


Sell me those wheels!:thumbup:


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## eGLI05 (Feb 14, 2010)

here's my new stg3 s4; 18" 15 spoke champion motorsports on kw v3 coils, idk what to put on next..


----------



## nthusiasttt (Feb 9, 2009)

Still need to adjust the rear height. It's gotta come down about 1"


----------



## 1210s4 (Oct 13, 2008)

god i love that thing... i believe i seen your build thread on another website and wow!!!!

you pretty much got an rs4 in one box lol


----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

sdsteelo said:


>


Surprisingly i like the gold rings!:thumbup:


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

nthusiasttt said:


> Still need to adjust the rear height. It's gotta come down about 1"


Looks good. 

Sadly there are so many pictures in here of cars that are not stanced. Too high, not enough offset.


----------



## dubmd (Jul 17, 2008)

nthusiasttt said:


> Still need to adjust the rear height. It's gotta come down about 1"


your car is rediculously sick!

anyways...
ur not low unless..

rt13 by Matt Dobre, on Flickr
lol jkjk:thumbdown:
happened about 2 weeks ago. lol

but heres a sneak peak of my new setup









$100 bbs'!!:thumbup:


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

noice! are those modas?


----------



## dubmd (Jul 17, 2008)

yup
they came out better than i thought they would when i got em


----------



## BlkdoutS4 (Feb 14, 2009)

dubmd said:


> your car is rediculously sick!
> 
> anyways...
> ur not low unless..
> ...


those are sick, what are the specs?


----------



## dubmd (Jul 17, 2008)

thanks!
theyre 17x9 17x10 et45
going to get some big adapters


----------



## jibberjive (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Anyone else noticed sparkdubs plates on his camo s4? 

...Dry C^NT?
hahahahahaha


----------



## vwsparky (Jun 5, 2005)




----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

It's "U Can't Drive"

I like your version too though. :laugh:


----------



## tuntsfaah (Apr 2, 2007)

nthusiasttt said:


> Still need to adjust the rear height. It's gotta come down about 1"


I love how your car is turning out already.
I want to flare my fender like yours :laugh:


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

jibberjive said:


>


^^^ Doesn't count cause your car isn't driving


----------



## jibberjive (Jul 19, 2006)

Evilevo said:


> ^^^ Doesn't count cause your car isn't driving


Troof. Give me 2 months.


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

jibberjive said:


> Troof. Give me 2 months.


Git-R-Done! Are you going to Wuste?


----------



## jibberjive (Jul 19, 2006)

Evilevo said:


> Git-R-Done! Are you going to Wuste?


I haven't even thought about it since my car's been down, but now with it getting done, I'll likely be there! Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

jibberjive said:


> I haven't even thought about it since my car's been down, but now with it getting done, I'll likely be there! Thanks for the reminder.


Awesome! GF and I are gonna fly out for it!!


----------



## Ewinkdub04 (Oct 5, 2010)

werk said:


> ^stupid clean!!!:heart:


very very:thumbup:


----------



## jibberjive (Jul 19, 2006)

Evilevo said:


> Awesome! GF and I are gonna fly out for it!!


Nice man. Pretty hardcore, unless you were looking for a vacation anyways ha. It'll be cool to put a face with a name.:thumbup:


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

jibberjive said:


> Nice man. Pretty hardcore, unless you were looking for a vacation anyways ha. It'll be cool to put a face with a name.:thumbup:


Ya. GF has never been to Vegas and really wants to go to Wuste. Plus it'll be the middle of Finals and I'll need a break. Hopefully a lot of people from CA head out. As you said, be cool to put faces with names.


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

Not this low anymore. To low for my taste.


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

most of these cars are too low, and look crap considering you cant actually drive them anywhere. Might look better on cars with out any performance to start with


----------



## 30vQuattro (Dec 28, 2009)

I'll contribute my s4's:

street mode:



















track mode:











The new S (looking for some white mirror caps if anyone's got some):


----------



## 30vQuattro (Dec 28, 2009)

*well since I'm whoring her out, here's one more:*


----------



## westcoast_whirlwind (Oct 8, 2006)

*heres mine after the crash *











Building it again ;


----------



## 30vQuattro (Dec 28, 2009)

*(not a good thing) but I got you beat*

that's nothing, here's mine after the crash:


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

AggvGtivr6 said:


> most of these cars are too low, and look crap considering you cant actually drive them anywhere. Might look better on cars with out any performance to start with


Obviously you don't understand this thread is about S4s with Stance. And I DD my car and drive it everywhere. In the snow, over speed bumps, through NYC when I went up there.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

this thread needs less wrecked s4s and less cell phone pictures


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

Evilevo said:


> Obviously you don't understand this thread is about S4s with Stance. And I DD my car and drive it everywhere. In the snow, over speed bumps, through NYC when I went up there.


I get it, i just dont care for the "look" and i used to own a mk3 GTI so i know all about being slammed. 

To each their own :beer:


----------



## On The Grind (Apr 22, 2009)

Less arguing and more STANCING:laugh:


----------



## Ewinkdub04 (Oct 5, 2010)

i want a s4 so bad


----------



## On The Grind (Apr 22, 2009)

Ewinkdub04 said:


> i want a s4 so bad


the best car you will ever own and the worst:laugh:


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

AggvGtivr6 said:


> I get it, i just dont care for the "look" and i used to own a mk3 GTI so i know all about being slammed.
> 
> To each their own :beer:


If you agree to each their own, why did you even post your comment about these cars being to low for yor taste ? I just hold my comments back on vortex because you will never change the minds of these vortex kids.

To low is pretty dumb though.

Hey on the grind.......... Hanging out.


----------



## On The Grind (Apr 22, 2009)

I've been hanging out since 1991
ramada!?
Also please keep the comments about hating low Cars etc.. To yourself once again this is a stance thread there will he low Cars. Thank you guys
love you foxyhound


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

foxhound720 said:


> If you agree to each their own, why did you even post your comment about these cars being to low for yor taste ? I just hold my comments back on vortex because you will never change the minds of these vortex kids.
> 
> To low is pretty dumb though.


Just expressing my opinion :beer::beer:. 


x2 on the stupid kids and ruining their cars, but as i said, just my opinion


----------



## EuroSportChicago (Jun 9, 2010)

On The Grind said:


> the best car you will ever own and the worst:laugh:


Sounds kinda like something called love.


----------



## Vrbom (Aug 10, 2010)

*sorry about your lost*








i am going to do a tribute for this car by making my silver 01 as clean as this one


----------



## IMOLOW (Apr 12, 2010)

Here's me... a little lower now.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

Looks great! What are your wheel/tire specs?


----------



## norcal_avant (Aug 4, 2009)

Heres with my old wheels


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

Nice Avant


----------



## IMOLOW (Apr 12, 2010)

Capt. Obvious said:


> Looks great! What are your wheel/tire specs?


18x8.5 ET22 all around. 225/40-18 front fenders have a good pull, rears are untouched. i plan on switching to 9.5" et 20 in the rear soon with a little pull on the rear fenders


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm so glad I came across this:thumbup: 

I'm looking into getting into the b5 s4 game.


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

On The Grind said:


> Say hello to my new back ground on my computer


 hahahha:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## JTI23 (Jul 21, 2010)

all of these cars look so amazing! almost makes me want to trade my volkswagen for an S4.. . almost :laugh:


----------



## vwsparky (Jun 5, 2005)




----------



## 1210s4 (Oct 13, 2008)

pics of the new look!!!!


----------



## jersykid99 (Oct 29, 2010)

1210s4 said:


> pics of the new look!!!!


DAMN!!!!


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

DAMN! Looks awesome! Love the (imola?) yellow with the silver. :thumbup:


----------



## 1210s4 (Oct 13, 2008)

Capt. Obvious said:


> DAMN! Looks awesome! Love the (imola?) yellow with the silver. :thumbup:


thank you!! and its actually john deere yellow :laugh:


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

Ha! Funny you should say that. My wheels were John Deere green for a hot minute a few months ago. We could have been twins! :laugh:










My car isn't very stancetastic right now, but heres how it currently looks:


----------



## 203banshee (Nov 8, 2008)

finally took some decent pics..


----------



## Dutchsider (Apr 27, 2006)

Badass set of wheels right there. Looks like the fender rolling up front didn't go as well as it should have though


----------



## SeeYaNextTuesday (Feb 19, 2009)

what size spacers with stock wheels and tires would sit flush on the s4?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

15mm in the front, 20mm in the rear will get you fairly close. You'll need to do some fender rolling in the front though.


----------



## R_Way (Jan 16, 2011)

Dutchsider said:


> Badass set of wheels right there. Looks like the fender rolling up front didn't go as well as it should have though


Agreed... those wheels are sick plus with the calipers peaking through is just money!:thumbup:


----------



## Panerai (Oct 22, 2010)

is it weird that I have this bookmarked in my Porn folder?


----------



## <Owen> (Mar 6, 2008)

James Himself said:


> this thread needs less wrecked s4s, less cell phone pictures, and *more pictures of vwsparky's avant*


fixed :thumbup:


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

damn bro u got right to it


----------



## vwsparky (Jun 5, 2005)

ok ok


----------



## <Owen> (Mar 6, 2008)

ill be honest sparky, i already spied on your flickr and saved those pictures earlier today 

thanks though, keep 'em coming!

more side shots! opcorn:


----------



## vwsparky (Jun 5, 2005)

i need to go do one last shoot for it before i part it out.


----------



## <Owen> (Mar 6, 2008)

please do.

but why the partout?

how much for the car as is?


----------



## vwsparky (Jun 5, 2005)

After the engine went last year(no fault of my own long story) I kinda lost heart as i dumped a load of money into the engine which was then a waste because of what other people did. Just wana start fresh. Been driving around for nearly a year now just pieced together engine wise. Sad as it is i kinda just say **** it with it now to many things wrong that get me pissed off with it.


----------



## <Owen> (Mar 6, 2008)

car was original and freshhhhh dude!


----------



## vwsparky (Jun 5, 2005)

Thanks man. If you honestly knew the story ud feel the same way. It will be back. Im hoping h20 but ill see. And maybe it can make h20 this time instead of sitting at the condo on the beach.


----------



## nJoy (Jan 22, 2011)

FIRST POST!


----------



## juntsky (Mar 4, 2011)

pretty meaty tires you got there. But i like it. a lot. which says something because i hate those BBSs haha. looks great:thumbup:


----------



## lastbatter (Jun 11, 2006)

Besides the stickers, sparkys car is hands down my favorite car ever.


----------



## vwsparky (Jun 5, 2005)

lastbatter said:


> Besides the stickers, sparkys car is hands down my favorite car ever.


thanks man. The stickers everyone on there has a reason. Be it from a friend to who i work for. Dubkorps/awol ones because its a booth car . Players is a friends club/show back home. Stanceworks friends with Ben Terry and some of the other boys from there.


----------



## <Owen> (Mar 6, 2008)

vwsparky said:


> Thanks man. If you honestly knew the story ud feel the same way. It will be back. Im hoping h20 but ill see. And maybe it can make h20 this time instead of sitting at the condo on the beach.


sweet!

can't wait to save more pictures of it  :thumbup:


----------



## Dutchsider (Apr 27, 2006)

Needs a wash


----------



## lastbatter (Jun 11, 2006)

vwsparky said:


> thanks man. The stickers everyone on there has a reason. Be it from a friend to who i work for. Dubkorps/awol ones because its a booth car . Players is a friends club/show back home. Stanceworks friends with Ben Terry and some of the other boys from there.


i feel you on the whole repping your friends/sponsors thing. at least its not some generic monster/i


----------



## 203banshee (Nov 8, 2008)

What's up buddy, I didn't know you got an S4.. any mods? how do you like it over the MK3?


Dutchsider said:


> Needs a wash


----------



## Dutchsider (Apr 27, 2006)

It's a lot more sophisticated than a MK3 obviously. I thoroughly enjoy driving it though, despite the huge increase in cost of parts.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

lastbatter said:


> did it need a respray or did you just lose your **** one day?


A little of both I think.


----------



## vwsparky (Jun 5, 2005)

lastbatter said:


> i feel you on the whole repping your friends/sponsors thing. at least its not some generic monster/i


----------



## lastbatter (Jun 11, 2006)

vwsparky said:


> you have to be a little out there to do what i did i guess.


Well I guess I'm out there with you. I think it's tight.


----------



## On The Grind (Apr 22, 2009)

Dutchsider said:


> Needs a wash


i love silver s4s so so so clean


----------



## Panerai (Oct 22, 2010)

Dutchsider said:


> Needs a wash


Whats with the HUGE scratch, and mustard and ketchup on the front fender?

Nevermind, its on my computer screen.


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

I already saw someone post a picture of my car. So i guess ill post more for you guys?


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

Nice. What are the wheels size n tire size etc etc.


----------



## BlkdoutS4 (Feb 14, 2009)

I'll have some new wheels in a few weeks... excited for something new


----------



## <Owen> (Mar 6, 2008)

damn Ari! didn't know you were so close!

are you coming to Scooter's? You should, it's a great time! (check my sig)

car looks amazing as usual! :thumbup:


----------



## On The Grind (Apr 22, 2009)

foxhound720 said:


> Nice. What are the wheels size n tire size etc etc.


if i remember right love there 18x8.75 and 18x10.25? or something like that
ARON your the only person i know who can pull off fake RS's:laugh:


----------



## juntsky (Mar 4, 2011)

On The Grind said:


> if i remember right love there 18x8.75 and 18x10.25? or something like that
> ARON your the only person i know who can pull off fake RS's:laugh:


Fake? I dont think they're fake. He just put on a huge lip.

Isn't he putting new wheels on there though?


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

BPA represent.


----------



## AUSTINWEST (Apr 15, 2010)

*test fit*

wheels and tires are on and mounted just dialing in the suspension and waiting for some sun for pictures but here is a little teaser from test fitting :wave:


----------



## On The Grind (Apr 22, 2009)

AUSTINWEST said:


> wheels and tires are on and mounted just dialing in the suspension and waiting for some sun for pictures but here is a little teaser from test fitting :wave:


this is a good way to start a new page. looking foward to it!:thumbup:


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

foxhound720 said:


> Nice. What are the wheels size n tire size etc etc.


18" x 8.75" Fronts w/ Falken 512 215/40/18
18" x 10.25" Rears w/ Falken 512 225/40/18




M3NTAL said:


> damn Ari! didn't know you were so close!
> 
> are you coming to Scooter's? You should, it's a great time! (check my sig)
> 
> car looks amazing as usual! :thumbup:


 haha yep Milwaukee is not that far at all. I believe I will be there this year for sure! Although the RS' are no longer with me. This season im focusing on my bagged 1.8t Caddy, but if its not done in time ill roll up there with my S4 on some Bentley Conti's 19x9



On The Grind said:


> if i remember right love there 18x8.75 and 18x10.25? or something like that
> ARON your the only person i know who can pull off fake RS's:laugh:


yep fake.... Cough Cough Custom Made 











juntsky said:


> Fake? I dont think they're fake. He just put on a huge lip.
> 
> Isn't he putting new wheels on there though?


Hes a little joker. They are custom lips and barrels that make 17" centers into 18's.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Damn. The black One with BBS's is unreal.


----------



## mschulte (Jul 14, 2002)

cellphone pics


----------



## Dutchsider (Apr 27, 2006)

At that point, I'd likely just get rid of the DTS.


----------



## mschulte (Jul 14, 2002)

Dutchsider said:


> At that point, I'd likely just get rid of the DTS.


Pic was with bald tires. Now that I have a bit more tread I rarely hit anything.


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

IMOLOW said:


> Man do I want Imola Yellow...


----------



## Panerai (Oct 22, 2010)

Im not nearly as nice as most of your cars.
But its pretty none the less


----------



## On The Grind (Apr 22, 2009)

mschulte said:


> cellphone pics


looks good! what wheels do you have planned for it?


----------



## AUSTINWEST (Apr 15, 2010)

took some photos today finally


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

those amgs look rare .....very nice!!


----------



## -melloman- (Oct 31, 2010)

Austinwest, mind elaborating on some spec's for those wheels? 
Never seen them before.


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

they look like they are from a early 90's E class amg....thats about all i think i know :laugh:


----------



## AUSTINWEST (Apr 15, 2010)

they are off a '87 AMG hammer
17x8 all aorund with 11 offset im running no spacers:laugh:


----------



## mschulte (Jul 14, 2002)

On The Grind said:


> looks good! what wheels do you have planned for it?


Not sure. plan on sticking with 17's but haven't seen anything that I'm crazy about.


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

Bored at work so I'm going to whore my old car.



Jesster's Bagged 2001 Audi S4 on Fikse Splits 1577 by SDOBBINS Photography, on Flickr


Jesster's Bagged 2001 Audi S4 on Fikse Splits 1531 by SDOBBINS Photography, on Flickr


Jesster's Bagged 2001 Audi S4 on Fikse Splits 1596 by SDOBBINS Photography, on Flickr


Jesster's Bagged 2001 Audi S4 on Fikse Splits 1607 by SDOBBINS Photography, on Flickr


Jesster's Bagged 2001 Audi S4 on Fikse Splits 1631 by SDOBBINS Photography, on Flickr


Jesster's Bagged 2001 Audi S4 on Fikse Splits 1669 by SDOBBINS Photography, on Flickr


Jesster's Bagged 2001 Audi S4 on Fikse Splits 1724 by SDOBBINS Photography, on Flickr


Jesster's Bagged 2001 Audi S4 on Fikse Splits 1785 by SDOBBINS Photography, on Flickr


Jesster's Bagged 2001 Audi S4 on Fikse Splits 1834 by SDOBBINS Photography, on Flickr


Jesster's Bagged 2001 Audi S4 on Fikse Splits 1843 by SDOBBINS Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

Oh SPARKY: I had a buddy tell me he saw your car here where I live in Bellingham, WA. I doubt it was yours but I remembered you mentioned you were considering selling so I wasn't sure if you sold it to someone over here on our coast.


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

Jesster said:


> Jesster's Bagged 2001 Audi S4 on Fikse Splits 1531 by SDOBBINS Photography, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Jesster's Bagged 2001 Audi S4 on Fikse Splits 1596 by SDOBBINS Photography, on Flickr
> ...












If the car was a widebody, and the tires fit it would be great. Otherwise it just looks stupid, but to each their own i guess


----------



## Panerai (Oct 22, 2010)

AggvGtivr6 said:


> If the car was a widebody, and the tires fit it would be great. Otherwise it just looks stupid, but to each their own i guess


I usually dont agree with ppl when they say comments like this, but in this case I do..

I would still rock that car if It was given to me, but I would never pay for that to be done.

Interior is Beautiful though. Id pay for that lol

just not the tire/rim setup.


----------



## shizzy46 (Apr 25, 2005)

New Stance... updated pics. ST coilovers


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

How do you like the ST coils? i will be picking a set up real soon :beer:


Constructive criticism; not a fan of the wheels, or smoked headlights but otherwise the car is very clean and my opinion is meaningless :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

I will say, the ONLY car i would ever buy in yellow is a 2.7 S4


----------



## shizzy46 (Apr 25, 2005)

AggvGtivr6 said:


> How do you like the ST coils? i will be picking a set up real soon :beer:
> 
> 
> Constructive criticism; not a fan of the wheels, or smoked headlights but otherwise the car is very clean and my opinion is meaningless :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> ...


St coils is good. Ride just as good as any ofter pair of coils I have had.


----------



## Ewinkdub04 (Oct 5, 2010)

Jesster said:


> Bored at work so I'm going to whore my old car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well….i like it:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## STG5685 (Nov 16, 2009)

Just a sneak peak, more to come soon.


----------



## BlkdoutS4 (Feb 14, 2009)

STG5685 said:


> Just a sneak peak, more to come soon.


lower


----------



## STG5685 (Nov 16, 2009)

I would go lower but the roads around here are horrible, I scrape everywhere I pull into.


----------



## FRESH WHITE TEE (Jul 30, 2009)

subscribed.


----------



## On The Grind (Apr 22, 2009)

STG5685 said:


> I would go lower but the roads around here are horrible, I scrape everywhere I pull into.


cant win em all id lower it anyways


----------



## Dutchsider (Apr 27, 2006)

Here's one for you from Blown Euros


----------



## STG5685 (Nov 16, 2009)

On The Grind said:


> cant win em all id lower it anyways


I like s4s low but not too low, my front bumper is already broken so I'll keep it how it is.


----------



## FRESH WHITE TEE (Jul 30, 2009)

Dutchsider said:


> Here's one for you from Blown Euros


I wonder what turbo's you got in there..


----------



## Dutchsider (Apr 27, 2006)

FRESH WHITE TEE said:


> I wonder what turbo's you got in there..


This question was asked in a sarcastic manner numerous times that day 

With a different set of wheels and without the K04 euro plate, that thing would be much more appealing to me.


----------



## shizzy46 (Apr 25, 2005)

Dutchsider said:


> This question was asked in a sarcastic manner numerous times that day
> 
> With a different set of wheels and without the K04 euro plate, that thing would be much more appealing to me.


There is no car on earth that is appealing to everyone. But thanks anyway And the guy who kept asking me, what kind of turbos I have is someone who know's me from years of driving dubs..


----------



## NoSpooL (Nov 14, 2007)

Getting there:






















On The Grind said:


> Arons car is sick


x1000 he needs to post up the new Bentley setup!


----------



## Auda (Feb 16, 2010)

My stance:


----------



## 2lowfornh (Mar 4, 2011)

my car has a lot of little issues, but I love it




















Sent from my EVO 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## dubmd (Jul 17, 2008)

loving the black S4's and the bagged one on futuras!!:beer:

heres a recent one before paint.

S4 by Matt Dobre, on Flickr


----------



## Pasquallies (Dec 17, 2010)

^ love it


----------



## 203banshee (Nov 8, 2008)

dubmd said:


> loving the black S4's and the bagged one on futuras!!:beer:


mine? its not bagged....  ultra lows FTW


----------



## FRESH WHITE TEE (Jul 30, 2009)

203banshee said:


>


i want so bad.


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

203banshee said:


> mine? its not bagged....  ultra lows FTW


Wheels...so hot...want to touch


----------



## vwsparky (Jun 5, 2005)

Jesster said:


> Oh SPARKY: I had a buddy tell me he saw your car here where I live in Bellingham, WA. I doubt it was yours but I remembered you mentioned you were considering selling so I wasn't sure if you sold it to someone over here on our coast.


no no still down in florida for now.


----------



## B171GR (Mar 14, 2010)

here's mine


----------



## Cole Schmitt (Nov 29, 2010)

Jesster said:


> Jesster's Bagged 2001 Audi S4 on Fikse Splits 1785 by SDOBBINS Photography, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Jesster's Bagged 2001 Audi S4 on Fikse Splits 1834 by SDOBBINS Photography, on Flickr


OMG  Do want, badly.


----------



## scott_eh4 (Jan 20, 2006)

Here's mine :beer:


----------



## 1210s4 (Oct 13, 2008)

203banshee said:


> mine? its not bagged....  ultra lows FTW


i think he means mine  bagyards ftw lol


----------



## 1210s4 (Oct 13, 2008)

sorry for whoring but its been a while and i cant sleep...


----------



## Zdriver (May 17, 2006)

*f*

I'm a fan of those wheels, I like the yellow looks better than id expect on silver


----------



## dubmd (Jul 17, 2008)

thats gorgeous man!:beer: 
i love the yellow on the silver haha:thumbup: 
i wish i was on bags and not some ****ty coils. 

heres a few from sowo 
 
SW4 by Matt Dobre, on Flickr 

 
_MG_0973 by cpramono, on Flickr 

pew pew 
 
_MG_2058 by cpramono, on Flickr 
last one was when it was raised for the 16 hr drive and so my buddy could drive lol


----------



## Zdriver (May 17, 2006)

*f*

your car was a popular target for photos at sowo :thumbup: looks pretty sick. 

props for doing something unique with the color and mixing things up


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Love love LOVE dubmd's whip. Love the color, wheels, etc. The only thing I'm bitter about is the skirts, since it's an S4. I'm just jealous because I want S4 skirts on my A4  haha. 

Nice car!


----------



## BlkdoutS4 (Feb 14, 2009)

dubmd said:


> pew pew
> 
> _MG_2058 by cpramono, on Flickr
> last one was when it was raised for the 16 hr drive and so my buddy could drive lol


 those side skirts really kill the car..


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## Snow Trooper (Sep 10, 2005)

Dubmd, sick color dude. i am all about mattes / satins but loose the skirts. gotta keep it clean and tight


----------



## NoSpooL (Nov 14, 2007)

Clean Imola! those are lambo reps right?


----------



## dubmd (Jul 17, 2008)

thanks yea the skirts came with the car. 
ill eventually get some stock skirts soon. these dont bother me to much right now


----------



## NOTORIOUS VR (Sep 25, 2002)

*FV-QR*


----------



## xero (Jan 5, 2003)

scott_eh4 said:


> Here's mine :beer:


 Absolutely love this, any more? :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Moe_Lester (Jun 1, 2009)

Beautiful car 


















Anyone know these offsets?


----------



## NoSpooL (Nov 14, 2007)

^Thats Devins car, dont know his offsets, but I know he has 235/30s on a 10" rear


----------



## SeeYaNextTuesday (Feb 19, 2009)

any body know if a 9.5 offset 30 will clear our S4 brakes up front?


----------



## NoSpooL (Nov 14, 2007)

anything et37 or lower will clear im pretty sure, someone can chime in though if im wrong.


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

SeeYaNextTuesday said:


> any body know if a 9.5 offset 30 will clear our S4 brakes up front?


it will clear the brakes as long as the spokes are normal, and fit nicely with RS4 fenders...


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

SeeYaNextTuesday said:


> any body know if a 9.5 offset 30 will clear our S4 brakes up front?


 Brake clearance depends more on the design of the wheel than the offset. Generally speaking though, et30 9.5s will most likely clear. Might want to have a few spacers on hand though.


----------



## BlkdoutS4 (Feb 14, 2009)

SeeYaNextTuesday said:


> any body know if a 9.5 offset 30 will clear our S4 brakes up front?


most likely, but you will need to roll and pull the **** out of your fenders to make them fit...


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

BlkdoutS4 said:


> most likely, but you will need to roll and pull the **** out of your fenders to make them fit...


No you won't. I rocked a 9.5 all around with 205/45s et 23 front/16 rear. fronts are rolled, but def not pulled


----------



## BlkdoutS4 (Feb 14, 2009)

James Himself said:


> No you won't. I rocked a 9.5 all around with 205/45s et 23 front/16 rear. fronts are rolled, but def not pulled


ya but who wants to run a 205/45 tire on a 9.5" wheel? that much stretch just looks retarded...


----------



## roof_rack (Jan 19, 2011)

picked up some new shoes today, more low asap! for the front atleast, the rear is pretty good.

anyway..























































Will update once i update haha enjoy


----------



## NoSpooL (Nov 14, 2007)

Your making me want a roof spoiler..


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Lower the front a little more on that silver one and you're dialed!


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

roof_rack said:


> picked up some new shoes today, more low asap! for the front atleast, the rear is pretty good.
> 
> anyway..
> 
> ...


yoo my buddy matt was showing me ur car 2nite hd a picture looks nice do a photoshoot sometime


----------



## roof_rack (Jan 19, 2011)

NoSpooL said:


> Your making me want a roof spoiler..


Haha I love mine, haven't seen too many with one either, or maybe I just havent noticed them. 



audixride said:


> Lower the front a little more on that silver one and you're dialed!


Thats the plan! I am aiming for wednesday to do that. I need some spacers too imo. 



werk said:


> yoo my buddy matt was showing me ur car 2nite hd a picture looks nice do a photoshoot sometime


 Thanks! and Nogaro S4 right? Definitley though, I talked to him breifly about one a while ago, I'll set something up.


----------



## BlkdoutS4 (Feb 14, 2009)

Not really diggin' the chrome...


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

BlkdoutS4 said:


> Not really diggin' the chrome...


x2


----------



## NOTORIOUS VR (Sep 25, 2002)

scott_eh4 said:


> Here's mine :beer:


Stunning dude :thumbup:


----------



## vwsparky (Jun 5, 2005)

NOTORIOUS VR said:


> Stunning dude :thumbup:


100% agree. Works so well.


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## roof_rack (Jan 19, 2011)

203banshee said:


> mine? its not bagged....  ultra lows FTW


wish i had seen this thing before you sold it! Nice meeting you today, the evo is too sick.


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

he sold that thing already?


----------



## roof_rack (Jan 19, 2011)

thats what he told me the other day, has a sickkkk evo8 now.


----------



## NoSpooL (Nov 14, 2007)

Woulda stuck with an S myself. too many ppl have evos it seems. just opinion i guess. Evil that thing is sick.


----------



## juntsky (Mar 4, 2011)

This is the most "stanced" one I've seen around my area


----------



## NoSpooL (Nov 14, 2007)

love the tails, have mine done the same way.


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

start a new trend by going lower to acquire more "stance"


----------



## juntsky (Mar 4, 2011)

I'd rather not seeing as I currently have a civic. Maybe if I get an S4.


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## Pasquallies (Dec 17, 2010)

Moe_Lester said:


> Beautiful car
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats my boy Devin's car. I can give him a call and find the offsets if you want. PM me to remind me:thumbup:


----------



## On The Grind (Apr 22, 2009)

i miss having my S4 so much! i sold it and got a 20th then sold that last week and bought a 225 TT


----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

Looks good Jason :thumbup:


----------



## NoSpooL (Nov 14, 2007)

When is your car gettin some stance Trav?


----------



## roof_rack (Jan 19, 2011)

wowww that TT looks gangster on the porsche wheels, i dig it.


----------



## On The Grind (Apr 22, 2009)

Thank you! i have big plans for it


----------



## FRESH WHITE TEE (Jul 30, 2009)

On The Grind said:


> Thank you! i have big plans for it


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

NoSpooL said:


> love the tails, have mine done the same way.


I did that awhile back. I like it.


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

Evilevo said:


>


What wheels are those ?


----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

scott_eh4 said:


> Here's mine :beer:


Saw your car at Leavenworth. So beautiful, I love the snowflakes!


----------



## roof_rack (Jan 19, 2011)

lowered my front a bit more today, its pretty good, but i think i may take the (vogtland) coils back down another .5mm or 1mm of thread. almost at the bottom of them! haha

Edit -


----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

NoSpooL said:


> When is your car gettin some stance Trav?


Once i get a new job! lol


----------



## hnoraa (Jun 22, 2011)

*problem*

i have 19/255/35 a8 replicas with 20mm spacers on my s4, stock suspension, wheels stick out an inch or so from the fenders and hit on bumps. No problems turning. cheapest vs best way to solve the problem?


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

hnoraa said:


> i have 19/255/35 a8 replicas with 20mm spacers on my s4, stock suspension, wheels stick out an inch or so from the fenders and hit on bumps. No problems turning. cheapest vs best way to solve the problem?


I know that was you're first post, but that car has to look ridiculous with ginormous 19s and stock suspension.


----------



## hnoraa (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## hnoraa (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

:laugh: :banghead:


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

*FV-QR*

o dear


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

I like donks. 

I would go with 8mm spacers and lower and roll fenders lol. There were 19s on my car a year ago and if you do it right, its legit. Maybe stretch tires ?

I dont know.


----------



## BlkdoutS4 (Feb 14, 2009)

hnoraa said:


>


I just thew up a little in my mouth.


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

It looks like a red 2000 body style blazer. From that front shot. 31x10


----------



## Moe_Lester (Jun 1, 2009)

Pasquallies said:


> Thats my boy Devin's car. I can give him a call and find the offsets if you want. PM me to remind me:thumbup:


I was actually just browsing google the other day to try and find them and ran across a magazine feature he had and iirc his offsets are 8.5 et 4 and 10 et 8. So nice, his car is the reason why I want a s4


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

hnoraa said:


> i have 19/255/35 a8 replicas with 20mm spacers on my s4, stock suspension, wheels stick out an inch or so from the fenders and hit on bumps. No problems turning. cheapest vs best way to solve the problem?


Take off the spacers....


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Moe_Lester said:


> I was actually just browsing google the other day to try and find them and ran across a magazine feature he had and iirc his offsets are 8.5 et 4 and 10 et 8. So nice, his car is the reason why I want a s4


His offsets are
F: 8.5" et4 - 205/35/18
R: 10" et20 - 235/30/18


----------



## S-Power (May 5, 2008)




----------



## On The Grind (Apr 22, 2009)

S-Power said:


>


that right there looks amazing!:thumbup:


----------



## COSitsWORTHit (Nov 25, 2002)

On The Grind said:


> Say hello to my new back ground on my computer



OH MY GOD

and I hate silver.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

foxhound720 said:


> if you do it right, its legit.


no one is bashing 19s. theyre bashing the "not doing it right" portion of the post


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

James Himself said:


> no one is bashing 19s. theyre bashing the "not doing it right" portion of the post


I'm bashing 19's on a B5, cause unless you have your tires tucking it looks like crap. Not as bad as having your fmic pipes sticking out and running tires that dont fit, but 19's just dont look right imho. :beer:


----------



## Moe_Lester (Jun 1, 2009)

S-Power said:


> > I wish these have a little more concavity, kind of like the miro 111's but just not as extreme. Regardless it looks great :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mikehawk_ (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## NoSpooL (Nov 14, 2007)

mikehawk_ said:


>


Fliks? Looks great!


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)




----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

AggvGtivr6 said:


>


Will you GTFO of this thread already you f**king troll! Stop hating and just leave your stupid comments to yourself! If you hate all these cars so much why are you even looking? :screwy:


----------



## Snow Trooper (Sep 10, 2005)

screw the trolls. my car is ****ing slammed and i bet its faster than their sweet stage 1+ or whatever they rock. to each his own and haters gunna hate. 

currently on 17s and slicks with reverse stretch and i scrape everywhere up in the mountains...


----------



## Snow Trooper (Sep 10, 2005)

oh and btw sline.powers's car is HARD :thumbup:


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

Snow Trooper said:


> screw the trolls. my car is ****ing slammed and i bet its faster than their sweet stage 1+ or whatever they rock. to each his own and haters gunna hate.
> 
> currently on 17s and slicks with reverse stretch and i scrape everywhere up in the mountains...


Well done :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## a4sta (May 18, 2009)

.....


----------



## NoSpooL (Nov 14, 2007)

a4sta said:


> my a4 on sport suspension for the last time new Vogtland coilover coming in this week will post pix once there on


 This is the *S4* stance thread?


----------



## BlkdoutS4 (Feb 14, 2009)

NoSpooL said:


> This is the *S4* stance thread?


 But he has an S4 badge so it makes it ok...


----------



## NoSpooL (Nov 14, 2007)

If thats the case im putting R8 badges on my car and posting there  

Oh and dont forget that front bumper!!


----------



## CUAudi24 (Aug 31, 2009)

Moe_Lester said:


> I was actually just browsing google the other day to try and find them and ran across a magazine feature he had and iirc his offsets are 8.5 et 4 and 10 et 8. So nice, his car is the reason why I want a s4


 What tires is he running? I have some old old 2 peice staggered sl500 amg wheels offset 8.5 front 10 back and need new tires to stretch on there


----------



## On The Grind (Apr 22, 2009)

NoSpooL said:


> If thats the case im putting R8 badges on my car and posting there
> 
> Oh and dont forget that front bumper!!


 first ever 4 door R8:laugh:


----------



## NoSpooL (Nov 14, 2007)

On The Grind said:


> first ever 4 door R8:laugh:


 Shhhh! No one needs to know!


----------



## demonmk2 (Mar 19, 2006)

BlkdoutS4 said:


> But he has an S4 badge so it makes it ok...


 I always thought that was a no no.:laugh:


----------



## demonmk2 (Mar 19, 2006)

a4sta said:


> my a4 on sport suspension for the last time new Vogtland coilover coming in this week will post pix once there on


 the door handles give it away 
along with the fender markers and the windsheild washer nozzles


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

Ill usually check the front brakes to see if theyre HP2's or whatever crap the A4's run.


----------



## NoSpooL (Nov 14, 2007)

AggvGtivr6 said:


> Ill usually check the front brakes to see if theyre HP2's or whatever crap the A4's run.


 Where is your car at?


----------



## memo! (Mar 27, 2011)

Snow Trooper said:


> currently on 17s and slicks with reverse stretch


 LOL. 

I :heart: your car btw. The video of your car never gets old.


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

NoSpooL said:


> Where is your car at?


 In my garage :beer:


----------



## mikehawk_ (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

mikehawk_ said:


>


----------



## Disco.Potato (Jan 24, 2011)

hnoraa said:


>


wtf :banghead:


----------



## mk4vr6bg (Jul 24, 2009)

On The Grind said:


> i miss having my S4 so much! i sold it and got a 20th then sold that last week and bought a 225 TT


grind pm ill sale you mine its a nonsunroof stage 2 you kno you want it  lol


----------



## roof_rack (Jan 19, 2011)

lakers gonna lake


----------



## NoSpooL (Nov 14, 2007)

roof_rack said:


> lakers gonna lake


Dope!


----------



## scott_eh4 (Jan 20, 2006)

LOL @ the ride height comparison in that last shot. Sick S4 man :thumbup:


----------



## scott_eh4 (Jan 20, 2006)




----------



## On The Grind (Apr 22, 2009)

mk4vr6bg said:


> grind pm ill sale you mine its a nonsunroof stage 2 you kno you want it  lol


hahaha i love my TT its my favorite car yet


----------



## FRESH WHITE TEE (Jul 30, 2009)

:heart:jbros and his JDM as FUCC rimzos


----------



## roof_rack (Jan 19, 2011)

NoSpooL said:


> Dope!


Thanks!




scott_eh4 said:


> LOL @ the ride height comparison in that last shot. Sick S4 man :thumbup:


hahaha yeahhh its kinda low -










Thanks though!


----------



## Dutchsider (Apr 27, 2006)

Really could have done without the pic of a sweet sticker collage. :sly:


----------



## NoSpooL (Nov 14, 2007)

cmon everyone enjoys a little bit of japanese on their euro. :laugh:


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

roof_rack said:


>


you forgot a sticker


----------



## <Owen> (Mar 6, 2008)

scott_eh4 said:


>


love your car man! you pull those RML Snowflakes off so well :thumbup::beer: 

got anymore still shots?


----------



## m3s4 (Jul 17, 2011)

That shot is beautiful. 

I'll post some shots of my whip once the new rims go on. 

@24.5 fender to ground atm on stock Avus.


----------



## NoSpooL (Nov 14, 2007)

m3s4 said:


> That shot is beautiful.
> 
> I'll post some shots of my whip once the new rims go on.
> 
> @24.5 fender to ground atm on stock Avus.


You know the deal, pics or it didnt happen


----------



## roof_rack (Jan 19, 2011)

My buddy Denis' B5 S4 I took a few shots of, cleanest B5 ever. 

Made 420whp / 468wtq and ran an 11.7 on K04's!! VAST Stage 3 Custom Tune, K04 Car 

Porsche Turbo Twists, 18x10 / 18x8, dont know offsets with adapters, beautiful car, the wheels go so good with the cayene calipers imo


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

EPL tuned now. ERs>JHM FMIC


----------



## Norma_Jean (Jun 11, 2005)

just one from today


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

Those Porsche wheels look perfect :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bimmerchop (Dec 30, 2004)

roof_rack said:


> My buddy Denis' B5 S4 I took a few shots of, cleanest B5 ever.
> 
> Made 420whp / 468wtq and ran an 11.7 on K04's!! VAST Stage 3 Custom Tune, K04 Car
> 
> ...


Trumbull mall? Denis' car looks great with the twists :thumbup:

What did he do with the CHs, I thought he was getting them refinished again?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

roof_rack said:


> My buddy Denis' B5 S4 I took a few shots of, cleanest B5 ever.
> 
> Made 420whp / 468wtq and ran an 11.7 on K04's!! VAST Stage 3 Custom Tune, K04 Car
> 
> Porsche Turbo Twists, 18x10 / 18x8, dont know offsets with adapters, beautiful car, the wheels go so good with the cayene calipers imo


Original owner of those wheels. Traded with Denis at WF for his CH's.
The CH's are currently up for sale or trade. Check sig if interested.

From:

















Tocell pics)


----------



## bimmerchop (Dec 30, 2004)

fbm93 said:


> Original owner of those wheels. Traded with Denis at WF for his CH's.
> The CH's are currently up for sale or trade. Check sig if interested.


Ah, gotcha. I ask because I'm the original owner of the CHs lol. Me and Dennis swapped a few months ago :thumbup:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

bimmerchop said:


> Ah, gotcha. I ask because I'm the original owner of the CHs lol. Me and Dennis swapped a few months ago :thumbup:


Those wheels get around haha


----------



## NoSpooL (Nov 14, 2007)

bimmerchop said:


>


 Damn, that is clean bimmer

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

roof_rack said:


> My buddy Denis' B5 S4 I took a few shots of, cleanest B5 ever.
> 
> Made 420whp / 468wtq and ran an 11.7 on K04's!! VAST Stage 3 Custom Tune, K04 Car
> 
> Porsche Turbo Twists, 18x10 / 18x8, dont know offsets with adapters, beautiful car, the wheels go so good with the cayene calipers imo


Definitely one of my fav silver S4's!


----------



## bimmerchop (Dec 30, 2004)

fbm93 said:


> Those wheels get around haha


Haha, I guess so



NoSpooL said:


> Damn, that is clean bimmer
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks bud, appreciate it


----------



## vwsparky (Jun 5, 2005)




----------



## bigT1.8t (Mar 23, 2009)

This thread makes me want to get rid of the M3 and buy another S4. I miss it


----------



## NoSpooL (Nov 14, 2007)

bigT1.8t said:


> This thread makes me want to get rid of the M3 and buy another S4. I miss it


So what're you waiting for? lol



vwsparky said:


>


More, PLEASE?!?! :laugh:


----------



## bigT1.8t (Mar 23, 2009)

NoSpooL said:


> So what're you waiting for? lol


No one is selling a decent one withing 300 miles! I've been looking. It's crazy :banghead:


----------



## NoSpooL (Nov 14, 2007)

I drove 5hrs a year ago yesterday to get my car from Columbus, OH


----------



## roof_rack (Jan 19, 2011)

bigT1.8t said:


> No one is selling a decent one withing 300 miles! I've been looking. It's crazy :banghead:


Im toying with the idea of selling mine, 3rd owner, 73k, full awe stage 3

edit -

more pics NOW sparky!!!!!


----------



## Pasquallies (Dec 17, 2010)

vwsparky said:


>


amazing:heart:


----------



## NoSpooL (Nov 14, 2007)

I'll do it for him did some searching 


















And another imola jus for fun


----------



## Dutchsider (Apr 27, 2006)

NoSpooL said:


>


I want the camera and lens that this was shot with :heart:


----------



## NoSpooL (Nov 14, 2007)

Dutchsider said:


> I want the camera and lens that this was shot with :heart:


Me too, I only have a D40 =/


----------



## They Call Me MoMo (May 19, 2011)




----------



## They Call Me MoMo (May 19, 2011)

*FEW PICS WITH CH's. RS GOING ON THIS WEEK!!!!!*


----------



## shizzy46 (Apr 25, 2005)

some updated pics, with new wheels 19x8 35 offset 235x35, 5mm spacers rear and St coils. carbon vinyl wrap roof, sueded out interior and much, much more .... been working on her all summer, getting ready for H2O


----------



## demonmk2 (Mar 19, 2006)

what/how did you do to the roof? tape? plastispray?


----------



## shizzy46 (Apr 25, 2005)

demonmk2 said:


> what/how did you do to the roof? tape? plastispray?


3M carbon vinyl wrap


----------



## Dutchsider (Apr 27, 2006)

A lot of nice things going on with that car, but those wheels are terrible


----------



## shizzy46 (Apr 25, 2005)

Dutchsider said:


> A lot of nice things going on with that car, but those wheels are terrible


Thanks. Cant make everyone happy...


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I see nothing.

I am unhappy.

edit: I now see pics. Wheels aren't that bad.


----------



## LakeSilverA4 (Sep 27, 2005)

shizzy46 said:


> some updated pics, with new wheels and lower the coils a little, carbon vinyl wrap roof, sueded out interior and much, much more .... been working on her all summer, getting ready for H2O
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vwsparky (Jun 5, 2005)




----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## frankspinelli (Sep 24, 2008)

vwsparky said:


>


hey what wheels are these? im browsing for my nogaro and im not sure what to get.these are a good canidate.


----------



## Oralegti (Jan 12, 2008)

Yea Sparky also please tell us that super secret offset :laugh: again and again and again


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

18x9.5 et20 Rota Grids with 225/40s.

No, they will not just bolt onto the car because Grids weren't made in 5x112, so you'll need to run wobble bolts.

Also, you'll need to pull your fenders rather aggressively so they don't rub.


----------



## NoSpooL (Nov 14, 2007)

Or jus go full RS4 :laugh:


----------



## AUSTINWEST (Apr 15, 2010)

still dialing in the ride hight but a roller from the other day


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

not enough stance specs listed in here


----------



## vwsparky (Jun 5, 2005)




----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

austinwest said:


> still dialing in the ride hight but a roller from the other day


need wheel specs!


----------



## Moe_Lester (Jun 1, 2009)

18x9.5 all around, 23ftg in the front, 23.5ftg in the rear. Offsets are 25f and 20r.


----------



## Cole Schmitt (Nov 29, 2010)

Both cars above are just ****ing sexy. I'm drooling over here. 

Moe, are you running spacers? Also, what wheels are those? VMRs?


----------



## bloodredsmurf (Apr 8, 2010)

Cole Schmitt said:


> Both cars above are just ****ing sexy. I'm drooling over here.
> 
> Moe, are you running spacers? Also, what wheels are those? VMRs?


they're vmr vb3 in gunmetal. adapters cause they wouldn't let me buy 18x9.5 in 5x112.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## Moe_Lester (Jun 1, 2009)

Cole Schmitt said:


> Both cars above are just ****ing sexy. I'm drooling over here.
> 
> Moe, are you running spacers? Also, what wheels are those? VMRs?


They're bloodredsmurf's wheels and car. Not mine, just posted them because he's never on here :beer:


----------



## bloodredsmurf (Apr 8, 2010)

danks dood


----------



## Moe_Lester (Jun 1, 2009)

bloodredsmurf said:


> danks dood


Haha no problem. Awesome .02 posts per day. That's ballin'


----------



## shizzy46 (Apr 25, 2005)




----------



## bloodredsmurf (Apr 8, 2010)

Moe_Lester said:


> Haha no problem. Awesome .02 posts per day. That's ballin'


haha eat a dick...i'm never on here


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

bloodredsmurf said:


> they're vmr vb3 in gunmetal. adapters cause they wouldn't let me buy 18x9.5 in 5x112.


Would love to see these in B5 fitment


----------



## <Owen> (Mar 6, 2008)

AUSTINWEST said:


> still dialing in the ride hight but a roller from the other day


this picture is the biz :thumbup:


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

bloodredsmurf said:


> they're vmr vb3 in gunmetal. adapters cause they wouldn't let me buy 18x9.5 in 5x112.


Weak. Lol. Tell tim to swap his A6 already.


----------



## AUSTINWEST (Apr 15, 2010)

i need clear corner bulbs BAD!!!


----------



## bloodredsmurf (Apr 8, 2010)

Evilevo said:


> Weak. Lol. Tell tim to swap his A6 already.


haha he probably won't do it cause that thing is a turd. weighs so much and isn't worth it.

how's the s running? heard you got your car back from epl and made more power.


----------



## bloodredsmurf (Apr 8, 2010)

AUSTINWEST said:


> i need clear corner bulbs BAD!!!


looks good. cc would look better.

what tires on what wheels. looks like it pokes too much in the front imo.


----------



## AUSTINWEST (Apr 15, 2010)

bloodredsmurf said:


> looks good. cc would look better.
> 
> what tires on what wheels. looks like it pokes too much in the front imo.


well sorry?


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

AUSTINWEST said:


> well sorry?


Public forum. All kinds of opinions.


----------



## NoSpooL (Nov 14, 2007)

bloodredsmurf said:


> looks good. cc would look better.
> 
> what tires on what wheels. looks like it pokes too much in the front imo.


Pretty sure hes clear-cornered, he just still has the egg-yolk effect cuz of the amber bulbs.

A simple stealth bulb will eliminate that.


----------



## bloodredsmurf (Apr 8, 2010)

NoSpooL said:


> Pretty sure hes clear-cornered, he just still has the egg-yolk effect cuz of the amber bulbs.
> 
> A simple stealth bulb will eliminate that.


yeah i realized that soon after i replied but didn't feel like changing it. 

when i did mine, i just spray painted my amber bulb silver.


----------



## AUSTINWEST (Apr 15, 2010)

yea my corners are cleared i just have that ugly bulb still:banghead:


----------



## bloodredsmurf (Apr 8, 2010)

Easy fix. Takes a few minutes an it's worth it.


----------



## AUSTINWEST (Apr 15, 2010)

yea i know im just to lazy:laugh:


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)




----------



## Dutchsider (Apr 27, 2006)




----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

^^^^ Well done sir :beer::thumbup:


----------



## demonmk2 (Mar 19, 2006)

Dutchsider..... very nice:thumbup:


----------



## dubmd (Jul 17, 2008)

man this thread makes me miss mine
sold it about a month ago.


pan1 by Matt Dobre, on Flickr

new owner already fixed cracked upper and lower oil pans and new motor mounts.
but it wont ever be as low:banghead:


----------



## mikehawk_ (Jun 19, 2011)

my imola is in back. front car has since been slammed.


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## COSitsWORTHit (Nov 25, 2002)

shizzy46 said:


> some updated pics, with new wheels 19x8 35 offset 235x35, 5mm spacers rear and St coils. carbon vinyl wrap roof, sueded out interior and much, much more .... been working on her all summer, getting ready for H2O



That car is mother ****ing sex right there! Only wish it had LM's or even LM reps...But i'd hit that bitch like a Bangkok whore!


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

COSitsWORTHit said:


> That car is mother ****ing sex right there! Only wish it had LM's or even LM reps...But i'd hit that bitch like a Bangkok whore!


Those wheels and grill are hideous.........


----------



## vwsparky (Jun 5, 2005)

Evilevo said:


> Those wheels and grill are hideous.........


x2


----------



## LakeSilverA4 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hopefully better photos of my car soon


----------



## KBS42001 (Jul 17, 2008)

ohhhh thats nice^...dubblethumbsup:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## NOTORIOUS VR (Sep 25, 2002)




----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

NOTORIOUS VR said:


>


Right Click, Save As ...


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm surprised it's taken this long to see a few sets of Nues pop up


----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

Capt. Obvious said:


>


I hate you Darrick! lol


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

dumpedb5 said:


> I hate you Darrick! lol


:heart: :laugh:

Need to toss my spacers on still, too much tuck.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

:heart:


----------



## steeLh (Sep 1, 2010)

Capt. Obvious said:


> :heart: :laugh:
> 
> Need to toss my spacers on still, too much tuck.


Saw your car at Waterwerks the other weekend, love the new wheels! :thumbup:


----------



## demonmk2 (Mar 19, 2006)

Capt. Obvious said:


>


who makes those? (wheels)


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

demonmk2 said:


> who makes those? (wheels)


Rotiform. They're called "Nues"


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## vwsparky (Jun 5, 2005)




----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

Washed, waxed, spacers on and looking spiffy.


----------



## BUK8TEE (Nov 1, 2002)

:thumbup::thumbup: 

so are those rota new's w/ wobble bolts????  

capt. obvious'ly i'm f'n w/ ya :laugh:, loving the setup and them sexy nue's. they 19's?


----------



## Cole Schmitt (Nov 29, 2010)

bloodredsmurf said:


> they're vmr vb3 in gunmetal. adapters cause they wouldn't let me buy 18x9.5 in 5x112.


 I found a set of 18x8.5 5x112 +45 for $200/each. Now, I believe with this set that because of the +45 they don't fit over the front brakes. Spacers will fix this, right? If so, how much spacer would I have to run? 

I might pick up the VB3's over the winter and get rid of my [non-stanced type] wheels because the tires on them have less than 4,000 miles. 

We'll see.


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

*FV-QR*

^ Despot?


----------



## -GLXTACY- (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## Giggidy (Sep 10, 2007)

Love the car GLX... 

the front of mine is near identical to yours


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

Cole Schmitt said:


> I found a set of 18x8.5 5x112 +45 for $200/each. Now, I believe with this set that because of the +45 they don't fit over the front brakes. Spacers will fix this, right? If so, how much spacer would I have to run?
> 
> I might pick up the VB3's over the winter and get rid of my [non-stanced type] wheels because the tires on them have less than 4,000 miles.
> 
> We'll see.


 I would run 15mm spacers all around to get a final et of 30.


----------



## corradovrsick (May 19, 2006)

Couple pics of my dads whip/s
I'll post better pics next week of the wide body :thumbup:


----------



## NewdubbY (Jun 26, 2006)

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BlkdoutS4 (Feb 14, 2009)

Here's my car...


----------



## version1.655 (Mar 16, 2010)

Moe_Lester said:


> 18x9.5 all around, 23ftg in the front, 23.5ftg in the rear. Offsets are 25f and 20r.


nice stance :thumbup:
VMR wheels


----------



## <Owen> (Mar 6, 2008)

MRC WIDEBODY S4 from MRC Tuning on Vimeo.


----------



## version1.655 (Mar 16, 2010)

what size rear spacers???


----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

Moe_Lester said:


> 18x9.5 all around, 23ftg in the front, 23.5ftg in the rear. Offsets are 25f and 20r.


TRULY ORGASMIC! :thumbup:

What suspension are you running? Also what tiers?


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I have a boner


----------



## Dutchsider (Apr 27, 2006)

I will never understand the propensity for people to talk about boners and ejaculating because they looked at a car :facepalm:


----------



## frankspinelli (Sep 24, 2008)

/\ agreed :thumbup:


----------



## Dutchsider (Apr 27, 2006)

Pure boner cum sex bro!


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Aw poor baby


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

*FV-QR*

guy-envy I guess. 
I've never understood it myself either. Oh well. I'll stick with "Cool car bro"


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I'll stick to fart and penis jokes.:beer:


----------



## thephotographer (Feb 27, 2009)

My Imola Avant: 





































Specs: 18x8 / 18x9.5 BBS LM's ET35 wrapped in 215/40, 245/35/18 Toyo T1R lowered on ST Coilovers.


----------



## Dutchsider (Apr 27, 2006)

Question: Of all the cars in here that are quite low, who is running either a DTS or adjustable control arms?

I have a DTS and want to go a bit lower but I'm pretty sure that I'd have to remove it.


----------



## roof_rack (Jan 19, 2011)

Im running the full 034 Adjustable control arm kit..


----------



## Dutchsider (Apr 27, 2006)

roof_rack said:


> Im running the full 034 Adjustable control arm kit..


And no DTS? I'm most concerned with the DTS. That thing is the first item to make contact with anything on the road and I'm contemplating sacrificing it to bring the car down another 1/2" - 1"


----------



## bimmerchop (Dec 30, 2004)

I scrape my DTS everywhere, but I rather scrape that than anything else


----------



## Dutchsider (Apr 27, 2006)

My thought is that I'd rather just remove it as I'm already sacrificing the handling of the vehicle from being so low. Figure it's better to keep it in decent shape in case I plan to resell it later.


----------



## steu2011 (Jan 13, 2011)

M3NTAL said:


> MRC WIDEBODY S4 from MRC Tuning on Vimeo.


That video and that car is tits.... :beer:


----------



## roof_rack (Jan 19, 2011)

haha no i have my DTS, my frame, exhuast, subframes, parts of my tranny are scraped up pretty good haha i dont really care though, just a couple scratches 

low is a lifestyle :thumbdown:


----------



## version1.655 (Mar 16, 2010)

steu2011 said:


> That video and that car is tits.... :beer:


cant agree with you on that sir. whoever filmed that video was more focused on being a photographer than actually "showing" off the car. Need better shots of the car. 

and roof rack, what rear spacer you have in there??


----------



## corradovrsick (May 19, 2006)

did someone say widebody


----------



## vdubstreets (Apr 26, 2004)

never seen the white one around monroe.


----------



## demonmk2 (Mar 19, 2006)

got any engine pics of that widebody????


----------



## corradovrsick (May 19, 2006)

no no engine pics but its pretty beefy 
built 3.0 
gt2871's
built tranny and all the goodies that go along with that


----------



## demonmk2 (Mar 19, 2006)

intercooler looks very interesting behind that bumper cover.


----------



## corradovrsick (May 19, 2006)

What do u mean interesting


----------



## roof_rack (Jan 19, 2011)

When can i take pics of it keith!? Did a shoot today


----------



## corradovrsick (May 19, 2006)

shes on the way out this weekend, so itd have to be soon.
just order the new wheels lol ended up with ccw lm5's


----------



## roof_rack (Jan 19, 2011)

lmk when youre available and ill get it done! and really?? those are sickk, size / offset?


----------



## 1210s4 (Oct 13, 2008)

its been awhile 
pic from kole grove :thumbup:








instagram pic...


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)




----------



## demonmk2 (Mar 19, 2006)

^^nice:thumbup:


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Mehmed (Mar 19, 2009)

Evilevo said:


>


^^^^ Sick car. What kind of wheels?


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

Mehmed said:


> ^^^^ Sick car. What kind of wheels?


Volk TE37 18x8.5 et30


----------



## SlimQuattro (May 15, 2008)

LakeSilverA4 said:


> Hopefully better photos of my car soon


What size tires are you running and do you have spacers on in this pic?


----------



## LakeSilverA4 (Sep 27, 2005)

They are 19x8.5 ET 35 with no spacers and 225/35/19's


----------



## roof_rack (Jan 19, 2011)

*Manny's S4*









































































not the hardest stance around, but I'm sure we can all enjoy this car.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/andymassar/


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

roof_rack said:


> not the hardest stance around, but I'm sure we can all enjoy this car.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/andymassar/


This is a ASP GT car, correct?


----------



## roof_rack (Jan 19, 2011)

I believe it is, I am not the owner though. I know it put down 730whp on race gas though


----------



## SaiB (Apr 20, 2011)

Sick car, not to be a dick, but definitely need some ecodes or clear-corner~


----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

SaiB said:


> Sick car, not to be a dick, but definitely need some ecodes or clear-corner~


most defiantly ecodes.


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

roof_rack said:


> not the hardest stance around, but I'm sure we can all enjoy this car.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/andymassar/


Best looking car posted in the entire thread. :thumbup:


----------



## corradovrsick (May 19, 2006)

thats my dads old car, just sold it last night these were the last pics of it. he has ecodes on his silver s4 and liked the look of the oem amber in the headlights with the pearl white, if everyone did the same thing the world would be pretty lame. and yes this is the asp s4, car is just sick thats the best explination. gonna miss that biotch


----------



## lastbatter (Jun 11, 2006)

Dammit. My dad drives a ford transit express.


----------



## vwsparky (Jun 5, 2005)




----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

^^^ what set up did you go with and how much did it end up running you to complete it?

BTW, It looks amazing!


----------



## Dutchsider (Apr 27, 2006)

vwsparky said:


> http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6074/6155792267_fbe97ec65a_b.jpg[/IMG[/QUOTE]
> 
> Orly?! :cool:


----------



## JerseyVR (Jul 11, 2011)

pics of my friend's whip.



BBS CH 18x8.5 215/40 Hankook Ventus V12 Evo


----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

I usually don't like RS4 bumpers but that santorin looks tits!


----------



## On The Grind (Apr 22, 2009)

DEV!N said:


>


any more?


----------



## bloodredsmurf (Apr 8, 2010)

dumpedb5 said:


> TRULY ORGASMIC! :thumbup:
> 
> What suspension are you running? Also what tiers?


vogtland co, and 215-40 all around


----------



## shizzy46 (Apr 25, 2005)

Work vs xx 19X8.5 45et with 17.5mm spacers front and 20 on the rears 225X35 tires.


----------



## Dutchsider (Apr 27, 2006)

Better than before . . .

but I have never seen a set of wheels with black faces and machined/polished lips that looked good. I wold much rather see those in silver.


----------



## BlkdoutS4 (Feb 14, 2009)

Dutchsider said:


> Better than before . . .
> 
> but I have never seen a set of wheels with black faces and machined/polished lips that looked good. I wold much rather see those in silver.


I agree. And I really dont like the headlights..


----------



## version1.655 (Mar 16, 2010)

Dutchsider said:


> I have never seen a set of wheels with black faces and machined/polished lips that looked good.


http://images.*************.net/instances/400x/10211681.jpg


----------



## BUK8TEE (Nov 1, 2002)

Ridiculous Sparky!!!!


----------



## vwsparky (Jun 5, 2005)




----------



## Sforced (Jan 14, 2011)

shizzy46 said:


> new wheels and stance for H20 Work vs xx 19X8.5 45et with 17.5mm spacers front and 15 on the rears 235X35 tires.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Looks awesome dude. Seen it in person at H2oi. RIPS too. We were bootin' it with ya on the strip in my buddies big turbo 91 Audi 200. Interior is rediculous!


----------



## Dutchsider (Apr 27, 2006)

vwsparky said:


> vwsparky[/IMG[/QUOTE]
> 
> Bringing that rear up a tad makes a world of difference. Looks great.


----------



## Dutchsider (Apr 27, 2006)




----------



## RowdyS4 (Dec 13, 2010)

A little dirty getting ready for a photo shoot soon and will post more pics


----------



## roof_rack (Jan 19, 2011)

not feelin the huff's


----------



## Boosted MKIV (Jul 9, 2007)

roof_rack said:


> not feelin the huff's


x2


----------



## shizzy46 (Apr 25, 2005)

Sforced said:


> shizzy46 said:
> 
> 
> > new wheels and stance for H20 Work vs xx 19X8.5 45et with 17.5mm spacers front and 15 on the rears 235X35 tires.
> ...


----------



## mschulte (Jul 14, 2002)

DEV!N said:


>


specs? very nice!


----------



## Death Trap (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

Excellent color choice. :thumbup:


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

And while I'm at it, some more recent pics of my car. Not sure if I've posted these already or not?


----------



## norbi (Feb 13, 2008)

http://vimeo.com/29922980


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

sick video but no stance over there


----------



## mschulte (Jul 14, 2002)

Here is my pig. 18x9 speed lines wrapped in 215/40/18 nankangs


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

Sparkles and I


----------



## thephotographer (Feb 27, 2009)

isn't that your girlfriends car


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

thephotographer said:


> isn't that your girlfriends car


 Yup, I traded her. I needed a VR in my life


----------



## mk4vr6bg (Jul 24, 2009)

18x9.5 e20 grids 5x114.3 w wobble bolts to 5x112 215/40/18 ultra sports


----------



## NoSpooL (Nov 14, 2007)

mk4vr6bg said:


> 18x9.5 e20 grids 5x114.3 w wobble bolts to 5x112 215/40/18 ultra sports


 That is gorgeous. Needs some clear-corner TLC.


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

Needs more camber and fender pull.


----------



## mk4vr6bg (Jul 24, 2009)

thnxs dude im still working on it its just on a shocks/springs combo, but im putting a airride set up together so it will have a bit more stance soon! :beer:opcorn:


----------



## vwsparky (Jun 5, 2005)

im sorry but that looks awful. Im glad when i did grids it look right.


----------



## mk4vr6bg (Jul 24, 2009)

vwsparky said:


> im sorry but that looks awful. Im glad when i did grids it look right.


 how does it look awful! please my fenders are not on the lips, sorry but id have to drive this thing somehow everyday in atlantic city! and until the airbag set up is put together i cnt do much! dont talk s h i t! unless you have a picture to compare! dont like my wheels or car move along!


----------



## vwsparky (Jun 5, 2005)

mk4vr6bg said:


> how does it look awful! please my fenders are not on the lips, sorry but id have to drive this thing somehow everyday in atlantic city! and until the airbag set up is put together i cnt do much! dont talk s h i t! unless you have a picture to compare! dont like my wheels or car move along!


 
Want pictures? here you go. BOTH my cars on grids.


----------



## mk4vr6bg (Jul 24, 2009)

okay looks good thnxs! i didnt say it looked bad! yet when im on air mine will sit even nicer! and to be a nice guy your car gave me the idea to get grids for my car! just negative comments out of no where is what starts bs on this website! opcorn::beer:


----------



## vwsparky (Jun 5, 2005)

mk4vr6bg said:


> yet when im on air mine will sit even nicer!


 I wouldnt say that. And also i hope you are going with the airlift kit.


----------



## thephotographer (Feb 27, 2009)

Evilevo said:


> Yup, I traded her. I needed a VR in my life


 Smart man :laugh:


----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

mschulte said:


> Here is my pig. 18x9 speed lines wrapped in 215/40/18 nankangs


 What suspension? Looks nice! :thumbup: 

Also, Why the A4 grille?


----------



## SeeYaNextTuesday (Feb 19, 2009)

just ordered wheels for my S . 18x10 18x9 thinkin about running 225 40 out back , what size front to be as close to the same height as possible? any info would be great, wasw thinkin a 215 40 would do it


----------



## mschulte (Jul 14, 2002)

dumpedb5 said:


> What suspension? Looks nice! :thumbup:
> 
> Also, Why the A4 grille?


 Vogtland coil overs. They are bad ass and were only $850ish shipped from NGP. 
Haha is it an A4 grill? I didn't know. Came on the car when I bought it and I don't mind it. 

As to the rota grid guys, I don't like them on either of your cars.  I don't like black wheels for the most part. They do look good on sparkys wagon. But I would rather kill myself than drive a 
yellow car. :laugh: 

I drive my car this low every day and have zero problems. My control arms have made nice little dents in the tops of my fender wells and my dts is on the ground. It doesn't seem worth it to spend $2250+ and hack your car up to add weight to hard park 1" lower. I'm not a car show guy, so I guess it's different. I think with 215/40's at et20 you will have to do major fender work to really get down on them. Should have went 215/35's especially if you are doing air.


----------



## mk4vr6bg (Jul 24, 2009)

My tires fit completely fine inside the fenders, and dude have you ever seen what a 215/35/18 on a 18x9.5 looks like there is no tire on there with such low side wall and manor stretch! Do some math before you trow out comments like tht ! Even the Audi forums are turning out like the mk4 forums 2 much talk yet ppl don't even know what they are talking about! :sly:


----------



## mk4vr6bg (Jul 24, 2009)

vwsparky said:


> I wouldnt say that. And also i hope you are going with the airlift kit.


 Yes I will be going with airlift, originally I was going go to go with bagyards but well see


----------



## mschulte (Jul 14, 2002)

mk4vr6bg said:


> My tires fit completely fine inside the fenders, and dude have you ever seen what a 215/35/18 on a 18x9.5 looks like there is no tire on there with such low side wall and manor stretch! Do some math before you trow out comments like tht ! Even the Audi forums are turning out like the mk4 forums 2 much talk yet ppl don't even know what they are talking about! :sly:


 Yea, they look horrible


----------



## mk4vr6bg (Jul 24, 2009)

mschulte said:


> Yea, they look horrible


 Like I said there is no tire on their and go daily 215/35s on grids I bet you 100dollars in less then 2 weeks you will either blow out a tire or crack a wheel, and tht subbi is no where near the body style or size of an s4. So no s h I t the tires would look somewhat normal on it!


----------



## mk4vr6bg (Jul 24, 2009)

Get a life and go buy a s4 grill, talking smack, yet you are down grabing to a4 parts when you drive a s4! Kids these days...


----------



## mschulte (Jul 14, 2002)

mk4vr6bg said:


> Get a life and go buy a s4 grill, talking smack, yet you are down grabing to a4 parts when you drive a s4! Kids these days...


 Learn to English. Enjoy your donk.


----------



## mk4vr6bg (Jul 24, 2009)

mschulte said:


> Learn to English. Enjoy your donk.


 Learn the difference between a4 and s4 parts!opcorn: and please excuse my language I'm not from the u.s


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

mk4vr6bg said:


> dude have you ever seen what a 215/35/18 on a 18x9.5


 ... 


mk4vr6bg said:


> Even the Audi forums are turning out like the mk4 forums


 
You seemed to have answered your own question there... :facepalm:


----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

mschulte said:


> But I would rather kill myself than drive a yellow car. :laugh:


 I would rather kill myself then drive a PJ silver S4 sedan with an A4 grille.  

BTW, Euro plates are worthless unless your in Europe.


----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

Not my car, But this is a 215/35/18 on a 9.5 :thumbup:


----------



## NoSpooL (Nov 14, 2007)

Trav, now that is F-ing sexy, thanks for putting this thread back on track. 


And Just curious, to the foreigner, what does it matter if someone uses A4 parts on an S? most are interchangeable. And its not like someone is buying S parts for an A4. Why do u get so worked up over someones opinion? If someone doesnt like it, SO WHAT! Are you building the car around everyone elses tastes? ....At least I hope not....


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

dumpedb5 said:


>


 I know theyre not S4's, but i figured performance degrading wheel/tire fitments would go well in this thread... 































back on track 


















although the tires actually seem to fit, so it might not go well here.


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

then gtfo why do people go post in "stance" threads and complain no one cares


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

Everyone is entitled to their opinion unless it's different than mine.


----------



## vwsparky (Jun 5, 2005)




----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

werk said:


> then gtfo why do people go post in "stance" threads and complain no one cares


 Agreed! GTFO!


----------



## ohcaptainobvious (Mar 2, 2008)

AMG Aero II's 8.5" wide. Running falken 512 215/40/18s all around with 10 mm spacers up front and 15 mm in back.


----------



## demonmk2 (Mar 19, 2006)

what wheels/tires are on the Gray avant?


----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

demonmk2 said:


> what wheels/tires are on the Gray avant?


 Nankang NS2 tires and wheels are Rial Daytona Race 2-splits. 

Here are some more pic's.


----------



## demonmk2 (Mar 19, 2006)

nice ride:beer::thumbup: but That's silver isn't it? I was posting about the one that was apparently deleted. dark gray with no rear bumper skin. had FAT tires in the back.


----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

demonmk2 said:


> nice ride:beer::thumbup: but That's silver isn't it? I was posting about the one that was apparently deleted. dark gray with no rear bumper skin. had FAT tires in the back.


 Oh i see. I'm not sure of the specs. His username on audizine is nthusiastt. 

Here is a thread where he posted some pics. 
http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/440135-Some-decent-shots-of-the-wagon...?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

Ben's car has 19x10.5 ADV.1's on it with 275/30s. 

Here's an ugly yellow car:


----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

^^^ EWWW! Who the hell would drive a car in such a hideous color.


----------



## mschulte (Jul 14, 2002)

dumpedb5 said:


> ^^^ EWWW! Who the hell would drive a car in such a hideous color.


 Sorry guys, I like your cars just not for me.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

I was confused at first, then realized you mentioned something about not liking yellow cars on the last page. Me calling my car ugly wasn't aimed at you. :thumbup: 

Until I bought my car, I hated yellow cars too. :laugh:


----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

Capt. Obvious said:


> Until I bought my car, I hated yellow cars too. :laugh:


 I will have to say the same for me as well. It's definitely a color that grows on you.


----------



## version1.655 (Mar 16, 2010)

dumpedb5 said:


> Who the hell would drive a car in such a hideous color.


----------



## demonmk2 (Mar 19, 2006)

:laugh::laugh: ^^that is awesome...


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## NoSpooL (Nov 14, 2007)

whore.


----------



## lastbatter (Jun 11, 2006)

version1.655 said:


>


Hardest stance in this whole thread.


----------



## roof_rack (Jan 19, 2011)

My buddy denis' S4, sold these wheels though -





































now -














































502whp K04 car dyno tuned at EPL!


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

roof_rack said:


> 502whp K04 car dyno tuned at EPL!


LOLz


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

Capt. Obvious said:


> LOLz


He got walked at Waterfest with 4 people in my car.


----------



## Zdriver (May 17, 2006)

Is the 502whp a joke or serious?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

502 crank horsepower maybe. Non-meth K04 setups generally make very-low-400whp if you're lucky.


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

Capt. Obvious said:


> 502 crank horsepower maybe. Non-meth K04 setups generally make very-low-400whp if you're lucky.


Yup. Not many K04 cars break 400whp on EPLs Dyno now.


----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

roof_rack said:


> 502whp K04 car dyno tuned at EPL!


Yeah, That's complete bull****.


----------



## Borg-Omen (Jun 15, 2007)

*FV-QR*

not really stance. but its low


----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

^^^ What coils?


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

roof_rack said:


> My buddy denis' S4, sold these wheels though -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup: :beer: Always good to see another B5 on twists. Sorry to hear he sold the wheels.


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

Evilevo said:


> Yup. Not many K04 cars break 400whp on EPLs Dyno now.


why is this? ive always been under the impression tony chick was the man when it comes to s4 tuning. Something change or k04's arent the right turbo to make big numbers?

Sorry im an s4 newb - mkv / evo owner


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

tuddy said:


> why is this? ive always been under the impression tony chick was the man when it comes to s4 tuning. Something change or k04's arent the right turbo to make big numbers?
> 
> Sorry im an s4 newb - mkv / evo owner


Tony is the man. He tuned my car to 600whp. But K04s are tiny turbos and it takes a lot to push 400whp out of them. 

TIAL 605s take 30psi to make 500whp on EPLs dyno and those turbos have 36lb/min wheels compared to K04s which are like 24lb/min


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

Evilevo said:


> Tony is the man. He tuned my car to 600whp. But K04s are tiny turbos and it takes a lot to push 400whp out of them.
> 
> TIAL 605s take 30psi to make 500whp on EPLs dyno and those turbos have 36lb/min wheels compared to K04s which are like 24lb/min


they use mustang? or correction factor?


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

tuddy said:


> they use mustang? or correction factor?


Mustang Dyno


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

yes they correct the #s also


----------



## Borg-Omen (Jun 15, 2007)

dumpedb5 said:


> ^^^ What coils?


H&R . I brought it up a little bit since then, my fender doesnt like the 70 miles commute like that every day.

In the picture i still had about 1 1/2 inches of thread in the back and ~2 inches of thread in the front left to go down. i dont know how you could though, i couldnt cut the wheel without hitting the fender :laugh:


----------



## Dutchsider (Apr 27, 2006)




----------



## NoSpooL (Nov 14, 2007)

Make me wish I wouldve at least test-mounted my b6 avus. Lookin good!


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

vwsparky said:


>


:thumbup: I likey.


----------



## BUK8TEE (Nov 1, 2002)

NYEuroTuner said:


> :thumbup: I likey.


DUECES!!!
eace:


----------



## ontheedge56 (Jun 14, 2008)

^^^^^^
PERFECTION!!!!


----------



## demonmk2 (Mar 19, 2006)

those wheel look so much better in 18" versions. thos car may help me pull the rigger on a set.
OEM+= WINNING!


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

? so many other nicer oem wheels no offense to the owner lol..but anyway this is a stance thread idk what people dont get but it does look nice.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

As she *"stands"* lol


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

oh and just picked these upp..lol

Lil brother posing..


----------



## NoSpooL (Nov 14, 2007)

So you have two sets of twists?


----------



## bimmerchop (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

NoSpooL said:


> So you have two sets of twists?


Yea I have the 993s and now the 996s.


----------



## Envious_vdub (Oct 3, 2011)

NYEuroTuner said:


> oh and just picked these upp..lol
> 
> Lil brother posing..


i know who took this pic lol


----------



## vwsparky (Jun 5, 2005)




----------



## BUK8TEE (Nov 1, 2002)

holy $hit 

i meant to ask you, does that flat green avant belong to a dude named mark?? if so tell him Roan from pines said whatup!!!! if it's the same dude he used to have a blk mk4 gti on gold volk's like 4-5 years ago :thumbup:, used to wrench it @ his house back in the day :beer::beer:

good peoples and that finish on the nue's is dopeboyfresh!!!


----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

vwsparky is Mark.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

BUK8TEE said:


> holy $hit
> 
> i meant to ask you, does that flat green avant belong to a dude named mark?? if so tell him Roan from pines said whatup!!!! if it's the same dude he used to have a blk mk4 gti on gold volk's like 4-5 years ago :thumbup:, used to wrench it @ his house back in the day :beer::beer:
> 
> good peoples and that finish on the nue's is dopeboyfresh!!!


You're thinking of Mark P, he has a mkIV R32 now. The green Avant belongs to JJ from Dubkorps.


----------



## BUK8TEE (Nov 1, 2002)

*thanks for the clarity*



Capt. Obvious said:


> You're thinking of Mark P, he has a mkIV R32 now. The green Avant belongs to JJ from Dubkorps.


ghee my brain cells are seriously deteriorating :banghead:. 

I thought it was mark because i saw him in some of the h20 pics alongside the green avant and using that green pump/grenade launcher thing-a-mijig :screwy: so i assumed the avant was his. $hit like this happens when you step away from the scene for a handful of years i guess :facepalm:

never knew sparky was a mark haha. always referred to him as sparky :thumbup:


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

To further complicate things, Mark P and Sparky Mark are two different people. :laugh:

Sparky Mark has the Imola Yellow S4 with the shark mouth graphics on the bumper (also used to have a flat black, then camo B5 S4 Avant).


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

BUK8TEE said:


> never knew sparky was a mark haha. always referred to him as sparky :thumbup:


His name is Sparky. Says so on his driver license.


----------



## vwsparky (Jun 5, 2005)

Capt. Obvious said:


> To further complicate things, Mark P and Sparky Mark are two different people. :laugh:
> 
> Sparky Mark has the Imola Yellow S4 with the shark mouth graphics on the bumper (also used to have a flat black, then camo B5 S4 Avant).


You are really getting him confused haha. I have more then 2 s4s aswell 













redhotdobe said:


> His name is Sparky. Says so on his driver license.


----------



## vwsparky (Jun 5, 2005)




----------



## BUK8TEE (Nov 1, 2002)

good $hit :thumbup::thumbup:

yea i'm all clear now haha , thanks fellas!

just spoke to mark p, his lucky a$$ is over in LA doing the SEMA thing w/ the Rotifom,Dubkorps, AWol, airlift, 1552 crew...... :banghead:
.
.
.
Lucky Ba$tard


----------



## vwsparky (Jun 5, 2005)

ill be doing that to. Booking my Vegas flight tomorrow.


----------



## SeeYaNextTuesday (Feb 19, 2009)

bored at the beach


----------



## mk4vr6bg (Jul 24, 2009)

SeeYaNextTuesday said:


> bored at the beach


AMAZING! opcorn::thumbup:ic:


----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

^^^ That certainly is pretty! :thumbup:


----------



## vdubstreets (Apr 26, 2004)

just need some center caps and your good to go.


----------



## SeeYaNextTuesday (Feb 19, 2009)

ya didnt know if i wanted to run them. i gotta slap them on


----------



## mk4vr6bg (Jul 24, 2009)

SeeYaNextTuesday said:


> ya didnt know if i wanted to run them. i gotta slap them on


i see the nj plates, how come the car wasnt at first class fitmenT!?


----------



## SeeYaNextTuesday (Feb 19, 2009)

didnt know how that show worked, heard invite only i dunno. car isnt where i want it to be yet anyway. some good plans ahead


----------



## mk4vr6bg (Jul 24, 2009)

SeeYaNextTuesday said:


> didnt know how that show worked, heard invite only i dunno. car isnt where i want it to be yet anyway. some good plans ahead


Got yah it's all good dude it looks awesome keep up the good work I had grids on mine but got rid of them and went with Bbs lms will snap pics after the airride set up and wheels mounted


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

vwsparky said:


>



:thumbup:


----------



## vwsparky (Jun 5, 2005)




----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

Dookie.


----------



## mk4vr6bg (Jul 24, 2009)

ban eighty said:


> Dookie.


I seen the car in the parking lot at fcf, who did the body work mainly the fenders?


----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

ban eighty said:


> Dookie.


You should be a lot lower with pulled fenders like that!

Still looks good though. :thumbup:


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

dumpedb5 said:


> You should be a lot lower with pulled fenders like that!


Probably needs some 205 tires on there too, right ? :facepalm:


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

dumpedb5 said:


> You should be a lot lower with pulled fenders like that!
> 
> Still looks good though. :thumbup:


I'm tucking 18x10's (et ~23 / 19) with 255/35's all around on a "mild" wide body B5 chassis. Slightly unheard of. I have some room to work with in the front and rear still, but haven't really felt like lowering it. I know to fit in with the crowd, it's the right thing to do, but I like to be different regardless of what the cool thing is. I drive my car on a daily basis (Newark to Hoboken and back) on disgusting NJ roads. If I scoop up a daily beater, I may consider it for 2012 if the car is still around.

JPS Collision in Newark, NJ did the body work. Fenders were pulled, added metal, and molded the old fashion way. Hammer and form. 

Appreciate the kind words though. :thumbup:


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

Don't worry Michael, I think meaty tires and 4x4 stance will be the cool thing in 2012.


----------



## SeeYaNextTuesday (Feb 19, 2009)

im a auto body tech since i was 18 and that silver cars work is top notch. not a fan of the lack of side mouldings and lower door trim but all and all beautiful car sir


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

Capt. Obvious said:


> Don't worry Michael, I think meaty tires and 4x4 stance will be the cool thing in 2012.


I'm contemplating a set of Tarmacs + mud flaps + 2" raise for the winter. Step 1 is in action already. =x


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

ban eighty said:


> I'm contemplating a set of Tarmacs + mud flaps + 2" raise for the winter. Step 1 is in action already. =x


Cant believe you drive that in the winter, but the idea is awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## tekazgtr1984 (Oct 5, 2011)

vwsparky said:


>





NYEuroTuner said:


> :thumbup: I likey.


+1. Love that front bumper.


----------



## NoSpooL (Nov 14, 2007)

All day :laugh:


----------



## TehPilot (Dec 31, 2010)

What are the offsets of that dudes silver avant on those gold daytonas?


----------



## RowdyS4 (Dec 13, 2010)

My fall photo shoot :laugh:


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

looks pretty sweet was thinking about getting some huffs for winter wheels


----------



## mk4vr6bg (Jul 24, 2009)

little change with the wheels! opcorn:


----------



## shizzy46 (Apr 25, 2005)

My Stance is looking nice on the Dyno..... click on link to view videos. k04's with Vast tune made o.k numbers 368hp and 421tq 3 gear pull at 128mph 



http://s143.photobucket.com/albums/r147/shizzy1985/2000 audi s4/?action=view&current=DSC_0032-1.mp4
http://s143.photobucket.com/albums/r147/shizzy1985/2000 audi s4/?action=view&current=DSC_0034-1.mp4


----------



## BlkdoutS4 (Feb 14, 2009)

RowdyS4 said:


> My fall photo shoot :laugh:


eww... sorry


----------



## Mehmed (Mar 19, 2009)

^^^Kinda what I thought


----------



## NoSpooL (Nov 14, 2007)

Not the right look IMO, but to each their own, the dope centers are a little much for me, cool idea though!


----------



## vwsparky (Jun 5, 2005)




----------



## steu2011 (Jan 13, 2011)

vwsparky said:


>


Dat camber. Looks like axels=broke. :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

steu2011 said:


> Dat camber. Looks like axels=broke. :thumbup::laugh:


Bags :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## norcal_avant (Aug 4, 2009)

I got purp.


----------



## NoSpooL (Nov 14, 2007)

Like the shoes, the whole bandaid/filler plate thing is out there though.


----------



## norcal_avant (Aug 4, 2009)

I only have the bandaid there because of a dent in my hood. I have been thinking of taking the stickers off my filler plate, just been too lazy


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

making imperfections more noticeable ftl. purple and black ftw


----------



## Jims1592 (Oct 29, 2011)

vwsparky said:


>


that paint job is ****ing gangster, looks so sick:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## vwsparky (Jun 5, 2005)

Car is dead so these are the last ones for a while


----------



## 30vQuattro (Dec 28, 2009)

Baby blue! Do it... btw you going to fixx?


----------



## vwsparky (Jun 5, 2005)

Yes but not in my s4 i killed it. Be ther in my rotiform'd mk3 vr6


----------



## bloodredsmurf (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

bloodredsmurf said:


>


Lower It


----------



## protect ya neck (May 1, 2010)

bloodredsmurf said:


>


man that thing is sitting pretty, love the vmr's

vb3's? specs?


----------



## 30vQuattro (Dec 28, 2009)

vwsparky said:


> Yes but not in my s4 i killed it. Be ther in my rotiform'd mk3 vr6


I broke mine aswell... Hardly doubt It'll be fixed by then unfortunately, so I shall also be there in my vdub- the hellastock mk4 lol


----------



## roof_rack (Jan 19, 2011)

500hp was wrong...thats what he told me for race gas..

actually made 440 though and i saw the dyno sheet, will post it for any non believers! 

car mad an 11.6 pass too with the only weight reduction being the passenger seat and rear seat -


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

Right before i raised it up :thumbup:


----------



## demonmk2 (Mar 19, 2006)

roof_rack said:


> 500hp was wrong...thats what he told me for race gas..
> 
> actually made 440 though and i saw the dyno sheet, will post it for any non believers!
> 
> ...


11.6 is a damn good time for boa:beer:t like an S4

I can only imagine what it would feel like when you launch it from a stop.


----------



## bloodredsmurf (Apr 8, 2010)

Evilevo said:


> Lower It


I will next season. You go lower


----------



## bloodredsmurf (Apr 8, 2010)

protect ya neck said:


> man that thing is sitting pretty, love the vmr's
> 
> vb3's? specs?


18x9.5 square with 215/40. I forget the ftg...I think it's 22.25 front and 22.75 rear.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

Got bored. Went for a drive. Found snow.


----------



## NoSpooL (Nov 14, 2007)

Capt. Obvious said:


> Got bored. Went for a drive. Found snow.


That shot is money!! Except for the snow in the grilles lol. I love the amber highs.


----------



## On The Grind (Apr 22, 2009)

Capt. Obvious said:


> Got bored. Went for a drive. Found snow.


can i have?


----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

Darrick, Where did you get your city lights??? I cant find any other color than white!


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

They're not city lights, they're Nokia "3000k" yellow bulbs. My high beams are wired to come on at 50% wattage via my fog light switch.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

Capt. Obvious said:


> They're not city lights, they're Nokia "3000k" yellow bulbs. My high beams are wired to come on at 50% wattage via my fog light switch.


that's an awesome idea


----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

Capt. Obvious said:


> They're not city lights, they're Nokia "3000k" yellow bulbs. My high beams are wired to come on at 50% wattage via my fog light switch.


No way! Please explain!


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

SeeYaNextTuesday said:


> bored at the beach



Are those devin's old wheels?


----------



## BlkdoutS4 (Feb 14, 2009)

Dutchsider said:


>


do you have anymore pics of this car?


----------



## NoSpooL (Nov 14, 2007)

audixride said:


> Are those devin's old wheels?


Pretty sure Devin still has those? same wheel though


----------



## Dutchsider (Apr 27, 2006)

BlkdoutS4 said:


> do you have anymore pics of this car?


http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/444228-Oh-Hai-there?highlight=


----------



## BlkdoutS4 (Feb 14, 2009)

Dutchsider said:


> http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/444228-Oh-Hai-there?highlight=


Thanks, i'm currently on the search for a set of those wheels. Car looks great!


----------



## Dutchsider (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks. I like the B6 Avuses pretty much more than any other wheel that I've seen. They are well worth it. Only set of wheels that I'd replace them with is SSR Professors, Work Meisters or top of the list, RH ZW4s.


----------



## BlkdoutS4 (Feb 14, 2009)

Dutchsider said:


> Thanks. I like the B6 Avuses pretty much more than any other wheel that I've seen. They are well worth it. Only set of wheels that I'd replace them with is SSR Professors, Work Meisters or top of the list, RH ZW4s.


I currently have Work Emotion CR KAIs which I love, but i'm trying to make some money back cause I have to pull my motor to replace some leaky valve stem seals and will probably replace a bunch of stuff while i'm in there.


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

BlkdoutS4 said:


> I currently have Work Emotion CR KAIs which I love, but i'm trying to make some money back cause I have to pull my motor to replace some leaky valve stem seals and will probably replace a bunch of stuff while i'm in there.


Do want


----------



## BlkdoutS4 (Feb 14, 2009)

Evilevo said:


> Do want


Shipping to Maryland would probably kill the deal.


----------



## BlkdoutS4 (Feb 14, 2009)

roof_rack said:


> My buddy denis' S4, sold these wheels though -


what are the specs on these wheels and tires?


----------



## BZin20AE (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## cjslapshot (Dec 22, 2005)

Where are all of the Nogaros?


----------



## On The Grind (Apr 22, 2009)

cjslapshot said:


> Where are all of the Nogaros?


:thumbup:


----------



## Pasquallies (Dec 17, 2010)

audixride said:


> Are those devin's old wheels?





NoSpooL said:


> Pretty sure Devin still has those? same wheel though


you should see what my boy devyn has up his sleeve now


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

Christmas stance.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

what happened to your lower moldings? ^


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

I removed them. One was messed up so I just yanked them all. The car is getting a bunch of body work and repainted sometime in the near future, so I'll get everything smoothed out then.


----------



## PCSkiBum_21 (Sep 8, 2008)

Capt. Obvious said:


>


IMO this is the PERFECT height. Well done sir, I will be using this as my goal. :beer:


----------



## ontheedge56 (Jun 14, 2008)

Ever consider blacking out your roof rails? 

your car is my inspiration. your front end = money:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:



Capt. Obvious said:


> Got bored. Went for a drive. Found snow.


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

I think it is about time I put my winter wheels back on.


----------



## mk4vr6bg (Jul 24, 2009)

please excuse the offset mess up in the front got bkk and the new spacers were not here on time!:banghead:


----------



## RAUDIB5 (Jan 16, 2009)

Noggy


----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

What are your wheel specs and tire size?


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

Capt. Obvious said:


> Got bored. Went for a drive. Found snow.


I see this, and raise you.


----------



## RAUDIB5 (Jan 16, 2009)

dumpedb5 said:


> What are your wheel specs and tire size?


I'm running 18x8.5/9.5 Et 10F/13R Mercedes SL500 wheels on 215/40 Nankang NSII's tires


----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

Evilevo said:


> I see this, and raise you.


Was it hard?


----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

RAUDIB5 said:


> I'm running 18x8.5/9.5 Et 10F/13R Mercedes SL500 wheels on 215/40 Nankang NSII's tires


More pics please!


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

a4 but amber ftw


----------



## RAUDIB5 (Jan 16, 2009)

dumpedb5 said:


> More pics please!


This Buds for you  :beer:


----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

I love it! Perfect fitment!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

What coils?


----------



## RAUDIB5 (Jan 16, 2009)

dumpedb5 said:


> I love it! Perfect fitment!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> What coils?


Thank you sir! I cut my springs 4"s...LOL.

No on the real I'm running St coilovers. I want to get some H&R ultra lows sometime in the near future.


----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

RAUDIB5 said:


> Thank you sir! I cut my springs 4"s...LOL.
> 
> No on the real I'm running St coilovers. I want to get some H&R ultra lows sometime in the near future.


Lol so are you having pretty major rubbing problems?

Also what don't you like about the ST's?


----------



## RAUDIB5 (Jan 16, 2009)

dumpedb5 said:


> Lol so are you having pretty major rubbing problems?
> 
> Also what don't you like about the ST's?


I dont really have rubbing issues any more since i messed with the ride height a few times already.
i did end up with gnarly burns on my front fenders.... i guess it sucks to roll hard...lol
Anyways the ST's are great but i wish i could dampen them.:facepalm:


----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

RAUDIB5 said:


> I dont really have rubbing issues any more since i messed with the ride height a few times already.
> i did end up with gnarly burns on my front fenders.... i guess it sucks to roll hard...lol
> Anyways the ST's are great but i wish i could dampen them.:facepalm:


At the ride height pictured did you have bad rubbing issues with the rears?


----------



## 1210s4 (Oct 13, 2008)

pic of my car from h20 :thumbup:


----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## AUSTINWEST (Apr 15, 2010)

test fit


----------



## s4pimpin (May 25, 2007)

This thread is full of WIN


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

1210s4 said:


> pic of my car from h20 :thumbup:


If that's static..holy ****!! :beer:


----------



## AUSTINWEST (Apr 15, 2010)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> If that's static..holy ****!! :beer:


bags


----------



## illtightphonetik (Oct 25, 2007)

*Mine!*

Let me know what you guys think. thanks




























and the stage 3 build!!:laugh::laugh:


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

illtightphonetik said:


> Let me know what you guys think. thanks


Put the front bumper back together and it would look good. What color are those wheels?


----------



## illtightphonetik (Oct 25, 2007)

you mean putting the vents back in?? not sure what you mean by "back together".

:sly:


----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

illtightphonetik said:


> you mean putting the vents back in?? not sure what you mean by "back together".
> 
> :sly:


Yes he means the grilles/vents....

He is a front mount hating douche.

Looks great btw.


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

dumpedb5 said:


> Yes he means the grilles/vents....
> 
> He is a front mount hating douche.
> 
> Looks great btw.


There is a right way to do a fmic, and a wrong way. Apparently youre too stupid/young/hip to figure that out


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

AggvGtivr6 said:


> There is a right way to do a fmic, and a wrong way. Apparently youre too stupid/young/hip to figure that out


And the right way is..?


----------



## illtightphonetik (Oct 25, 2007)

AggvGtivr6 said:


> There is a right way to do a fmic, and a wrong way. Apparently youre too stupid/young/hip to figure that out





yes all knowing one, show us the way:laugh:


----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

AggvGtivr6 said:


> There is a right way to do a fmic, and a wrong way. Apparently youre too stupid/young/hip to figure that out


The way that you like it is not the "right way".

It may be your preference....


----------



## BlkdoutS4 (Feb 14, 2009)

AggvGtivr6 said:


> There is a right way to do a fmic, and a wrong way. Apparently youre too stupid/young/hip to figure that out


This is the most ignorant statement I have heard in awhile... :thumbdown:


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

"right" way to run a fmic on a B5 S4














































sorry for getting the ruined suspension thread off topic about ruined front end nonsense


----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

AggvGtivr6, All you do is troll on every thread!

Just GTFO of this forum!


----------



## illtightphonetik (Oct 25, 2007)

AggvGtivr6 said:


> "right" way to run a fmic on a B5 S4
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK, well since I'm pretty sure we all know NONE of the pics is your car.............. How about showing us what you can do.

and for the record, its all a matter of preference, stealth or not.


----------



## illtightphonetik (Oct 25, 2007)

well........ maybe that last one is yours. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I agree with AggvGtivr6. Hack job front mounts look like ****. Why do you want a bunch of tacky chrome pipes hanging out of your bumper? Do it right or don't do it :beer:


----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

bryangb said:


> I agree with AggvGtivr6. Hack job front mounts look like ****. Why do you want a bunch of tacky chrome pipes hanging out of your bumper? Do it right or don't do it :beer:


Different strokes for different folks! If its not your thing that's cool, No one cares what you guys think.

I like the way the silver sedan has his.

I also like the "hacked" look!


----------



## illtightphonetik (Oct 25, 2007)

bryangb said:


> I agree with AggvGtivr6. Hack job front mounts look like ****. Why do you want a bunch of tacky chrome pipes hanging out of your bumper? Do it right or don't do it :beer:




well lets think about this real quick.......:what:

depending on what ever front mount you go with, that are still being made that is, anyone is going to hack up the s4 bumper putting that under it, so don't come on here saying " I didn't cut anything up" cause we all know thats BS. As for the vents, I have plenty of room to put them in and they still fit perfect. I just wanted to go this route. 

but to each their own. :beer:


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

Goodbye stance.

The last photo of the S4 before going to it's new home:


----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

Darrick, Who did you sell it to?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

dumpedb5 said:


> Darrick, Who did you sell it to?


A guy near me named Bob. Nice guy, he's a recent convert over from the Toyota world. He'll take good care of it. :thumbup:


----------



## vwsparky (Jun 5, 2005)




----------



## s4pimpin (May 25, 2007)

Sparky... Airlift kit?

where did you mount your compressors and tank?


----------



## Mehmed (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

Capt. Obvious said:


> A guy near me named Bob. Nice guy, he's a recent convert over from the Toyota world. He'll take good care of it. :thumbup:


Nice! Does he have any plans for it?


----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

s4pimpin said:


> Sparky... Airlift kit?
> 
> where did you mount your compressors and tank?


I the trunk I'm sure.... :screwy:


----------



## s4pimpin (May 25, 2007)

yes obviously its munted in the trunk, however ive seen some people running smaller "pancake" tanks that fit under the spare tire cover to give a hidden look rather than leaving it exposed. Hence the curiosity..


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

illtightphonetik said:


> well lets think about this real quick.......:what:
> 
> depending on what ever front mount you go with, that are still being made that is, anyone is going to hack up the s4 bumper putting that under it, so don't come on here saying " I didn't cut anything up" cause we all know thats BS. As for the vents, I have plenty of room to put them in and they still fit perfect. I just wanted to go this route.
> 
> but to each their own. :beer:


You obviously misunderstood...
He's talking about people hacking up grills to route intercooler piping and the piping sticking out.


----------



## vwsparky (Jun 5, 2005)

s4pimpin said:


> yes obviously its munted in the trunk, however ive seen some people running smaller "pancake" tanks that fit under the spare tire cover to give a hidden look rather than leaving it exposed. Hence the curiosity..


We run a pancake in the Dk rs4. Mine has the normal "kit" airlift tank so i have a false floor and what not. Ill try get a picture of my setup. But i will be changing it come the New Year

edit found one


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

> > yes obviously its munted in the trunk, however ive seen some people running smaller "pancake" tanks that fit under the spare tire cover to give a hidden look rather than leaving it exposed. Hence the curiosity..
> 
> 
> We run a pancake in the Dk rs4. Mine has the normal "kit" airlift tank so i have a false floor and what not. Ill try get a picture of my setup. But i will be changing it come the New Year
> ...


I haz your old kit :thumbup:


----------



## mk4vr6bg (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

More pics?:thumbup:


----------



## mk4vr6bg (Jul 24, 2009)

dumpedb5 said:


> More pics?:thumbup:


More pics will come when the car is back from been tuned for the new set up opcorn: :thumbup:


----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

mk4vr6bg said:


> More pics will come when the car is back from been tuned for the new set up opcorn: :thumbup:


What tune did you have when it put down 345whp/400tq?


----------



## mk4vr6bg (Jul 24, 2009)

The car was custom tuned by a semi local guy on a race map and race fuel! But the aem tru boost set up tht we are using is a pos and not worth all the money and tunning time! The duty cicle on the controller was at 85% at the time as well! Just pretty much pushing those ko3s until they go very soon lol


----------



## RAUDIB5 (Jan 16, 2009)

*Happy News Years everyone!
*


----------



## AUSTINWEST (Apr 15, 2010)

dialing in cant wait to get it done!!!!


----------



## Death Trap (Feb 14, 2006)

Looking nice. :beer:


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

Winter setup and flat tire right after putting brand new tires on them :banghead:










And


----------



## mk4vr6bg (Jul 24, 2009)

:bs:


----------



## roof_rack (Jan 19, 2011)

^^Someone take some proper pictures of that car! 

sold this car a few weeks ago, but found my memory card from waterfest so i uploaded these! miss this thing so much..


----------



## s4pimpin (May 25, 2007)

^^that thing was sick, loved the wheels


----------



## roof_rack (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks man! i really miss that car...I have an evo now, but im thinking ill be in another B5 soon


----------



## LakeSilverA4 (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## RAUDIB5 (Jan 16, 2009)

^better pics! what's et and wheel size are you running? Looks GOODAH!


----------



## LakeSilverA4 (Sep 27, 2005)

Don't really have any other ones with those wheels on it. The specs are 19x8.5 et 35 with 225/35/19's


----------



## RAUDIB5 (Jan 16, 2009)

Rad! Could use a little more concave and perfecto!


----------



## thephotographer (Feb 27, 2009)

AUSTINWEST said:


> dialing in cant wait to get it done!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AUSTINWEST (Apr 15, 2010)

thephotographer said:


> Looking good. I peep a 240 Turbo wheel in the background


 thanks and yep good eye
my winter sled


----------



## vjg1215 (Mar 23, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## LowLife (Jun 30, 2005)

a4 but you get the idea.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

looks completely photoshopped


----------



## RAUDIB5 (Jan 16, 2009)

LowLife said:


> a4 but you get the idea.


One of my fav A4's eva!


----------



## HADEMALL (Dec 15, 2005)

*Nothing fancy (iphone pics lol), but I wanted to join the fun*

*Just put winter tires on, had to raise it slightly cause NY potholes SUCK....just like the ugly ass license plates
*








*Original*


----------



## jmv9261989 (May 5, 2009)




----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

^ perfection


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

LowLife said:


> a4 but you get the idea.


photoshopped though


----------



## roof_rack (Jan 19, 2011)

mehh


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

Does my A6 with a S4 Motor swap count :laugh:


----------



## On The Grind (Apr 22, 2009)

LAYINLOW said:


> Does my A6 with a S4 Motor swap count :laugh:


ill accept it due to it looking nasty!


----------



## BlkdoutS4 (Feb 14, 2009)

LAYINLOW said:


> Does my A6 with a S4 Motor swap count :laugh:


maybe once you get a front bumper...


----------



## RAUDIB5 (Jan 16, 2009)

Holy Sh!t..... That's awesome! What wheels are you running?


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

BlkdoutS4 said:


> maybe once you get a front bumper...


lol


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

BlkdoutS4 said:


> maybe once you get a front bumper...


God forbid you be critical of a fmic set up in this thread...


----------



## I am McDubbin (Oct 28, 2008)

AUSTINWEST said:


> still dialing in the ride hight but a roller from the other day


makin my old wheels look good:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

I am McDubbin said:


> makin my old wheels look good:thumbup::thumbup:


Lovin the stance!!


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

RAUDIB5 said:


> Holy Sh!t..... That's awesome! What wheels are you running?


They are 19x9.5 Miro 111's. Sold them however. New WIDE wheels coming this year!!

WAY too lazy to put a bumper on


----------



## bluB5s4 (Sep 28, 2011)

Curbside pictures of my S4 in wintermode.


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

LAYINLOW said:


> WAY too lazy to put a bumper on


It gives it that classy, almost done with my nissan sr20 swap look to it :laugh:


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

AggvGtivr6 said:


> It gives it that classy, almost done with my nissan sr20 swap look to it :laugh:


 Works for me


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

LAYINLOW said:


> Works for me


Some ppl like banging fat chicks too, so to each their own :beer:


----------



## bloodredsmurf (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## AMD IS THE BEST (Mar 15, 2004)

shizzy46 said:


> Sforced said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks..... your buddies Audi 200 was super fast!!!! Had a hard time keeping up... lol
> ...


----------



## bloodredsmurf (Apr 8, 2010)

Gotta commit to it


----------



## RAUDIB5 (Jan 16, 2009)

:thumbup: Diggin the VMR's. What's the specs on those?


----------



## shizzy46 (Apr 25, 2005)

here's a few pics I found from h20 weekend..


----------



## bloodredsmurf (Apr 8, 2010)

RAUDIB5 said:


> :thumbup: Diggin the VMR's. What's the specs on those?


 18x9.5 square


----------



## version1.655 (Mar 16, 2010)

LAYINLOW said:


> Does my A6 with a S4 Motor swap count :laugh:


 nice. moar picz plz!


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

version1.655 said:


> nice. moar picz plz!


 Sorry guys, dont mean to bust in on this forum. My car doesnt get much love so when people like it or ask for pics i cant help but to post.


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

^ That looks amazing :beer:


----------



## jrcramer (Aug 31, 2008)

does this count?


----------



## bluB5s4 (Sep 28, 2011)

lots of wheels


----------



## mk4vr6bg (Jul 24, 2009)

bluB5s4 said:


> lots of wheels


 What size tires did you run on the o.z wheels!?opcorn:


----------



## demonmk2 (Mar 19, 2006)

damn, that looks good


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

AggvGtivr6 said:


> ^ That looks amazing :beer:


 Thanks. Keep them coming guys. Never get bored of seeing S4's


----------



## mk4vr6bg (Jul 24, 2009)

Someone post up pics with blqs on their s4  please


----------



## bluB5s4 (Sep 28, 2011)

mk4vr6bg said:


> What size tires did you run on the o.z wheels!?opcorn:


 I am running 225/40/18 on both oz's in that pic and onthegrind had blqs first page at the top:thumbup:


----------



## GLI_ZX6R (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## Trakmasta (Feb 16, 2003)

Damn. Good job on those rear fenders. Super nice... :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

GLI_ZX6R said:


>


 I hate you Vern. I want those wheels soooo bad. 

First time I washed my car in like 2 months.


----------



## GLI_ZX6R (Aug 15, 2010)

Evilevo said:


> I hate you Vern. I want those wheels soooo bad.
> 
> First time I washed my car in like 2 months.


 
Haha, you have 2 sets of wheels though. I'm sure you prob don't want to part with the Volks, but you could def sell those VMR's to pad the price of a new set. 

You could get a set fairly cheap.


----------



## AUSTINWEST (Apr 15, 2010)

this is my old set up


----------



## gorilla unit (Dec 5, 2008)

some real nice weapons there!!!! 










heres one of the Players RS4 enjoy


----------



## Sole_ (Oct 31, 2009)




----------



## mk4vr6bg (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## doubleu8 (May 5, 2007)

^offsets and tire sizes?^


----------



## mk4vr6bg (Jul 24, 2009)

doubleu8 said:


> ^offsets and tire sizes?^


19x8.5 e45 w 12mm spacers in the R and 10mm in the F, plus 034 stud convrt kit, and tires are 225/35/19 dunlop direzzas!


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

mk4vr6bg said:


> 19x8.5 e45 w 12mm spacers in the R and 10mm in the F, plus 034 stud convrt kit, and tires are 225/35/19 dunlop direzzas!


car looks great, something about those rotiform wheels that only look good in 19's. Wish i could pull off the ride height and tire sizes, but the roads near me have other ideas.


----------



## mk4vr6bg (Jul 24, 2009)

^thank you, I got rid of the poke and stretch the ride was horrible and it just didn't feel safe, and the road is a probl for many of us but w 19s it sits flush and I get decent ground clearance even know the awe trans bar kills it all lol


----------



## Kmel65stang (Oct 24, 2011)

*1st time postin here! *

My 1st......









My 2nd....










My3rd....


----------



## bluB5s4 (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## mk4vr6bg (Jul 24, 2009)

bluB5s4 said:


>


Love the colors on our cars! Lol


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

I want that silver avant is a bad way, perfect.


----------



## bluB5s4 (Sep 28, 2011)

my friend colins car



my uncles car



lots of b5s that's why I might get rid of mine..maybe :banghead:


----------



## Shanetheman (Feb 14, 2012)

*my s4 stance*


----------



## corradovrsick (May 19, 2006)

r those daytonas??? Dope


----------



## Shanetheman (Feb 14, 2012)

corradovrsick said:


> r those daytonas??? Dope


lol thanks these are axsis pentas, but i painted the polished lips black..


----------



## vwsparky (Jun 5, 2005)




----------



## Eff Bags (Nov 8, 2006)

^ is that a :dickhard: on your door handle :laugh:


----------



## vwsparky (Jun 5, 2005)

yes haha


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

vwsparky said:


> yes haha


goddamn sparky. im glad it's running again :beer:


----------



## papag1234 (Feb 8, 2010)




----------



## -GLXTACY- (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## Trakmasta (Feb 16, 2003)

Super hot. I want lip like that on my S4! NOICE. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

My old s4 before I sold it:



Used to look like this:


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

So Clean :thumbup:


----------



## papag1234 (Feb 8, 2010)

This was my pearl before I sold it...


----------



## _drew.potts (Nov 8, 2006)

So many nice pics in here, gotta get myself an s4 now :beer:


----------



## vwsparky (Jun 5, 2005)




----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)




----------



## VeeDuber416 (Feb 21, 2010)

Jesster said:


> Bored at work so I'm going to whore my old car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not sure why everyone is hating on this car? i thought this was a stance thread.....I've personally seen this car a few times at shows and no picture will ever do it justice. its absolutely flawless, id take it anyday over my car.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

I just disliked how it had stupid small tires and still wasn't even that low on bags. crazy car though


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

VeeDuber416 said:


> not sure why everyone is hating on this car?


I dont know what youre talking about bro. It's super phat stanced out ride, it just needs a fmic and smaller tires.... 


In all honesty it's a ridiculously nice _show car_. But the wheel/tire set up is too much imho. It's like a girl with boobs disproportionately too big for her body. I know ill get flamed for that opinion but ill be more than happy to create poll thread in the TCL asking opinions about the tire setup... You know, just to get the opinion of the unbiased masses...:wave:


----------



## bluB5s4 (Sep 28, 2011)

aledelic42 said:


> I just disliked how it had stupid small tires and still wasn't even that low on bags. crazy car though


if your are into what we call the stance movement their is no reason you should be hating on this car...this was one of the first bagged and stanced s4 I can think of wich gets my props and it's still one of the most complete b5s out there. is it my exact taste mabye not but i still :heart: this car plus looks pretty slammed too me :screwy: sory for my ranting let's get this tread back on track with some sick b5 s4's :thumbup:


----------



## bluB5s4 (Sep 28, 2011)

hopefully she will be running this summer with her new wheels


----------



## mk4vr6bg (Jul 24, 2009)

bluB5s4 said:


> hopefully she will be running this summer with her new wheels


More!opcorn:


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

audixride said:


>


If this is static ::rops::::
Exact stance i had on my A6 When i had alphards as well....(I was the white wagon with the inserts color matched...oh how many hated me IDK Y!!) 

The thing i love about independent suspension is u can stance the crap out of these cars and never rub. Great looking cars keep this thread alive!!

Ehhh y not a couple old ones for a friday!!! BEFORE the motor swap!!


----------



## bluB5s4 (Sep 28, 2011)

mk4vr6bg said:


> More!opcorn:


these are pics from november when I test fitted just the back wheels the car looked :beer: but I need spacers for the front to clear my bbk...but I also need a clutch too :banghead:


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

Was part curiosity.....
























and amazingly enough...nothing was touching the ground lol


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

Badboyr66 said:


> Was part curiosity.....
> 
> and amazingly enough...nothing was touching the ground lol


That looks sick bro!


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

AggvGtivr6 said:


> That looks sick bro!


meh


----------



## R32PWR (Sep 18, 2006)




----------



## papag1234 (Feb 8, 2010)




----------



## Snow Trooper (Sep 10, 2005)

pic whoring, this is my winter height.


----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

^^^ woah! Monster truck!


----------



## Disco.Potato (Jan 24, 2011)

Gonna get dropped a little more in a few days.


----------



## ontheedge56 (Jun 14, 2008)

spacers comin this week... more low out back as well


----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

It was a little high in the front on this first pic. 




























At the insurance company getting ready to have the rear bumper and hatch fixed.


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

Looks real good! Wheel / tire specs?


----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

18x9.5 all around f et30 r et15 225/40


----------



## bluB5s4 (Sep 28, 2011)

dumpedb5 said:


> 18x9.5 all around f et30 r et15 225/40


looks sooo good :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## corradovrsick (May 19, 2006)

goin down in the front and rear


----------



## mk4vr6bg (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## protocol_droid (Jan 4, 2010)

dumpedb5 said:


> It was a little high in the front on this first pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More info on the nogaro avant wheels. grids 18X9.5 et30 or 38? stud conversion?


----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

protocol_droid said:


> More info on the nogaro avant wheels. grids 18X9.5 et30 or 38? stud conversion?


f 17x9 r 17x9.5 not 100% sure of the offset but I'm pretty sure its 30 all around. Also, he as a 5x114 stud/hub conversion.


----------



## memo! (Mar 27, 2011)

Snow Trooper said:


> pic whoring, this is my winter height.


 What size tires? 

I've always wanted to see this car in person. It's beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## -GLXTACY- (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## Snow Trooper (Sep 10, 2005)

memo! said:


> What size tires?
> 
> I've always wanted to see this car in person. It's beautiful. :thumbup:


 
Thanks! 

they are 255/40/17 RA1s 

I am switching back to KDW2s very soon and will likely run a 265 as their section width isnt as fat and I shouldn't rub. for summer you cannot put anything in between my tires and fenders.


----------



## On The Grind (Apr 22, 2009)

mk4vr6bg said:


>


 were you in stroudsburg pa not to long ago? saw a santorin on BLQs drive pass my work


----------



## corradovrsick (May 19, 2006)

Anyone with a 10.5" rear? What would the offset have to be to not look rediculous 
Would be running 225/45/17's on the 10.5, o yea with a 3" lip too :laugh:


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

For 10.5s in the back, you'll need an offset somewhere around et30. You'll have about 10mm of poke past the stock fenders and you'll be pushing it really close against the rear suspension, so it will require a decent amount of fender work. 

I'm a fan of stretch, but I think 225s on 10.5 is excessive.


----------



## PCSkiBum_21 (Sep 8, 2008)

^ any pics of people with 10.5's? i have 18x10.5 +30 nt03's on my evo. going to have to test fit now lol.


----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

Devin aka hoodrich is running 10.5's in the rear with pulled fenders. It would look like **** if you didn't pull them.


----------



## corradovrsick (May 19, 2006)

dumpedb5 said:


> Devin aka hoodrich is running 10.5's in the rear with pulled fenders. It would look like **** if you didn't pull them.


 What offset?


----------



## Dntrustne1 (Mar 15, 2012)

roof_rack said:


> My buddy Denis' B5 S4 I took a few shots of, cleanest B5 ever.
> 
> Made 420whp / 468wtq and ran an 11.7 on K04's!! VAST Stage 3 Custom Tune, K04 Car
> 
> Porsche Turbo Twists, 18x10 / 18x8, dont know offsets with adapters, beautiful car, the wheels go so good with the cayene calipers imo


 i still cant find the right specs on the wheel spacers for these :banghead:


----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

corradovrsick said:


> What offset?


Pretty sure it's around 30.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

dumpedb5 said:


> Devin aka hoodrich is running 10.5's in the rear with pulled fenders. It would look like **** if you didn't pull them.












here's the link to more

http://ivyleagueeast.com/2011/04/02/gangsta-gangsta/

and 

http://www.stanceworks.com/2010/09/the-classic-nogaro/


----------



## mk4vr6bg (Jul 24, 2009)

On The Grind said:


> were you in stroudsburg pa not to long ago? saw a santorin on BLQs drive pass my work


It was probl my buddy w the tial 650 car same color as mine same wheels but polished!


----------



## AUSTINWEST (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## Snow Trooper (Sep 10, 2005)

Or am I confused on how stretch and poke work?


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

bluB5s4 said:


> looks sooo good :thumbup::thumbup:


The difference between vortex and audizine... stance appreciation


----------



## corradovrsick (May 19, 2006)

mk2 16v turbo said:


> The difference between vortex and audizine... stance appreciation


100%


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

mk2 16v turbo said:


> The difference between vortex and _intelligent car enthusiasts_... stance appreciation


x2 :beer:


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

*FV-QR*

nice edit


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

mk2 16v turbo said:


> nice edit


No worries BRO; the truth shall set you free :beer:


----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

mk2 16v turbo said:


> the difference between vortex and audizine... Stance appreciation


huge difference!!


----------



## version1.655 (Mar 16, 2010)

mk2 16v turbo said:


> nice edit


not really :facepalm: let me fix that for him



mk2 16v turbo said:


> The difference between *audizine* and intelligent car enthusiast*(Vortex)*... stance appreciation


----------



## mk4vr6bg (Jul 24, 2009)

version1.655 said:


> not really :facepalm: let me fix that for him


Lol! :wave: vortex, :bs: audizine. opcorn::thumbup:


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I never said vortex had intelligent car enthusiasts


----------



## roof_rack (Jan 19, 2011)

Dont know who's this is, *NOT MINE* but god. damn. :thumbup:

edit - 

awkward, just saw your post on the page before this haha, saw it audizine had to share.


----------



## AUSTINWEST (Apr 15, 2010)

crappy cell phone picture in need of some quality shots


----------



## vwsparky (Jun 5, 2005)

time for round 2


----------



## anthonyjohn (Feb 19, 2012)

VWdriver03 said:


>




What wheels are these??? where can i get them?


----------



## BluntForce (Jan 23, 2012)

*Vogtland Coilovers*


----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

roof_rack said:


> Dont know who's this is, *NOT MINE* but god. damn. :thumbup:
> 
> edit -
> 
> awkward, just saw your post on the page before this haha, saw it audizine had to share.


Thanks bud! 
Glad you like it.


----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

AUSTINWEST said:


> crappy cell phone picture in need of some quality shots


Oh wow! That's beautiful!!!


----------



## NOTORIOUS VR (Sep 25, 2002)

anthonyjohn said:


> What wheels are these??? where can i get them?


4x OEM front Lambo wheels


----------



## anthonyjohn (Feb 19, 2012)

NOTORIOUS VR said:


> 4x OEM front Lambo wheels



do i need to win the lottery to buy them?


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Find two lambos....


----------



## bluB5s4 (Sep 28, 2011)

mk2 16v turbo said:


> Find two lambos....


 :laugh:


----------



## LakeSilverA4 (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## mk4vr6bg (Jul 24, 2009)

^^:beer::thumbup:


----------



## Zane_S4 (Feb 14, 2012)

dumpedb5 said:


>


What offset you have? Those are 9.5s all around with 225s right?


----------



## Snow Trooper (Sep 10, 2005)

lake silver... daaayyuummm!



i like it

love the wheels


----------



## LakeSilverA4 (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks guys


----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

Zane_S4 said:


> What offset you have? Those are 9.5s all around with 225s right?


Yep, 18x9.5 et30f et15r 225/40.


----------



## AUSTINWEST (Apr 15, 2010)

some more crappy cell pics for now:banghead:


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Those wheels are sick man!


----------



## Matty Fresh (Mar 31, 2012)

:heart: CCWS


----------



## famguy (Mar 17, 2012)

dumpedb5 said:


> Yep, 18x9.5 et30f et15r 225/40.


 I must say that yours is def one of the best looking b5's out there. Yours, austinwests and that black sedan with golden wheels.
It makes me happy inside.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

AUSTINWEST said:


> some more crappy cell pics for now:banghead:


Looks awesome. Can't wait to see some proper photos. :thumbup:


----------



## bluB5s4 (Sep 28, 2011)

first drive since the november god does this car feel good


----------



## protect ya neck (May 1, 2010)

bluB5s4 said:


> first drive since the november god does this car feel good


pass. front tire flat?


----------



## Shlaaa (Sep 23, 2008)

couple of stage 3s


----------



## bluB5s4 (Sep 28, 2011)

protect ya neck said:


> pass. front tire flat?


I know the cars has been setting for months I put air in the tire right after that pic, was wondering why it was pulling so much to the right...:laugh:


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

bluB5s4 said:


> first drive since the november god does this car feel good





Shlaaa said:


> couple of stage 3s


Those actually look good :thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## NOTORIOUS VR (Sep 25, 2002)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Shlaaa (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## mk4vr6bg (Jul 24, 2009)

ah so clean cnt wait to have my oem rs4 bumper painted bc its cactus green on a blue s4! lol fail!


----------



## bluB5s4 (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

famguy said:


> I must say that yours is def one of the best looking b5's out there. Yours, austinwests and that black sedan with golden wheels.
> It makes me happy inside.


 Thanks pal! :thumbup:


----------



## shizzy46 (Apr 25, 2005)

my last pics of my s4 before I sold it... miss it a little bit. Replaced it with RS6 tuned "crazy"


----------



## AUSTINWEST (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## Zane_S4 (Feb 14, 2012)

^^^Specs???? So clean.


----------



## zroman610 (May 1, 2011)

*Austinwest*

^^Everything about his car is on point :beer: 
Clean is an understatement :laugh: 
Check out their page on facebook Fitment's Finest


----------



## AUSTINWEST (Apr 15, 2010)

zroman610 said:


> ^^Everything about his car is on point :beer:
> Clean is an understatement :laugh:
> Check out their page on facebook Fitment's Finest


 Thanks alot!!! 
will you be attending dust offthis sunday?


----------



## Eff Bags (Nov 8, 2006)

AUSTINWEST said:


> Thanks alot!!!
> will you be attending dust offthis sunday?


 car looks gnarly dude :thumbup:


----------



## TehPilot (Dec 31, 2010)

Gnarly brah!!!!


----------



## gorilla unit (Dec 5, 2008)

*what ya think*

some real nice audis in this thread a real inspiration...
http://


----------



## davisgti (Oct 24, 2011)

lowerd not slammed sorry what u think. buying coilovers soon just got my spacers to


----------



## zroman610 (May 1, 2011)

AUSTINWEST said:


> Thanks alot!!!
> will you be attending dust offthis sunday?


Unfortunately no cause I'm at school and have to work


----------



## Qua2ro (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## Sole_ (Oct 31, 2009)

Is your FMIC upside down?


----------



## Qua2ro (Jan 13, 2010)

no, what makes you think it is upside down


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

FMIC looks great, it's actually symmetrical.


----------



## famguy (Mar 17, 2012)

What headlights are those? Looks nice.


----------



## shizzy46 (Apr 25, 2005)

famguy said:


> What headlights are those? Looks nice.


Depo smoke


----------



## AUSTINWEST (Apr 15, 2010)

i did not take these pictures found them from Dust off#1
it sucked i couldnt clean my wheels because they had small rocks on them from the road so i had to go all day knowing my wheels looked like ****:banghead:


----------



## GroceryGetter82 (Apr 6, 2012)

TheyCallMeARI said:


>


I love that ass:heart:


----------



## euro-glx95 (Oct 23, 2009)

all of these I'm loving i just picked one up I'm new in the s4 game lets see how good it goes.  :wave:


----------



## Qua2ro (Jan 13, 2010)

the piping and core is all symetrical because i hand built the entire the thing.


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

Keep em coming, Im a stalker for life :laugh:


----------



## alpine45 (Dec 19, 2006)

19x9 continental gtc wheels. hadent put the centers in because i was being lazy and it was late after getting the coils on. :sly:


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

Qua2ro said:


> the piping and core is all symetrical because i hand built the entire the thing.


 Where did you get your core? It looks like a bar & plate


----------



## papag1234 (Feb 8, 2010)




----------



## Minty_Fresh (May 27, 2009)

what size adaptors would you guys suggest for 9.5 saw blades all the way around. sorry for the dumb question. long time MK1 owner never really messed with adaptors before.


----------



## AUSTINWEST (Apr 15, 2010)

Minty_Fresh said:


> what size adaptors would you guys suggest for 9.5 saw blades all the way around. sorry for the dumb question. long time MK1 owner never really messed with adaptors before.


 on my old 35th anni i was running 41mm and 49mm rear fenders have a slight pull so maybe do 41 all around.


----------



## papag1234 (Feb 8, 2010)

NOTORIOUS VR said:


>


 Sorry to hear about your car. Good luck man. Stay up!


----------



## Minty_Fresh (May 27, 2009)

AUSTINWEST said:


> on my old 35th anni i was running 41mm and 49mm rear fenders have a slight pull so maybe do 41 all around.


 thanks so much. I'm not scared of a little pull. what size tires. i was going to go weigh 215/40 
Sumitomo HTRZ's was the starting ET on those 35th anni's +56 also?


----------



## AUSTINWEST (Apr 15, 2010)

Minty_Fresh said:


> thanks so much. I'm not scared of a little pull. what size tires. i was going to go weigh 215/40
> Sumitomo HTRZ's was the starting ET on those 35th anni's +56 also?


 yes and thats the same tire i ran on my vetts. but on my ccws im running the htrz IIs


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

My latest


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

^ Love your sig, fyi, Cleveland also sucks but atleast we have a lake. :beer:


----------



## Qua2ro (Jan 13, 2010)

treadstone engineering, it is a bar and plate core, built the end tanks myself


----------



## So So (Apr 29, 2012)

ccws :heart:


----------



## Brainmurderz (Apr 23, 2012)

*!*



SeeYaNextTuesday said:


> bored at the beach


 Damm nice rolling picture!:thumbup:


----------



## version1.655 (Mar 16, 2010)

Flame suit on:laugh: Not a fan of CCW whatsoever. They look more fit for a BM. But anyway... 
THIS...pure sex


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

^ that car is now on CCW's


----------



## version1.655 (Mar 16, 2010)

yes, i know. its an unfortunate situation. :facepalm:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

version1.655 said:


> yes, i know. its an unfortunate situation. :facepalm:


 :laugh: 

i'll contribute this summer when i get wheels on. They have 3.25" and 3.75" lips, respectively.


----------



## AUSTINWEST (Apr 15, 2010)

version1.655 said:


> yes, i know. its an unfortunate situation. :facepalm:


 yea ccws suck


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

AUSTINWEST said:


> yea ccws suck


 its worse your car is parked next to that tent. :banghead:


----------



## AUSTINWEST (Apr 15, 2010)

99.5blacka4 said:


> its worse your car is parked next to that tent. :banghead:


 Haha I had nothing to do with them just my luck I was parked next to there tent


----------



## Oompous (May 19, 2010)




----------



## version1.655 (Mar 16, 2010)

AUSTINWEST said:


> yea ccws suck


 never said they suck:what: i am just not a fan of them at all. they dont look bad on your car, i like the old amg and the vette wheels that you had on your car better, regardless of price:sly:


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

I have vette wheels on everything. especially vettes.


----------



## steu2011 (Jan 13, 2011)

mk2 16v turbo said:


> I *HATE* vette wheels on everything. especially vettes.


 FTFY


----------



## AUSTINWEST (Apr 15, 2010)

version1.655 said:


> never said they suck:what: i am just not a fan of them at all. they dont look bad on your car, i like the old amg and the vette wheels that you had on your car better, regardless of price:sly:


 haha i was just joking around any type of feed back is good no offense taken :heart:


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

steu2011 said:


> FTFY


 see they make me so mad I can't even grammar.


----------



## mk4vr6bg (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## mk4vr6bg (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## bluB5s4 (Sep 28, 2011)

version1.655 said:


> never said they suck:what: i am just not a fan of them at all. they dont look bad on your car, i like the old amg and the vette wheels that you had on your car better, regardless of price:sly:


no ccw's do suck it's this years trend that's why every damm stanced s4 in the spotlight has them..lol I was looking to get some ccw's for my s4 last fall. don't get me wrong they are sick wheels but come on people a little originality? :laugh:


----------



## So So (Apr 29, 2012)

AUSTINWEST said:


> yea ccws suck


im feelin this pic the car looks much better with ccws


----------



## mk4vr6bg (Jul 24, 2009)

What is everyone using to upload pics since photobucket doesn't work...


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Flickr or Tapatalk is what I use


----------



## mk4vr6bg (Jul 24, 2009)

99.5blacka4 said:


> Flickr or Tapatalk is what I use


Thank you sir, idk what happened Photobucket worked awesome for the last 3yearS


----------



## mk4vr6bg (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## project92raddoslc (Oct 16, 2004)

my friend's s4 on 18x9/10 VS-XX


----------



## AWDIOS (Oct 25, 2004)

[/URL]


----------



## LakeSilverA4 (Sep 27, 2005)

BLK1.8Turbo what are the specs on your wheels?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

BLK1.8Turbo said:


> [/URL]


I think your car is SICK.. hands down the colors work.. i just wish the fitment was a bit better.. those wheels just seem to be begging to be pushed out.


----------



## AWDIOS (Oct 25, 2004)

99.5blacka4 said:


> I think your car is SICK.. hands down the colors work.. i just wish the fitment was a bit better.. those wheels just seem to be begging to be pushed out.





Thanks! the color scheme goes great, and yes they are getting pushed out.. spacers are on there way. :thumbup:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

is that actually bagged? / why no lower?


----------



## AWDIOS (Oct 25, 2004)

aledelic42 said:


> is that actually bagged? / why no lower?



yes it is, and it very low in person.. the rear rims tuck and also the front lips.. its way low enough... once i space the wheels it wont even be able to sit that low..:thumbup:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

I saw some air suspension facebook page post it which is why I was wondering. is that aired out? pictures make it look a little higher. either way that looks awesome, I love the colors and shininess. don't think I've seen your username around since you had the black a4. :thumbup:


----------



## AWDIOS (Oct 25, 2004)

aledelic42 said:


> I saw some air suspension facebook page post it which is why I was wondering. is that aired out? pictures make it look a little higher. either way that looks awesome, I love the colors and shininess. don't think I've seen your username around since you had the black a4. :thumbup:


which facebook page? and it might not be aired out in this pic.. i was waxing the car and just a big cleaning session.. i forget.. yeah i havnt posted much on vortex since my black a4.. im back in the flow of things now though !


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

open road tuning. the back looks more like a bagged car in that picture :thumbup: get the front lower


----------



## vwsparky (Jun 5, 2005)




----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

vwsparky said:


>


mother of god...

put those skirts back on


----------



## jacobaudi81 (Nov 14, 2007)

On H&R


----------



## jacobaudi81 (Nov 14, 2007)

jacobaudi81 said:


> On H&R


On H&R


----------



## Minty_Fresh (May 27, 2009)

stock wheel stance


on ST 










blades coming soon.


----------



## norcal_avant (Aug 4, 2009)

Just looking for some insight, 18x9.75 et20 with a 225/40. What do you think? Or a 215/40? Not afraid of fender work.


----------



## mk4vr6bg (Jul 24, 2009)

norcal_avant said:


> Just looking for some insight, 18x9.75 et20 with a 225/40. What do you think? Or a 215/40? Not afraid of fender work.


I ran 18x9.5 e18! 215/40/18 all I had to do was roll the inner part on the front fenders ground to fender 23 1/2


----------



## norcal_avant (Aug 4, 2009)

mk4vr6bg said:


> I ran 18x9.5 e18! 215/40/18 all I had to do was roll the inner part on the front fenders ground to fender 23 1/2


Nice! I figured it wasnt going to be that big of a deal, did you rub at all?


----------



## mk4vr6bg (Jul 24, 2009)

norcal_avant said:


> Nice! I figured it wasnt going to be that big of a deal, did you rub at all?


Not at all it all depends how stiff of set up you are running


----------



## BlkdoutS4 (Feb 14, 2009)

norcal_avant said:


> Just looking for some insight, 18x9.75 et20 with a 225/40. What do you think? Or a 215/40? Not afraid of fender work.


I think 215 is way to narrow for 9.75" wide wheels...


----------



## davisgti (Oct 24, 2011)

putting spacers on this weekend going a little lower to but what you guys think ?


----------



## AWDIOS (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## davisgti (Oct 24, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup: just amazing


BLK1.8Turbo said:


>


----------



## doubleu8 (May 5, 2007)

^Why such a high offset?


----------



## AWDIOS (Oct 25, 2004)

doubleu8 said:


> ^Why such a high offset?



spacers are on the way ! :beer:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

****ty stock wheel stance.. haha










new wheels will be on their way shortly.


----------



## lazermkiv (Feb 28, 2010)

really love this rolling shot...curious to the photo details


----------



## mk4vr6bg (Jul 24, 2009)

lazermkiv said:


> really love the rolling by the beach shot...curious to the photo details


Look more like the smelly bay in jersey lol sick pic tho


----------



## lazermkiv (Feb 28, 2010)

also bg :thumbup:


----------



## mk4vr6bg (Jul 24, 2009)

lazermkiv said:


> also bg :thumbup:


Keeping it real!:beer:


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)




----------



## s.l.c. (Aug 4, 2008)

BoostKing said:


>


This Stance's on point. Does anyone know what suspension his running and are those 18's??


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Isn't that Agron's? If so, they're the wheeldude lm reps, 18's.....and I think he's on ST's


----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

DEV!N said:


>


Nice wheels!


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

Quick question guys, best tire size for stock s4 wheels when planning on also running coils?

Thanks

Also, best coils for the price opinions.


----------



## mk4vr6bg (Jul 24, 2009)

golfzex said:


> Quick question guys, best tire size for stock s4 wheels when planning on also running coils?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Also, best coils for the price opinions.


Just stick w factory size 225/45/17 and best coilovers for the price st's 790shipped from ecs I believe, also for better look run 10-12mm spacers eBay has decent deals for wheel/hubcentric w bolts, or just swing over to 034 and get a stud convrt set up for 95shipped


----------



## lowdaily (Sep 5, 2010)

My Audi S4


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

mk4vr6bg said:


> Just stick w factory size 225/45/17 and best coilovers for the price st's 790shipped from ecs I believe, also for better look run 10-12mm spacers eBay has decent deals for wheel/hubcentric w bolts, or just swing over to 034 and get a stud convrt set up for 95shipped


Thanks man :thumbup:


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

lowdaily said:


> My Audi S4


Love It :thumbup:


----------



## lowlife13 (Jul 22, 2011)

99.5blacka4 said:


> ****ty stock wheel stance.. haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what size spacers are you running? I about an inch lower than that, so my wheels are sunk right now.I was thinking 15mm front and 20mm rear should get me flush, I just want something to reference from. I'm running a 205/40/17 and sitting about 22.75" front and rear.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

15 front, 25 rear


----------



## lowlife13 (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks dude. Love the noggy.


----------



## mk4vr6bg (Jul 24, 2009)

golfzex said:


> Thanks man :thumbup:


Anytime bro opcorn: I hope to see most of you guys at water fest Or h2oi this year! About time there is more then 12 b5 s4s at the shows lol


----------



## mk4vr6bg (Jul 24, 2009)

lowdaily said:


> My Audi S4


Specs on them rs's please and redrilled or w adapters?


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

mk4vr6bg said:


> Anytime bro opcorn: I hope to see most of you guys at water fest Or h2oi this year! About time there is more then 12 b5 s4s at the shows lol


No NJ for me, but I should be @ H2O


----------



## lowdaily (Sep 5, 2010)

mk4vr6bg said:


> Specs on them rs's please and redrilled or w adapters?


17" BBS RS236 so factory 5x112 9.5" rears, 8.5" fronts with 15mm spacers :thumbup:


----------



## mk4vr6bg (Jul 24, 2009)

lowdaily said:


> 17" BBS RS236 so factory 5x112 9.5" rears, 8.5" fronts with 15mm spacers :thumbup:


 Very nice I was thinking about starting a set of a vette 17x9.5s all 4 rs's but its hard to find a set


----------



## lowdaily (Sep 5, 2010)

mk4vr6bg said:


> Very nice I was thinking about starting a set of a vette 17x9.5s all 4 rs's but its hard to find a set


Im selling my set will post to USA :beer:


----------



## mk4vr6bg (Jul 24, 2009)

lowdaily said:


> Im selling my set will post to USA :beer:


Pm me w info!


----------



## SaiB (Apr 20, 2011)

I want to get some track/daily wheels, they are 9" wide and it comes down to these:

1) 17x9 +22, don't know if this one will works (my desire setup)
2) 17x9 +35
3) 17x8.5 +30 (least of my favorite)

Wheels be strictly summers, won't be slam to the ground and will run them gtf a tad under 25".

Oh thinking of 235/40/17 tires, what do you guys think? Do i need any fender works for running a tad under 25" with 17x9 et22 and 235 tires??


----------



## AUSTINWEST (Apr 15, 2010)

finally got around to lowering this hog


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

Love that :thumbup:


----------



## s.l.c. (Aug 4, 2008)

AUSTINWEST said:


> finally got around to lowering this hog


whats the size on them rollers?


----------



## AUSTINWEST (Apr 15, 2010)

s.l.c. said:


> whats the size on them rollers?


17x9.5


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

AUSTINWEST said:


> 17x9.5


so good.. your S4 is the only one that makes me want to run 17's.


----------



## mkdueskey91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Love the cruisin pic


----------



## Kowi87 (Jul 8, 2011)

whells from Bugatti EB110 model


----------



## lowlife13 (Jul 22, 2011)

Perfect.^^^^^ more pics


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

AUSTINWEST said:


> finally got around to lowering this hog


what size tires are you running on the 17x9.5's?


----------



## AUSTINWEST (Apr 15, 2010)

audixride said:


> what size tires are you running on the 17x9.5's?


215/40r17


----------



## mkemk3 (Aug 15, 2008)

nice! dig the box


----------



## Audiquattro337 (Aug 16, 2011)

What do you guys think of my stance?!


----------



## davisgti (Oct 24, 2011)

Audiquattro337 said:


> What do you guys think of my stance?!


 im sorry are u joking? things lifted :facepalm:


----------



## Audiquattro337 (Aug 16, 2011)

hahahha yeah it was a joke xD that thing does look lifted hahahah fit a basket ball in the wheel gap.


----------



## fortney77 (Mar 21, 2004)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bluB5s4 (Sep 28, 2011)

cell pics :wave:


----------



## Panzerrabbit (Nov 12, 2011)

That blue looks real clean


----------



## fortney77 (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sb.triathlete (Jun 1, 2012)

*Laser Red B5 S4*

What's up fellas? I'm new here, and I figured the best place to introduce myself is on a more active thread. Without further Adieu, here's my baby... with a slight hint of stance(I apologize if these are ginormous pics): 

*Stock Wheels:* 










*These are my winters, my summers are coming in soon (VMR VB3 18x8.5 Square)*


----------



## Dntrustne1 (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## Dutchsider (Apr 27, 2006)




----------



## bluB5s4 (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## mk4vr6bg (Jul 24, 2009)

bluB5s4 said:


>


 Love it! I have the same s4 same color same rs front end different wheels also in jersey! Do a photoshoot lol


----------



## AWDIOS (Oct 25, 2004)

buddy of mines car,


----------



## AWDIOS (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## bluB5s4 (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## project92raddoslc (Oct 16, 2004)

AWDIOS--much better :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## AWDIOS (Oct 25, 2004)

project92raddoslc said:


> AWDIOS--much better :thumbup::thumbup:




Thank you sir , :beer:


----------



## BoostKing (Oct 17, 2009)

mk2 16v turbo said:


> Isn't that Agron's? If so, they're the wheeldude lm reps, 18's.....and I think he's on ST's


Yep that's mine, wasn't wheel dude, was bb5 pre lawsuit and yep ST's thanks guys


----------



## kidsmurf (Jun 6, 2012)

*Couple of Iphone pictures*


----------



## Panzerrabbit (Nov 12, 2011)

AWDIOS said:


>


Favorite s4... Camron is the man


----------



## bluB5s4 (Sep 28, 2011)

clean pics :thumbup:


----------



## AUSTINWEST (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## Minty_Fresh (May 27, 2009)




----------



## s408 (May 9, 2010)

AUSTINWEST said:


>


 looks so sick! :thumbup: 
what offset are you running front and rear and stock brakes?


----------



## euro-glx95 (Oct 23, 2009)

picked up an s4 i need a nice set of wheels not sure whats the best offset on b5s and also we can't go staggered do to quattro or there is a way to make it work with out messing up the trans? some advice thanx


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

euro-glx95 said:


> picked up an s4 i need a nice set of wheels not sure whats the best offset on b5s and also we can't go staggered do to quattro or there is a way to make it work with out messing up the trans? some advice thanx


 use different tire sizes so the rotational difference is correct, that's what i've done on all my sets.


----------



## audirippage (Aug 22, 2011)

s.l.c. said:


> This Stance's on point. Does anyone know what suspension his running and are those 18's??


 Ocean city md for the ****ing win


----------



## Pasquallies (Dec 17, 2010)

Panzerrabbit said:


> Favorite s4... Camron is the man


 Cameron does a lot of work on this car, but its not his But, I do agree, Cam is the man:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## RaZoRaMoNe (May 10, 2010)

just picked up from newfoundland in may


----------



## euro-glx95 (Oct 23, 2009)

i need coils not sure what is a good brand. it would be great if i can get some opinions on coils :beer::beer:


----------



## rennis (Dec 30, 2003)

euro-glx95 said:


> i need coils not sure what is a good brand. it would be great if i can get some opinions on coils :beer::beer:


 Search.


----------



## rennis (Dec 30, 2003)

bluB5s4 said:


>


 Are those 18" OZ Pegasus'? 

love it


----------



## tanklee (Dec 4, 2004)

18" B6S4 Avus 
225/45/18 Blizzaks 
Stasis Coilovers 
5mm Spacers (F+R)


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

Minty_Fresh said:


>


 All that is right with modifying cars. Stance is so cool.


----------



## bluB5s4 (Sep 28, 2011)

rennis said:


> Are those 18" OZ Pegasus'?
> 
> love it


 yes they are 18" pegasus thank you sr. :wave: 

content:


----------



## Minty_Fresh (May 27, 2009)

AggvGtivr6 said:


> All that is right with modifying cars. Stance is so cool.


 im kinda lost at what you mean ?


----------



## CUAudi24 (Aug 31, 2009)

Minty_Fresh said:


> im kinda lost at what you mean ?


 I think what he means is that everything going on with that car is whats great about stance no wheel gap, stretched tires nice lips and aligned perfectly with the fenders


----------



## papolabv (Aug 14, 2010)

*s4*

My new s4, year 2000


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

bluB5s4 said:


> yes they are 18" pegasus thank you sr. :wave:


 what are your offets? barrel widths, lip widths and final widths?


----------



## Minty_Fresh (May 27, 2009)

CUAudi24 said:


> I think what he means is that everything going on with that car is whats great about stance no wheel gap, stretched tires nice lips and aligned perfectly with the fenders


 oh thank you. :thumb up: 



















2 more pics. just cause i like to whore.


----------



## CUAudi24 (Aug 31, 2009)

Minty_Fresh said:


> oh thank you. :thumb up:


 you going to H2Oi? I should have my black s4 dropped and stanced by then if everything works out with my wheel fitment


----------



## Minty_Fresh (May 27, 2009)

CUAudi24 said:


> you going to H2Oi? I should have my black s4 dropped and stanced by then if everything works out with my wheel fitment


i might be driving my rabbit around most of the weekend but ill find a way to bring down both cars. just need a friend to trust.


----------



## CUAudi24 (Aug 31, 2009)

Minty_Fresh said:


> i might be driving my rabbit around most of the weekend but ill find a way to bring down both cars. just need a friend to trust.


haha alright well i will see you around one way or another then, better be a good friend haha :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## AWDIOS (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

^ many captions for that pic


----------



## AWDIOS (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

Anyone have pics of wheels with specs:

18x8.5 5x112 +42 or +45

on a B5 S4?


TIA :thumbup:


----------



## bluB5s4 (Sep 28, 2011)

99.5blacka4 said:


> what are your offets? barrel widths, lip widths and final widths?


my offsets are et42 front and back but I have to run 20mm spacers in the front to clear the brakes and it's a close fit even with that. the front lips are 1.5 with a total width of 9inch and the back has 3.5inch lips with a total width of 10inchs


----------



## bluB5s4 (Sep 28, 2011)

AWDIOS said:


>


 I am loving the car and this pic :thumbup:


----------



## tomshouse516 (Oct 16, 2009)

Posting for a friend

19"x8.5" et35 215/35-19 Dunlop DZ-101
FK Konigsport coilovers


Untitled by tomshouse516, on Flickr


Untitled by tomshouse516, on Flickr


Untitled by tomshouse516, on Flickr


Untitled by tomshouse516, on Flickr


Untitled by tomshouse516, on Flickr

Oh yea and some fun stuff


Untitled by tomshouse516, on Flickr


Untitled by tomshouse516, on Flickr


----------



## Kosi123 (Jul 1, 2012)

pretty stock and that's cool... any more pic?


tanklee said:


> 18" B6S4 Avus
> 225/45/18 Blizzaks
> Stasis Coilovers
> 5mm Spacers (F+R)


----------



## xbass_playerx (Mar 5, 2012)

New to the forum, just picked up my audi in january.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Another addition to the family, I'll post some side shots when my Twists get slapped on.


----------



## 1210s4 (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## Jurjen (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## Eff Bags (Nov 8, 2006)

^ more shots. specs?


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Jurjen said:


>


mmmm... so damn mint !!


----------



## LakeSilverA4 (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Eh, Throw back. 




^
Parted her out down to the frame in 09. Been itching to get back into another S.




So I went and picked this up 

Stock height, original owner had ABT coils on but the rings seized up and had them removed.

Picked up another set of Newer style 996 twists off Craigslist that need refinishing, guess I cant get enough of them, lol.


Monster truck status. :laugh:


----------



## euro-glx95 (Oct 23, 2009)

LakeSilverA4 said:


>


moar plz! :thumbup::thumbup: also what are the setup specs


----------



## eurofraidd (May 10, 2010)

couple pictures of my car.
















































EDIT: wheels are 8.5s with and offset of like 45. what size spacers to get them to stick out a bit. also they are 225/40s. theres also a 15mm in the rear in these not looking to pull the fenders but will roll the fronts.


----------



## SaiB (Apr 20, 2011)

what's your gtf? 

If you don't want to pull front, i say 15mm is the max you can go in the front. So final offset et30~


----------



## SlimQuattro (May 15, 2008)




----------



## The_Blackened (Sep 23, 2008)

My buddies Hibiscus, I know he's not stanced yet, but he's working on it.


----------



## eurofraidd (May 10, 2010)

Saib - gtf is 24 inches all around. i dont want to pull the fenders but will roll them...any idea on the rear? trying to get it a bit farther out. i thought maybe 25mm... i would obv take the 15mm off.


----------



## papag1234 (Feb 8, 2010)




----------



## 1210s4 (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## wbrunner23 (Jul 10, 2011)

S4 avant. 18" Avus, 10mm spacers, ST coil overs, GTF ~24.5"


----------



## GLI Trevor (Feb 15, 2010)

https://vimeo.com/45805600


----------



## snwboard333 (Jun 28, 2012)

Just picked her up last week


----------



## Norma_Jean (Jun 11, 2005)




----------



## Trakmasta (Feb 16, 2003)

Norma_Jean said:


> http://24.media.tumblr.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Love the bent spokes from the rolling shot. :thumbup: Super cool. Looks good! :)


----------



## tomshouse516 (Oct 16, 2009)

3SDM NYC "Rain Out" by RsquaredDesigns, on Flickr


----------



## tomshouse516 (Oct 16, 2009)

photo.JPG by tomshouse516, on Flickr


photo.JPG by tomshouse516, on Flickr


----------



## AUSTINWEST (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

tomshouse516 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## tomshouse516 (Oct 16, 2009)

aledelic42 said:


> tomshouse516 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


it is my buddy Elliots car.


----------



## raphb0y (May 14, 2009)

n2orocco said:


>


Stanced.....lmao


----------



## n2orocco (Feb 26, 2003)

raphb0y said:


> Stanced.....lmao


Pic of your stanced b5 s4?


----------



## project92raddoslc (Oct 16, 2004)

tomshouse516 said:


> photo.JPG by tomshouse516, on Flickr


specs on front and rear?


----------



## bimmerchop (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## Rohgue (Jul 9, 2012)

^^^ Diggin the rear bumper. Anyone know the setup?


----------



## Eff Bags (Nov 8, 2006)

Rohgue said:


> ^^^ Diggin the rear bumper. Anyone know the setup?


setup of wheels? BBS LM reverse mounted, 18x8/9.5

Bumper is a euro bumper from TMTuning.


----------



## demonmk2 (Mar 19, 2006)

yes, the rear bumper is a very nice touch especially with the white.:beer::thumbup:


----------



## tomshouse516 (Oct 16, 2009)

project92raddoslc said:


> specs on front and rear?


18"x8.5" et 22 215/35 Falken 452
18"x9.5" et 24 215/35 Falken 452


----------



## eurofraidd (May 10, 2010)

^euro bumper is where its at. also casa has my


----------



## bimmerchop (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks guys. Yup, euro rear and reverse mounted 18x8's in the front and 18x9.5's in the rear. My car is pearl white though. :thumbup:


----------



## gold1member (Jun 30, 2012)

Is there an pictures of trunk setups on these B5's. I'm building mine and trying to see what people have done.


----------



## eurofraidd (May 10, 2010)

bimmerchop...that larger picture makes it look casa, but upon second look the smaller 2 look pearl either way, still sick.

EDIT: also ^ that hibiscus makes me miss my a4. i'm on a search for a hibiscus s4.


----------



## bimmerchop (Dec 30, 2004)

Both shots are just cell shots with crappy IG filters on them, so yea haha. Anyway, here are a few more pics of my previous setups...

*OZ Superleggera 18x8*



















*BBS CH 18x8.5*



















*VMR V710 18x9.5*










*Fikse FM5 18x8.5*



















*B6 Avus 18x8 (winter wheels)*


----------



## eurofraidd (May 10, 2010)

loving the second ch shot.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

AUSTINWEST said:


> finally got around to lowering this hog


What are your offsets? Spacers? Unreal..


----------



## 1210s4 (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## AWDIOS (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## Pasquallies (Dec 17, 2010)

my man nick is killing it^^


----------



## AUSTINWEST (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## SaiB (Apr 20, 2011)

So what are the specs? offset, width and spacers?


----------



## SaiB (Apr 20, 2011)

Can we have bigger pics, so that i can right click save as? 



1210s4 said:


>


----------



## stunner247 (Mar 20, 2007)

Not an S4 but...


----------



## summits4 (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## summits4 (Aug 1, 2012)

And a couple of my friends.


----------



## KBS42001 (Jul 17, 2008)

1210s4 said:


>


 1210s4, that is an awesome spot for ic:...where is it? 

and im liking the tails...they really work with your silver car:thumbup:


----------



## deljon (Feb 11, 2007)

AWDIOS said:


>


 whoooaaa baby :laugh:


----------



## michal_s87 (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## bluB5s4 (Sep 28, 2011)

i love that euro 1998 or 99 s4 check all those rare parts i love the offset glovebox handle and the carbon trim on the interior very cool :thumbup:


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

3SDM Rain Check by RsquaredDesigns, on Flickr 

 
3SDM Rain Check by RsquaredDesigns, on Flickr


----------



## Trakmasta (Feb 16, 2003)

bluB5s4 said:


> i love that euro 1998 or 99 s4 check all those rare parts i love the offset glovebox handle and the carbon trim on the interior very cool :thumbup:


 

Agreed, SUPER amazing! I just got done putting Ocarbon blue/black carbon trim in my Nogaro B5, so it's cool to see a pre-facelift euro S4 with the trim like that and everything. No words, man!


----------



## s4pimpin (May 25, 2007)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> 3SDM Rain Check by RsquaredDesigns, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 3SDM Rain Check by RsquaredDesigns, on Flickr


 love those wheels 
:thumbup:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## Audiquattro337 (Aug 16, 2011)

Lazer Viking said:


>


 is that a vanilla roma air freshner? those things are straight bomb haha i usually hang up 3 or 4 at a time :laugh: BTW you inspired me to pick up an 01 hibiscus avant!! loving your car!!!!!!


----------



## Fernando Figueras (Aug 9, 2012)

*Great ,sick rides all !!!!!!*

I'm new here. Love the stances. I want to show mine


----------



## Fernando Figueras (Aug 9, 2012)

*I want a "DOPE" sticker*

Can any one help me !!!!!


----------



## Fernando Figueras (Aug 9, 2012)

*How do I post my pics*

I want to show off my girly,I don't know where to post my pics.


----------



## Fernando Figueras (Aug 9, 2012)

*Great stance !*



audixride said:


> What are your offsets? Spacers? Unreal..


 Love the pics


----------



## AWDIOS (Oct 25, 2004)

Fernando Figueras said:


> I want to show off my girly,I don't know where to post my pics.


 You have to post your pics first on a website like Flickr or photobucket. Then get the HTML code. Copy the code , and then insert the Image on here and paste the code In between the two. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eurofraidd (May 10, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


>


 i would kill for hibiscus, my a4 was the same color, now i have way cleaner silver but its just not the same. 


also vanilla roma air fresheners ftw


----------



## Fernando Figueras (Aug 9, 2012)

*My baby*

































































I don't know if I like the plasti dip on the front.








And my best pic yet


----------



## bluB5s4 (Sep 28, 2011)

that's not a b5 and its not stanced jussayin


----------



## Fernando Figueras (Aug 9, 2012)

*Sorry the tread said s4 stance !*

And I'm on coil overs . I'll drop it for you next time !


----------



## rajuncajun37 (Apr 25, 2008)

bluB5s4 said:


> that's not a b5 and its not stanced jussayin


lol'z :laugh:


----------



## famguy (Mar 17, 2012)

Snapshot from today. Gonna lower the front a tad more.


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

famguy said:


> Snapshot from today. Gonna lower the front a tad more.


Gorgeous! Specs?!


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## davisgti (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## famguy (Mar 17, 2012)

ban eighty said:


> Gorgeous! Specs?!


Thank you sir!
18x9.5 with 225/40 all around 
ET25front ET30rear (gonna change to ET25rear asap)


----------



## OrangeWagon (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## CUAudi24 (Aug 31, 2009)

*Still in the works*


































Still haven't set the spacers and stance but here is a start.

PS Hood is off because this was the first day driving my car after putting my new rebuild engine in the car


----------



## ontheedge56 (Jun 14, 2008)

OrangeWagon said:


>


Clear Corner mod????

looks like mine, just you got them benz wheels


----------



## OrangeWagon (Apr 3, 2005)

i did the CC mod on my a4 when i had it. id rather just wait and get e-codes. i have the e-code tail lights already and rather just wait.


----------



## imola01.5 (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

^ never saw that wheel/color combination before!


----------



## dgirouard39 (Dec 11, 2009)

imola01.5 said:


>


awesome!!!


----------



## lastbatter (Jun 11, 2006)

imola01.5 said:


>


 pink badges and mirror caps for full miami color scheme. you wont.


----------



## imola01.5 (Jul 3, 2012)

aledelic42 said:


> ^ never saw that wheel/color combination before!


Yes somebody has done this before i really like it so what. I have never seen a b5 with rs4/6 reps either, so what are you trying to say?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

[URL="http://www.flickr.com/photos/...kr.com/8308/7890264884_d92eed42f4_z.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## AUSTINWEST (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## VTGhost (Jul 24, 2012)

Ive had her for ony a few months. Doesnt compare to some of the sick cars on here! 
can someone tell me where i can get the rims on vwsparks camo wagon?



















Whats the brand of these Rims where can I buy some?


----------



## MarcS4 (Aug 24, 2012)

Just got my car. But plan on stancing it. It is lowered that's it. Well on the looks side.


----------



## imola01.5 (Jul 3, 2012)

VTGhost said:


> Ive had her for ony a few months. Doesnt compare to some of the sick cars on here!
> can someone tell me where i can get the rims on vwsparks camo wagon?
> 
> 
> ...


Rota grid 18x9.5 et 20 5x114.3 bolt pattern requires modifying to fit on a b5

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

imola01.5 said:


> Rota grid 18x9.5 et 20 5x114.3 bolt pattern requires modifying to fit on a b5
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


Or you can get them less wide and higher offset. However then they would just look dumb!! The lower offset on those wheels the best IMO


----------



## famguy (Mar 17, 2012)

CUAudi24 said:


> http://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab167/CUAudi24/Stance/260593_10152065909820294_1393744246_n.jpg[/IM
> [IMG]http://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab167/CUAudi24/Stance/562698_10152065909575294_758059177_n.jpg[/IM
> [IMG]http://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab167/CUAudi24/Stance/553843_10152065908955294_67407521_n.jpg[/IM
> 
> ...


----------



## vwsparky (Jun 5, 2005)

imola01.5 said:


> Rota grid 18x9.5 et 20 5x114.3 bolt pattern requires modifying to fit on a b5
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


 
NO it doesnt.


----------



## 550psrs4 (Jun 27, 2010)




----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

^^^ 



Good god. I need an avant! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Trakmasta (Feb 16, 2003)

Ben Thomas' car, no? Different wheels and seats. Interesting....


----------



## 550psrs4 (Jun 27, 2010)

< Ben Thomas or Benjamin Thomas = legal name


----------



## scotty slc (Nov 15, 2000)




----------



## Zane_S4 (Feb 14, 2012)

vwsparky said:


> NO it doesnt.


 You just use 14mm to 12mm lugs or wobble bolts?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## norcal_avant (Aug 4, 2009)

Zane_S4 said:


> You just use 14mm to 12mm lugs or wobble bolts?


Yup, I'm using 14mm to 12mm studs with tuner lugs.


----------



## BlkdoutS4 (Feb 14, 2009)

scotty slc said:


>


Sickest color I have ever seen on a B5 S4... If I ever do a full respray I would do something similar. Is that a wrap or full spray?


----------



## protocol_droid (Jan 4, 2010)

norcal_avant said:


> Yup, I'm using 14mm to 12mm studs with tuner lugs.


Running 14>12mm bolts with 5X112 hub pattern allows you to run a 5X114.3 wheel?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

protocol_droid said:


> Running 14>12mm bolts with 5X112 hub pattern allows you to run a 5X114.3 wheel?


running a 14 > 12 stud allows 12mm lug nuts and it gives most 114.3 wheels the room needed and you're fine.

another option is to drill out the threads and press 12mm wheel studs and not bother with screw in studs


----------



## protocol_droid (Jan 4, 2010)

99.5blacka4 said:


> running a 14 > 12 stud allows 12mm lug nuts and it gives most 114.3 wheels the room needed and you're fine.
> 
> another option is to drill out the threads and press 12mm wheel studs and not bother with screw in studs


So you just take the 14mm screw in end and they go into the stock hub holes and the 12mm end allows for the use for 5X114.3. Are there variable lengths if you want to use spacers? I know there are different legnths for the regular 14mm but that's keeping it at 14 without tapering to 12mm.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

famguy said:


> Snapshot from today. Gonna lower the front a tad more.


that color...


----------



## Slow4 (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## ParkerB5 (Jan 19, 2010)

any shots of this thing parked? 





OrangeWagon said:


>


----------



## OrangeWagon (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## ParkerB5 (Jan 19, 2010)

never seen them on another B5 before... I had them 8.5 all around on my A4 now they are on my S4 but S4 isn't nearly as low, now that I live in Boston and wouldn't be able to drive that low. what were they on your avant? did you have the 9.5s? or just 8.5s?


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

Not done yet but almost. 20mm still need to be put on the back and readjust the coils. Also stripping and repainting the calipers flat silver. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OrangeWagon (Apr 3, 2005)

They are 8.5 and 9.5, and since the photos i have lowered it more.


----------



## bluB5s4 (Sep 28, 2011)

a few pics of my friends s4 and mine at show n go


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

What exhaust tips are on those cars? They look the same, and very nice! :thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## bluB5s4 (Sep 28, 2011)

silvermannn said:


> What exhaust tips are on those cars? They look the same, and very nice! :thumbup:opcorn:


 my car the the blue one has an awe twin 1, my friends car has an Autospeed exhaust with the 89mm tips :wave:


----------



## Zane_S4 (Feb 14, 2012)

bluB5s4 said:


> my car the the blue one has an awe twin 1, my friends car has an Autospeed exhaust with the 89mm tips :wave:


 What wheels are those are your car? And are they staggered?


----------



## CorradoWob6 (Dec 18, 2010)

My Audi S4 with H&R and BBS. 

http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/3025/rwppsuji_jpg.htm 
http://s14.directupload.net/file/d/3025/tztnqqar_jpg.htm


----------



## Dutchsider (Apr 27, 2006)

CorradoWob6 said:


> My Audi S4 with H&R and BBS.
> 
> http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/3025/rwppsuji_jpg.htm
> http://s14.directupload.net/file/d/3025/tztnqqar_jpg.htm


----------



## bimmerchop (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

18x10" BBS E28 Mag. wrapped with 225/40/18 DWS'. Can't recall my final offsets. Front's could use a few more mm's. Cheers.


----------



## _drew.potts (Nov 8, 2006)

^^ Love it :thumbup::beer:


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

H2Oi 2012


----------



## SaiB (Apr 20, 2011)

das eighty, your car is so sick, so is your crews.


----------



## AUSTINWEST (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## imola01.5 (Jul 3, 2012)

Photo credit: Parker Cavanaugh


----------



## imola01.5 (Jul 3, 2012)

vwsparky said:


> NO it doesnt.


So your telling me if you put a factory fresh grid on an s4, the bolt patten of 5x114.3 from the grid is going to match up with 5x112 without modifying the bolt pattern of the wheel? You have to drill out the holes slightly in order to get the wobble bolts to wobble and line up correctly. That is for wobble bolts at least

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

http://www.canibeat.com/2012/07/leveled-out-aron-pajdas-b5-audi-s4/

My car sitting on my 19x9.5 and 19x11 BBS E88's


----------



## ParkerB5 (Jan 19, 2010)

Austin's S4 on CCW


----------



## bluB5s4 (Sep 28, 2011)

TheyCallMeARI said:


> http://www.canibeat.com/2012/07/leveled-out-aron-pajdas-b5-audi-s4/
> 
> 
> 
> it's so prettyfull well done ari :thumbup:


----------



## _drew.potts (Nov 8, 2006)

This page is full of win :thumbup::beer:


----------



## CUAudi24 (Aug 31, 2009)

Before During and After H2O


----------



## OrangeWagon (Apr 3, 2005)

CUAudi24 said:


> Before During and After H2O


looked good saw ur car at h20 looked good.


----------



## On The Grind (Apr 22, 2009)

TheyCallMeARI said:


> http://www.canibeat.com/2012/07/leveled-out-aron-pajdas-b5-audi-s4/
> 
> My car sitting on my 19x9.5 and 19x11 BBS E88's


Heard this guy runs the polish mob


----------



## CUAudi24 (Aug 31, 2009)

OrangeWagon said:


> looked good saw ur car at h20 looked good.


What were you driving? "orange wagon" perhaps?


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

On The Grind said:


> Heard this guy runs the polish mob


you heard correct  lol


----------



## vwsparky (Jun 5, 2005)

imola01.5 said:


> So your telling me if you put a factory fresh grid on an s4, the bolt patten of 5x114.3 from the grid is going to match up with 5x112 without modifying the bolt pattern of the wheel? You have to drill out the holes slightly in order to get the wobble bolts to wobble and line up correctly. That is for wobble bolts at least
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


Would you like me to send you my cracked grid that has not been drilled with my wobble bolts? to prove that you do not need to drill them out? My wobble bolts have worked perfectly fine in my grids and have done for 3 years. I know plenty of other people here and back home in England that have too. No drilling no nothing. If your going to have them drilled out you may aswell have them drilled to 5x112 which is about 50bucks a wheel. You have argued with me on instagram and facebook and now trying on here. Give the **** up already. No1 cares. But go take a pic next to a fake shark and point at your car. Go read comments and find out its not me but other people that call you out over "copying" my car. Bring on a personal insult like you did on facebook.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

My Wife took some shots of my Eleanor at the Hell Hole Canyon preserve in Socal yesterday.

Enjoy.


----------



## AWDIOS (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## vwsparky (Jun 5, 2005)

Very nice. Clean simple love it


----------



## Jurjen (Oct 9, 2002)

Eff Bags said:


> ^ more shots. specs?


CCW Classics, Brushed clear. 18x9's all the way around. front et 44 with 10mm spacer (to clear brembos) rear et29. Falken 615's 225/40/18's


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

My heap of junk. RS4 bumper on the way


----------



## ontheedge56 (Jun 14, 2008)




----------



## vdubstreets (Apr 26, 2004)

since I never post:


----------



## 550psrs4 (Jun 27, 2010)




----------



## ad2330 (Jun 23, 2012)

just...i mean...i don't even...ugh.


----------



## famguy (Mar 17, 2012)

How it looks atm.


----------



## flatnbagged (May 10, 2010)




----------



## owen__ (Dec 15, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## OrangeWagon (Apr 3, 2005)

one from h20


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

DSC_00231 by lazer_viking, on Flickr


----------



## OrangeWagon (Apr 3, 2005)

nick car looks good.


----------



## Rohgue (Jul 9, 2012)

550psrs4 said:


>


Well done my friend. Well done.:thumbup:


----------



## demonmk2 (Mar 19, 2006)

famguy said:


> How it looks atm.


DAMN!! that looks good:thumbup::beer:

18x9.5 all around?


----------



## famguy (Mar 17, 2012)

demonmk2 said:


> DAMN!! that looks good:thumbup::beer:
> 
> 18x9.5 all around?


Thank you! 

Yup.


----------



## papag1234 (Feb 8, 2010)




----------



## eatsleepmk3 (Jun 10, 2010)

*Me likey*



famguy said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Yup.


What where the finale offsets ?


----------



## dimosthigh (Mar 20, 2007)

*h&r coilovers*

(before)


----------



## dimosthigh (Mar 20, 2007)

(before)


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

I think it would look much better with stock skirts and stock grill ^^ just my opinion


----------



## jimmy021 (Nov 3, 2012)

hi!  pretty high in tha back, but it will be dropped!


----------



## kaiPLN (May 21, 2012)

audixride said:


> I think it would look much better with stock skirts and stock grill ^^ just my opinion


 +1











Busted 2 oil pans already...nyc roads


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

kaiPLN said:


> +1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need more experience driving low in NYC, I went thru many euros basically that were hovering off the ground driving all over BK and Queens, no issues. Only complaint I could have is traffic on the Belt Pkwy or Van Wyck..lol


On the Canyon Roads here in Cali


----------



## Minty_Fresh (May 27, 2009)

kaiPLN said:


> +1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ive had a few hard hits in north jersey. id never take my cars into the city. so impressed by dudes who daily low cars in the city.


----------



## Troy Shark (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## techniks4 (Nov 5, 2012)

Hopefully I'll be going to actual split wheels this winter.


----------



## famguy (Mar 17, 2012)

eatsleepmk3 said:


> What where the finale offsets ?


+25f and +30r


----------



## michal_s87 (Jun 24, 2011)

Two RS4 sedan from Poland
Both built by one man, both began as 1,8TQ... now blue has 420hp, orange above 300hp, of course 2,7BiT.


----------



## bluB5s4 (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## BlakMajik (Oct 22, 2005)

GroceryGetter82 said:


> I love that ass:heart:




does anyone know which exhaust that is? please pm me with which and where to buy =)


----------



## ParkerB5 (Jan 19, 2010)

went to shoot the dirty car today with my rommate



D7K_0250 by Parker Cavanaugh, on Flickr


----------



## michal_s87 (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Damn, prefacelift S4 ^ I've only seen one other from a German brochure. Love it.


----------



## BlkdoutS4 (Feb 14, 2009)

BlakMajik said:


> does anyone know which exhaust that is? please pm me with which and where to buy =)


Looks like AWE Twin 1 to me..


----------



## Ilya Ibragimov (Mar 9, 2012)

That's it... Next car is without a doubt going to be a B5 S4. :beer:


----------



## BlkdoutS4 (Feb 14, 2009)

Ilya Ibragimov said:


> That's it... Next car is without a doubt going to be a B5 S4. :beer:


 Love-Hate relationship....


----------



## CUAudi24 (Aug 31, 2009)

Pic from a recent shoot, gotta get them all edited


----------



## So So (Apr 29, 2012)

A Tease Pic of My Black On Black S4 Black CCW LM20's :heart:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## lowlife13 (Jul 22, 2011)

So So said:


> A Tease Pic of My Black On Black S4 Black CCW LM20's :heart:


I'm usually not a fan of black wheels on black cars but you pull it off really well. Love it.


----------



## So So (Apr 29, 2012)

lowlife13 said:


> I'm usually not a fan of black wheels on black cars but you pull it off really well. Love it.


Thanks Lowlife! i appreciate it i was nervous at first if it would look good but it came out looking amazing I'm happy with the outcome:wave:


----------



## So So (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

^ yo soso pm me tryin to contact you for a photo shoot also live in ct run a page called show stoppers and you inbox is full pm me


----------



## So So (Apr 29, 2012)

werk said:


> ^ yo soso pm me tryin to contact you for a photo shoot also live in ct run a page called show stoppers and you inbox is full pm me


What's up man yeh I already have a couple photographers but I'm already in classy euros . Thanks for the offer bud! :thumbup:


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

lol ok


----------



## CorradoWob6 (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## So So (Apr 29, 2012)

CorradoWob6 said:


>


clean imola avant :thumbup:


----------



## So So (Apr 29, 2012)

My b5 s4 found a nice spot for a pic ic::heart:


----------



## So So (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## Zane_S4 (Feb 14, 2012)

^^^Clean. Looks high in the back though. What are you GTF?


----------



## So So (Apr 29, 2012)

Zane_S4 said:


> ^^^Clean. Looks high in the back though. What are you GTF?


thanks man haha i know its high in the back just a test fitment with the wheels to see ho thry fit i will be going lower and will post more pics :thumbup:


----------



## Minty_Fresh (May 27, 2009)

post accident stance. 

have headlight now, but im looking for a used bumper, not cause of cost but i cant bring my self to cut up a new one for the front mount.


----------



## GrapeBandit (Dec 13, 2010)

So So, do away with the black lips and chrome window trim. would look better IMO. otherwise, clean car bro:thumbup:


----------



## Minty_Fresh (May 27, 2009)

GrapeBandit said:


> So So, do away with the black lips and chrome window trim. would look better IMO. otherwise, clean car bro:thumbup:


every B5 s4 has chrome window trim


----------



## So So (Apr 29, 2012)

GrapeBandit said:


> So So, do away with the black lips and chrome window trim. would look better IMO. otherwise, clean car bro:thumbup:


they all come with chrome window trim haha and thats why i got these wheels different from 90% of everyone else with polished lips but thank you for the feedback man! :thumbup:


----------



## famguy (Mar 17, 2012)

Mine hasn't chrome window trim. It's smoked.


----------



## famguy (Mar 17, 2012)

*doublepost


----------



## GrapeBandit (Dec 13, 2010)

yea, they came with chrome trim, doesnt mean you cant change it. there are a few ways to rid the chrome. and SoSo, you dont have to do polished lips like 90% of the ppl either lol you can go colored lips. you have the luxury of owning a black car which is like white or silver. meaning you can put any color wheels on them and they will match.


----------



## BlkdoutS4 (Feb 14, 2009)

GrapeBandit said:


> yea, they came with chrome trim, doesnt mean you cant change it. there are a few ways to rid the chrome. and SoSo, you dont have to do polished lips like 90% of the ppl either lol you can go colored lips. you have the luxury of owning a black car which is like white or silver. meaning you can put any color wheels on them and they will match.


B5 S4s don't come with chrome trim... it is smoked like someone said previously.


----------



## GrapeBandit (Dec 13, 2010)

BlkdoutS4 said:


> B5 S4s don't come with chrome trim... it is smoked like someone said previously.


 what ever color it is, its shiny chrome looking. ditch it. it look worse on the darker s4's because the trim just pops in contrast


----------



## So So (Apr 29, 2012)

yeah exactly i like the color of the trim its not a civic where im gonna strt changing a bunch of tuff on the exterior its a udi it adds the the classyness of the car. :thumbup:


----------



## GrapeBandit (Dec 13, 2010)

So So said:


> its not a civic where im gonna strt changing a bunch of tuff on the exterior


:whatls explain


So So said:


> its a udi it adds the the classyness of the car. :thumbup:


wasnt aware you were going for a classy look w/all black wheels on a black car. one would think a full polished wheel or at least polished lip would suggest "class" as opposed to a stealthy black wheel.:beer:


----------



## So So (Apr 29, 2012)

*Those 2 Black S4's From CT :thumbup:*


----------



## lastbatter (Jun 11, 2006)

you park like a jerk


----------



## bluB5s4 (Sep 28, 2011)

so so I usually don't like black wheels but your car is money well done :thumbup:


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Troy Shark said:


>


Hibiscus avant with shaved roof rails and alphards? I dig!! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## So So (Apr 29, 2012)

bluB5s4 said:


> so so I usually don't like black wheels but your car is money well done :thumbup:


Thanks Blu! I appreciate the positive feedback :wave:


----------



## Louie Bricants (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## Louie Bricants (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## Louie Bricants (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## 1210s4 (Oct 13, 2008)

:beer:


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Just put these on Thursday.


----------



## demonmk2 (Mar 19, 2006)

Looks awesome:thumbup:
I've been thinking of getting a set of these
for stance shots


----------



## vwsparky (Jun 5, 2005)




----------



## littlefox (Jun 4, 2012)

jimmy021 said:


> hi!  pretty high in tha back, but it will be dropped!


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## demonmk2 (Mar 19, 2006)

^^^damn... Knight rider stylzzz:beer::beer:


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

So So said:


>


Love the aggressive look the CCW's painted black give to the B5, looks great :thumbup:


----------



## bimmerchop (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## fortney77 (Mar 21, 2004)




----------



## VT-TT (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## davisgti (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## So So (Apr 29, 2012)

NYEuroTuner said:


> Love the aggressive look the CCW's painted black give to the B5, looks great :thumbup:


thanks man i appreciate the feedback !! :thumbup:


----------



## gorilla unit (Dec 5, 2008)

*happy new year people...*


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Wife took a few shots of my current B5 at Hell Hole Canyon.


----------



## SSSS4 (Oct 16, 2004)

NYEuroTuner said:


> Wife took a few shots of my current B5 at Hell Hole Canyon.


 nice:thumbup:


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

SSSS4 said:


> nice:thumbup:


 Thank you Sir


----------



## So So (Apr 29, 2012)

NYEuroTuner said:


> Wife took a few shots of my current B5 at Hell Hole Canyon.


 i like it man nice color combo pulls it off well!!! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## So So (Apr 29, 2012)

NYEuroTuner said:


> Wife took a few shots of my current B5 at Hell Hole Canyon.


 I like it man! nice color combo it pulls it off well!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## kerrnalangus (Sep 24, 2009)

Went from MKV Rabbit to this....


----------



## So So (Apr 29, 2012)

kerrnalangus said:


> Went from MKV Rabbit to this....


 Congrats , looks clean man :thumbup:


----------



## kaiPLN (May 21, 2012)

2013 Update


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

kerrnalangus said:


> Went from MKV Rabbit to this....


 those tarmacs look mint on the b5 
what width did you go with?


----------



## boosted_blueberry (Oct 19, 2012)

I think it looks fairly clean, but the best thing is its also a built motor tial car with a custom geared trans twin disc clutch recaro pole positions 034 adjustable everything and billet everything lol 

Currently sitting on 18x10 et26 tmb's somewhat low on KW V3's 

I plan on making a intro thread on my car very soon 

enjoy some more pictures guys


----------



## CUAudi24 (Aug 31, 2009)

^Awesome car man, i wish mine looked that good


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Threw on my RK's


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

NYEuroTuner said:


> Threw on my RK's


 those looks really good :beer::beer:


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

AggvGtivr6 said:


> those looks really good :beer::beer:


 Thank you  this look is slowly growing on me.


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

this thread is really not helping me in 'not' lusting after an s4


----------



## gorilla unit (Dec 5, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^some amazing cars up in here!!!!!!!!


----------



## CUAudi24 (Aug 31, 2009)

I have 2 sets of wheels in my garage already and waiting on a third to ship in, you guys are killing me with these pictures hahaha


----------



## Louie Bricants (Jun 10, 2009)

My old car on H&R Race Springs. Sat and rode great. Way lower than I expected.


----------



## vwsparky (Jun 5, 2005)




----------



## michal_s87 (Jun 24, 2011)

^^awesomeopcorn:

What means sticker on windshield? I've seen it a few times, but have no idea what mean...


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

vwsparky said:


>


LOWERRRR IT 





sup sparky:wave:


----------



## Lolasaurus_Rex (Jul 15, 2009)

Anyone know if these wheels specs will work.

18*9 +24
18*10 +22


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Lolasaurus_Rex said:


> Anyone know if these wheels specs will work.
> 
> 18*9 +24
> 18*10 +22


Yea deff will. I had 17x10 et18 rear and 17x10 et23 front


----------



## Tru3b5s4 (Jun 6, 2010)

Looking for some stance Peeps to help me out!!! my girlfriend Got me a brand new sweet set of work cr ultimates for christmas and i need a little help in making them fit. the specs are 18x10.5 et 23 front and rear im thinking a 225 40 tire. do you guys think its possible to run these with stock rear quarters?? i have the fronts already rolled and i dont mind pulling them. the rear has body filler for sure on the right side since this ******* that hit me last year. any help is appreciated thanks !!!


----------



## Tru3b5s4 (Jun 6, 2010)

Anyone!!


----------



## NewdubbY (Jun 26, 2006)

http://www.tirerack.com/wheels/tech/techpage.jsp?techid=101

http://www.fitmywheels.com/

http://www.1010tires.com/WheelOffsetCalculator.asp


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tru3b5s4 (Jun 6, 2010)

NewdubbY said:


> http://www.tirerack.com/wheels/tech/techpage.jsp?techid=101
> 
> http://www.fitmywheels.com/
> 
> ...



i like willtheyfit.com 

i know the specs of the wheels but im just asking if anyone has personal experience with aggressive wheels as such on a stock body.


----------



## NewdubbY (Jun 26, 2006)

My bad, you said "any" help is appreciated. I must have misunderstood.

Using the calculators I posted.. I came up with the following... a 10.5" wheel at et 23 is going to stick out 60mm (2.36" ) further than the OEM Avus wheel. So in the rear, without any adjustments to camber.. your wheel will protrude roughly 30mm (1.18" ) past the outside of the fender. In the front it will protrude roughly 40mm (1.57" ) past the outside of the fender. It will also be 16mm (.63" ) closer to the strut housing than the Avus wheel.


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tru3b5s4 (Jun 6, 2010)

NewdubbY said:


> My bad, you said "any" help is appreciated. I must have misunderstood.
> 
> Using the calculators I posted.. I came up with the following... a 10.5" wheel at et 23 is going to stick out 60mm (2.36" ) further than the OEM Avus wheel. So in the rear, without any adjustments to camber.. your wheel will protrude roughly 30mm (1.18" ) past the outside of the fender. In the front it will protrude roughly 40mm (1.57" ) past the outside of the fender. It will also be 16mm (.63" ) closer to the strut housing than the Avus wheel.
> 
> ...


 All good man thanks for the info. I have a buyer for the wheels but I'm in love with them! But if there going to poke that much I think it's better to maybe just get a different set of wheels. I can probably can make them work with some camber adjustment and lots of stretch. But I really don't know if its worth it. I'm so undecided on what to do.


----------



## ontheedge56 (Jun 14, 2008)




----------



## rusky04 (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## RennbahnPolizei (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## dopeaudi408 (Feb 12, 2012)

Still ways to go, just put wheels on today


----------



## snwboard333 (Jun 28, 2012)

It's starting to get warmer


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

What part of PA?


----------



## snwboard333 (Jun 28, 2012)

99.5blacka4 said:


> What part of PA?


wyomissing


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

snwboard333 said:


> wyomissing


Ah yes. Wawa at broadcasting


----------



## snwboard333 (Jun 28, 2012)

Nailed it. Are you in the area?


----------



## Jurjen (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

euro rear :heart:


----------



## .:brokeswagn:. (Feb 13, 2009)

can't come close to following most of these pics, but I'm game.  

Here is my DD stage 3 grocery getr'


----------



## michal_s87 (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## vwsparky (Jun 5, 2005)




----------



## Minty_Fresh (May 27, 2009)

dopeaudi408 said:


> Still ways to go, just put wheels on today


wait is that a s4 or a a4? cause i always wonderd if you could swap bumpers. i was thinking of doing so as i have been bumper less because of a accident.


----------



## dopeaudi408 (Feb 12, 2012)

Minty_Fresh said:


> wait is that a s4 or a a4? cause i always wonderd if you could swap bumpers. i was thinking of doing so as i have been bumper less because of a accident.


Its an a4. Posted on s4 thread since I dont think theres a A4 stance thread


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

dopeaudi408 said:


> Its an a4. Posted on s4 thread since I dont think theres a A4 stance thread


Regardless that car is clean as hell. Show some side pics!


----------



## dopeaudi408 (Feb 12, 2012)

ray4624 said:


> Regardless that car is clean as hell. Show some side pics!


Newer pics, lowered another 1/4 inch upfront. But need more.


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

http://forums.quattroworld.com/other/msgs/3656403.phtml


----------



## CUAudi24 (Aug 31, 2009)

AggvGtivr6 said:


> http://forums.quattroworld.com/other/msgs/3656403.phtml


jesus man


----------



## GrapeBandit (Dec 13, 2010)

AggvGtivr6 said:


> http://forums.quattroworld.com/other/msgs/3656403.phtml


and u posted that here y? not even an S 
SMH


----------



## Zane_S4 (Feb 14, 2012)

dopeaudi408 what wheels are those? They look like some that were for sale on here.


----------



## dopeaudi408 (Feb 12, 2012)

Zane_S4 said:


> dopeaudi408 what wheels are those? They look like some that were for sale on here.


There wedsport bavaria, I was trying to sell them a few months back, and I believe some user on here was doing the same. But I kept them since noone wanted them. I got them rebuilt wider with bigger lips


----------



## Zane_S4 (Feb 14, 2012)

dopeaudi408 said:


> There wedsport bavaria, I was trying to sell them a few months back, and I believe some user on here was doing the same. But I kept them since noone wanted them. I got them rebuilt wider with bigger lips


Thought so I was thinking about buying them but didn't know how they would look on a B5 S4. But they look really good on your car!


----------



## deljon (Feb 11, 2007)

RennbahnPolizei said:


>


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## CactusGreenS4 (Jun 3, 2011)

I have a question regarding stance. I have searched around and cannot seem to find the information I am looking for. Not only that but some of the information I have found seems to vary between threads  so I dont know what to think. 

Here is my dilemma: I have a set of 17x7.5 et42 rs4 look alike wheels with 225/45/17R rubber on them. And my factory avus wheels are 17x7.5 et45 also with 225/45/17R tires. 

I am obviously not up to par with the whole etXX and fitment. But what I do know is that the rs4 look alike wheels will not clear my calipers. I tried some 5/16 (almost 8mm) spacers from FLAPS but that was not enough to get clearance either. So I returned them and have been on the hunt for spacers ever since, but I dont know what size to get to achieve my desired outcome.

I would like my new wheels to not only clear my calipers (obviously) but to sit flush with my fenders. How can I determine what size spacers for front and rear to achieve this? My first guess was that et42 plus an 8mm spacer would put me at et50. Which would clear since the stock wheels are et45. However I was wrong as that did not work. :banghead: so I really do not know what to do or where to look. Maybe there is a thread somewhere that will better explain this whole offset and how the etXX number works? 

Thanks and any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## BlkdoutS4 (Feb 14, 2009)

CactusGreenS4 said:


> I have a question regarding stance. I have searched around and cannot seem to find the information I am looking for. Not only that but some of the information I have found seems to vary between threads  so I dont know what to think.
> 
> Here is my dilemma: I have a set of 17x7.5 et42 rs4 look alike wheels with 225/45/17R rubber on them. And my factory avus wheels are 17x7.5 et45 also with 225/45/17R tires.
> 
> ...


A spacer will decrease your offset not increase it... If you have a et42 and add a 8mm spacer, that puts you at et36

Offset isnt everything though when it comes to clearing brakes. Its mostly based on wheel and spoke design.


----------



## CactusGreenS4 (Jun 3, 2011)

BlkdoutS4 said:


> A spacer will decrease your offset not increase it... If you have a et42 and add a 8mm spacer, that puts you at et36
> 
> Offset isnt everything though when it comes to clearing brakes. Its mostly based on wheel and spoke design.


Awesome that helps a lot. Thanks. So how can I determine how big of a spacer I need to clear my brakes? Or is it just a trial and error thing?


----------



## BlkdoutS4 (Feb 14, 2009)

CactusGreenS4 said:


> Awesome that helps a lot. Thanks. So how can I determine how big of a spacer I need to clear my brakes? Or is it just a trial and error thing?


you can stack metal washers from the hardware store and then measure the stack once the brakes clear...


----------



## CactusGreenS4 (Jun 3, 2011)

BlkdoutS4 said:


> you can stack metal washers from the hardware store and then measure the stack once the brakes clear...


That actually sounds really complicated... So put the lug bolts through the wheel and put washers on them and then hold wheel against hub and see if it clears? how do you keep everything together  maybe I have the wrong idea or method.


----------



## BlkdoutS4 (Feb 14, 2009)

CactusGreenS4 said:


> That actually sounds really complicated... So put the lug bolts through the wheel and put washers on them and then hold wheel against hub and see if it clears? how do you keep everything together  maybe I have the wrong idea or method.


It's a lot easier with wheel studs instead of wheel bolts...


----------



## Minty_Fresh (May 27, 2009)




----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

^ needs more stickers and a high school parking lot pass


----------



## Minty_Fresh (May 27, 2009)

AggvGtivr6 said:


> ^ needs more stickers and a high school parking lot pass


yea i know i get it cause I'm on saw blades and have no bumper. that **** was not by choice. the car was in an addict. the hood is blue and the fender is spray painted. I'm waiting on my tax check to repair the car. the CC headlights are because they where cheaper then buying new OEM's.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## CUAudi24 (Aug 31, 2009)

Lazer Viking said:


>


God I love that color!


----------



## LakeSilverA4 (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

^ Perfect. What are the specs?


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

I second this specs on wheels and tires


----------



## LakeSilverA4 (Sep 27, 2005)

18x9.5 with 225/40's all the way around


----------



## GrapeBandit (Dec 13, 2010)

LakeSilverA4 said:


> 18x9.5 with 225/40's all the way around


 et's son!


----------



## Eurollin (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## I Killsuckers6 (May 30, 2011)

My turn! 

 





































 

​


----------



## Disco.Potato (Jan 24, 2011)

Eurollin said:


>


 I must have moar!!!


----------



## michal_s87 (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## jordan_337 (Dec 7, 2010)

Ill play ( iphone shots ):banghead:



















17x9.5 215/40/17r 
Et 25 front 
Et 20 rear. 

Think I was 23 1/8 ftg last time I measured.


----------



## vwsparky (Jun 5, 2005)




----------



## Eurollin (Apr 28, 2013)

Disco.Potato said:


> I must have moar!!!


Sure ! Check them !


----------



## Dcsantos (Dec 27, 2012)

^ 
This car is sick. Probably the best b5 in Thailand, freaking impressive man!


----------



## Fluffy (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## jesters22 (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## Polos4 (Nov 13, 2009)

IMG_1705 by sparkyvw, on Flickr


----------



## ghost1312 (Oct 16, 2012)

*My S4*











Tell me if it even looks good,
My S4 lowered with race land coil overs on A8 wheels, 42 draft designs 8mm spacers...


----------



## ghost1312 (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## <Owen> (Mar 6, 2008)

*SPARKY O_MY_LORD!!!*
:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## GrapeBandit (Dec 13, 2010)

Polos4 said:


> IMG_1705 by sparkyvw, on Flickr


not too sure about this one. the flares gake away from the ever so beautiful and smooth bodylines of the b5. kind of rollerskaterish looking. IMO


----------



## CUAudi24 (Aug 31, 2009)

went out yesterday to take a few pictures. here is one


----------



## kitten_puncher (Apr 5, 2012)

AUSTINWEST said:


>


WW


----------



## dan-tdi (Mar 11, 2013)

dubmd said:


> ^^love the wheels:beer:
> 
> went lower


dude .... do these wheels rub at all ???

im having rubbing issues on mine and im not as low as that !

Im on RS6 19" 235/35 , coilovers , back end rubs on the shock , and on the inner plastic liner , front end rubs on the arch (hence the rust) going over pot holes , dips , corners ..


----------



## Cole Schmitt (Nov 29, 2010)

Need to go a bit lower, but waiting until I can find a new set of wheels/tires to worry about that.
In the market, shouldn't be too long 'fore I find some :thumbup:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## .:1of1500:. (Jun 18, 2003)

^ dear lawd! That's perfection.


----------



## bimmerchop (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## demonmk2 (Mar 19, 2006)

ooooff!
me like:beer:


----------



## bluB5s4 (Sep 28, 2011)

Took this thing out of its hole of a garage for the first time in 8 months I have to get this car back on the road I miss it sooo


http://s1070.photobucket.com/albums...=view&current=20130626_125518_zps70707e10.jpg


----------



## GtaRides (May 27, 2013)

My turn



























Wish my ST's would go lower in the rear..
Wheels are mustang cobra
17x9 et 25 10mm spacer
17x10.5 et 20 no spacer


----------



## GtaRides (May 27, 2013)

GtaRides said:


> My turn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One more for goodluck lol


----------



## Mk4vdub23 (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## Mk4vdub23 (Oct 16, 2012)

Work in progress but there they are meet DareDevil


----------



## Lolasaurus_Rex (Jul 15, 2009)

Anyone here using D2 coilovers? How low do they go. Can't seem to find any info on them.


----------



## dopeaudi408 (Feb 12, 2012)

Lolasaurus_Rex said:


> Anyone here using D2 coilovers? How low do they go. Can't seem to find any info on them.



I run them on my a4, , front don't go to low. Rear go lower. I've had to let the spring be loose on the fronts to go low.


----------



## Lolasaurus_Rex (Jul 15, 2009)

dopeaudi408 said:


> I run them on my a4, , front don't go to low. Rear go lower. I've had to let the spring be loose on the fronts to go low.


How do they ride? Can you PM me some pictures?


----------



## Lolasaurus_Rex (Jul 15, 2009)

Anyone on the Megan Racing Euro Street coilovers? :beer:


----------



## Jurjen (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## lilDevil (May 29, 2007)

My S. not sure if it falls under "stance"


----------



## mainestream (Feb 20, 2012)

18x9.5 et 25 225/40s all around


----------



## halfrican (Feb 27, 2013)

Jurjen said:


>


 Yoga pants give me yogurt pants.


----------



## Jurjen (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## Zane_S4 (Feb 14, 2012)

DSC_0873 by S4Swag, on Flickr


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)




----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Polos4 said:


> IMG_1705 by sparkyvw, on Flickr


Anymore shots of this one? Thinking of going outlaw myself, looks really good IMHO.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Almost forgot to post up a pic myself.


----------



## protect ya neck (May 1, 2010)

GtaRides said:


> My turn
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what bolt pattern are the cobra wheels?

did you have to get them re-drilled? i thought they were 5x114


----------



## Cole Schmitt (Nov 29, 2010)

Jurjen said:


>


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Alzor Style 881's 18X8.5 front 18X9.5 rear 

 

Jason


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Super car sunday cruise.


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)




----------



## jrcramer (Aug 31, 2008)

here is my car. still need some fine tuning for height. 
3SDM .06 18x9.5 et40 with 20mm spacers.


----------



## dopelasser_s4 (May 28, 2010)




----------



## Cole Schmitt (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## dopelasser_s4 (May 28, 2010)




----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## .:brokeswagn:. (Feb 13, 2009)

3SDM .05 18X19.5 et40 12mm spacers all around. I could go lower but I put 100 miles a day on it, dicey county/farm roads


----------



## boosteda4md (Nov 26, 2007)

18x9.5 et45 Klutch sl14 with 25mm spacers.

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

dopelasser_s4 said:


>


Pimp!:thumbup:


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

vwsparky said:


>


 BOSS!:thumbup:


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

550psrs4 said:


>


Any build thread on this master piece? this avant is just


----------



## vwsparky (Jun 5, 2005)




----------



## goodridge (Nov 10, 2004)

Nailed it again sparky.......:beer:


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

RennbahnPolizei said:


>


wow


----------



## Cole Schmitt (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## Disco.Potato (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## dopelasser_s4 (May 28, 2010)




----------



## VPREADT (Dec 15, 2012)

*Rear defuser*

Do you kin where I could get that rear defuser?


----------



## VPREADT (Dec 15, 2012)

Evilevo said:


> ^^^ Doesn't count cause your car isn't driving


Where do I find this rear defuser?


----------



## boosteda4md (Nov 26, 2007)

My new ccw classics

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrOjeKtG60RaDo (Jan 31, 2003)

GtaRides said:


> My turn
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does anybody know what brand these wheels are? I cannot find them anywhere.


----------



## boosteda4md (Nov 26, 2007)

They are out of stock everywhere.... and probably won't be back in. These are deep dish cobra reps.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Strosek (Dec 12, 2013)

First pic: 4x bbs RS289 18" 8.5 5x112
Second pic: 4x Strosek 18" 8.5 5x130 
Best Regards, Peter


----------



## takenotes4 (Mar 3, 2013)

My stage 3+ noggy 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soupie69uk (Feb 5, 2005)

Any one know the specs on this set up. Looks lovely!



dopelasser_s4 said:


>


----------



## Hilt717 (Mar 16, 2011)

My Hibiscus S4 with 18x8.5 Rotiform sjc's


----------



## GrapeBandit (Dec 13, 2010)

^^^nice car. ****ty pics!


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

F your stance that makes lips bend fenders. If that was the case then ALL the car companies are doing it wrong?!?!?


----------



## kwhattro (Feb 8, 2014)

New to vortex... wanted to share!


----------



## SoCal S4 (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## bulfrog3232 (Jul 12, 2008)

By far my favorite noggy s4 ive ever seen, serious props to whoever did all the work


----------



## kwhattro (Feb 8, 2014)

bulfrog3232 said:


> By far my favorite noggy s4 ive ever seen, serious props to whoever did all the work


i appreciate that! i have a lot more changes coming!


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

That rear valence is ****ing bad ass


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jordan_337 (Dec 7, 2010)

Winter stance. 








































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deljon (Feb 11, 2007)

vwsparky said:


>


Over here crying because this car is fantastic


----------



## bimmerchop (Dec 30, 2004)

My winter setup...


----------



## GrapeBandit (Dec 13, 2010)

jordan_337 said:


> Winter stance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your wheels are on backwards! 


bimmerchop said:


> My winter setup...


Your winter setup is nicer than most ppls summer setup..lol...Beautiful effin car!!!


----------



## bimmerchop (Dec 30, 2004)

^^lol, thank you sir :thumbup:


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

boosteda4md said:


> My new ccw classics
> 
> Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


what size and offsets? tire size?


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

GrapeBandit said:


> your wheels are on backwards!


how many corvettes have you seen with them mounted the other way? 


wow there are so many bagged b5s now


----------



## deljon (Feb 11, 2007)

bimmerchop said:


> My winter setup...


Hahaha this winter setup makin us all look bad! Great looking car


----------



## michal_s87 (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## biko (Nov 15, 2010)

bulfrog3232 said:


>


woah, what trunk spoiler is that?


----------



## demonmk2 (Mar 19, 2006)

Kinda looks like a lltek...but I could be wrong.


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

My first post of my B5 S4, thinking of going a tad lower in the rear but I am enjoying the rake a little. My first non bagged car in awhile and loving dialing in the stance again.
Flat Fives 18x8.5 et 45 8mm spacer in the front 15mm in the rear wanted a oem+ set up 


<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13915907695" title="DSC_8325 by vwgliin05, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5017/13915907695_c00e02d47b_c.jpg" width="800" height="449" alt="DSC_8325"></a>


----------



## gevo (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Hilt717 (Mar 16, 2011)

Last picture I took before I decided to change up the wheels









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## nsaneS4avant (Apr 29, 2013)

*still dialing the ride height...*


----------



## TheAlbanian (Jul 11, 2011)

vwsparky said:


>


Anyone know the specs? Been looking for new wheels had my eyes on these rotis for a while. Thanks


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)




----------



## jordan_337 (Dec 7, 2010)

Whoring. 






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## Hilt717 (Mar 16, 2011)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cole Schmitt (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Cole Schmitt said:


>


Moar!

Looking good! Advan RS?


----------



## Bill03GLI (Dec 17, 2011)

Trying to decide if I should plasti dip the wheels black or not. Any impute would be appreciated


----------



## Trakmasta (Feb 16, 2003)

Bill03GLI said:


> Trying to decide if I should plasti dip the wheels black or not. Any impute would be appreciated


Nah! Leave silver and get aluminum mirrors to set em off!


----------



## Bill03GLI (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks for the input. Silver mirrors would look good.


----------



## Bill03GLI (Dec 17, 2011)

That's a sweet wagon


----------



## EuroH4X (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## Sssslow Yuppie (May 1, 2004)

EuroH4X said:


>




I was wondering who picked this up from Houston. Any major plans? If you decide you want to throw a built motor in the avant let me know, I have one which was built by 034 for sale with 0 miles.


----------



## EuroH4X (Dec 4, 2012)

Sssslow Yuppie said:


> I was wondering who picked this up from Houston. Any major plans? If you decide you want to throw a built motor in the avant let me know, I have one which was built by 034 for sale with 0 miles.


Awesome, I'll keep that in mind! Right now I'm just doing the usual stuff, just re-did timing belt water pump. The previous owner already had upgraded intercoolers, H&R coils, Cat back exhaust (needs install), and a water/meth kit (needs install) once I work through all that I'll let everyone know where I'm going from there.


----------



## Cole Schmitt (Nov 29, 2010)

VMRWheels said:


> Moar!
> 
> Looking good! Advan RS?


Thanks, but they're Brotas opcorn:

Unfortunately I cracked one of the barrels so they're off the car now. In the market for a set of 18x9.5 next.


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

I :heart: B5 S4's


----------



## SaiB (Apr 20, 2011)

Sick. Always love hibiscus.



Hilt717 said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## dschuster (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## dschuster (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## rhammyS4 (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Cole Schmitt (Nov 29, 2010)

When I had Brotas on.


----------



## S4Matt (Jan 20, 2014)

*CCW C2k's*

<a href="http://s457.photobucket.com/user/wright2383/media/IMG_0870.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i457.photobucket.com/albums/qq291/wright2383/IMG_0870.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_0870.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s457.photobucket.com/user/wright2383/media/IMG_0869.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i457.photobucket.com/albums/qq291/wright2383/IMG_0869.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_0869.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s457.photobucket.com/user/wright2383/media/IMG_0868.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i457.photobucket.com/albums/qq291/wright2383/IMG_0868.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_0868.jpg"/></a>

My CCW C2K's


----------



## kdf8454 (Dec 3, 2010)

More 3SDM - now bagged


----------



## atnek1020 (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/dutchswift/15408047785" title="DSC_0654 by Brian Jensen, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3928/15408047785_c8369d491f_b.jpg" width="1024" height="640" alt="DSC_0654"></a>


----------



## rhammyS4 (Jun 20, 2013)

So much 3SDM


----------



## bulfrog3232 (Jul 12, 2008)

H&R performance coils
Goodyear eagle f1s 225 45 18
B8 a5 wheels w/ hubcentric spacers


----------



## Hilt717 (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## rhammyS4 (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## kdf8454 (Dec 3, 2010)

More 3SDM whoring :beer:


----------



## rhammyS4 (Jun 20, 2013)

Clean man! :thumbup: Makes me wanna bag my S4. Lets keep the 3SDM pics coming haha


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)




----------



## rhammyS4 (Jun 20, 2013)

Picked up a new lens recently so I'm trying to get used to it.


----------



## papolabv (Aug 14, 2010)

*My s4*


----------



## rhammyS4 (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

Not too stanced but she sits well, h and r springs is all



She gets dirty too

My sport Quattro will have more"stance"

Extra points if anyone can guess my plate  nobody gets it....


----------



## powerswhat (Dec 6, 2007)

from fixxfest


----------



## kdf8454 (Dec 3, 2010)

If you haven't watched already...


----------



## GrapeBandit (Dec 13, 2010)

HAPPY NEW YEAR everyone! ! ! 

I have a question for you guys. I have 215/40/18 tires I just put on my wheels. wheels are 18x8.5 and 18x9.5. what tire pressure should I run? I dont want to have it too low that the bead separates from the wheel. thanks


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

215 on a 9.5" wide wheel :sly::screwy::facepalm:


----------



## GrapeBandit (Dec 13, 2010)

AggvGtivr6 said:


> 215 on a 9.5" wide wheel :sly::screwy::facepalm:


because thats the first time you heard of that
if so, why are you even looking at a stance thread:sly::screwy::facepalm:


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

Why not run a tire that fits better? It's in the rear, you'll have the space, but ill admit; i dont understand the stance lifestyle bro.


----------



## GrapeBandit (Dec 13, 2010)

AggvGtivr6 said:


> Why not run a tire that fits better? It's in the rear, you'll have the space, but ill admit; i dont understand the stance lifestyle bro.


I hear ya! I got a good deal on the 4 new tires so I went with it. after I bought them, I kinda felt I should have did 225's in the rear. its my first go "at stance", so ill see what happens...lol


----------



## USEURNOG (Jan 25, 2014)

Cant lie havent been impressed many of the recent rims. I think I might go with RFP1's and stop this search. Also was thinking bout 2003 Benz SL500 wheels. What yall think?


----------



## GrapeBandit (Dec 13, 2010)

USEURNOG said:


> Cant lie havent been impressed many of the recent rims. I think I might go with RFP1's and stop this search. Also was thinking bout 2003 Benz SL500 wheels. What yall think?


you dont want RFP1's., a millon ppl have those:banghead: you want something different like my Benz CLS 500 wheels, you would be the only person rocking these on any audi. i just installed them Saturday so the tires are brand new. you should buy them:thumbup:
















































18x8.5/18x9.5


----------



## lowslife (Nov 5, 2012)

heeellllo


----------



## Fizzo20 (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## S4Newbie (Oct 13, 2014)

So i'd buy pretty much ANY of these cars in a 6-speed 

anyone lookin to sell?


----------



## S4Matt (Jan 20, 2014)

S4Newbie said:


> So i'd buy pretty much ANY of these cars in a 6-speed
> 
> anyone lookin to sell?


Sure. 20k. 

Tial 770 powered s4. CCW wheels. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeditdi (Jan 15, 2010)

up


----------



## Fizzo20 (Mar 29, 2010)

jeditdi said:


> up


A good way to bump a thread is to post a picture.


----------



## bimmerchop (Dec 30, 2004)

Fizzo20 said:


> A good way to bump a thread is to post a picture.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/mpkQ8rJ.jpg


God damn it I miss my car :/

At least I had her back in my possession for a couple days last week.


----------



## aap15 (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Zane_S4 (Feb 14, 2012)

aap15 said:


>


^^^Damn! More pics please!^^^


----------



## snowbiz (Jan 12, 2012)

My B5 A4, complete S4 exterior and RS4 interior. Sits currently in winter mode on OZ Ultraleggera 18x8 with 215/40 winter tyres.

Do anyone have tips for some summerwheels, i have considered the new Rotiform IND-T's in 18x9.5 ET35


----------



## jordan_337 (Dec 7, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

saw that thing on instagram. god damn its sick .


----------



## jordan_337 (Dec 7, 2010)

ray4624 said:


> saw that thing on instagram. god damn its sick .


thanks :thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## b5s4avant (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Superman (Dec 8, 2000)

Miro 111?


----------



## b5s4avant (Mar 23, 2014)

Niche Targa


----------



## lowslife (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

jordan_337 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


needs more stickers and a fmic and it would be super hella fresh dope yo :thumbup:


----------



## BlakMajik (Oct 22, 2005)

Not stanced yet but coming along


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davisgti (Oct 24, 2011)

My static s4


----------



## Brennan610 (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

when I tried on futuras before I decided to buy them and rebuild them as my current winter project


----------



## Brennan610 (Nov 16, 2011)

P Q said:


> when I tried on futuras before I decided to buy them and rebuild them as my current winter project


Holy **** these look so good!


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

The gold on the center caps is gone. Got rid of the gold bolts too. got my hands on original OZ bolts that I am currently refinishing and waiting on a set of radinox lips to be delivered. Now I just need to sell the ccws lol


----------



## Papa_Dios (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## heider.eli12 (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

On ST coilovers with quite a bit to go. Going lower tonight.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VWinfamous (Apr 26, 2012)

P Q said:


> when I tried on futuras before I decided to buy them and rebuild them as my current winter project


I hope I don't derail the thread TOO much, but what are the barrel, lip, and offset sizes if you don't mind me asking?
Futuras are my absolute favorite wheel. They look absolutely perfect on your b5.
Any other pics?


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

RS for life. Wheels are for sale also ;-)

_GVC3393 by greg c, on Flickr

_GVC5168 by greg c, on Flickr

_GVC3327 by greg c, on Flickr


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

VWinfamous said:


> I hope I don't derail the thread TOO much, but what are the barrel, lip, and offset sizes if you don't mind me asking?
> Futuras are my absolute favorite wheel. They look absolutely perfect on your b5.
> Any other pics?


You found my build thread :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bmxdublover (Apr 25, 2011)

18x10 et20 


Don't feed the scene kids...


----------



## LameS4 (Apr 25, 2015)

Maaaaan, that looks good! ^^^^^:thumbup:


----------



## aFOURstance (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## bmxdublover (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## kitten_puncher (Apr 5, 2012)

bmxdublover said:


> 18x10 et20
> 
> 
> Don't feed the scene kids...


Damn Daniel. 

My s4 wheel goals right there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kitten_puncher (Apr 5, 2012)

18x8.5 et35 5mm spacers in the rear 225/40s plenty of room to go down on the coilovers but with the power I am happy with the way it sits.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmxdublover (Apr 25, 2011)

kitten_puncher said:


> Damn Daniel.
> 
> My s4 wheel goals right there.
> 
> ...










let me satisfy your needs


----------



## kitten_puncher (Apr 5, 2012)

bmxdublover said:


> let me satisfy your needs


Killer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brennan610 (Nov 16, 2011)

Lets see some more of those carlines!


----------



## bmxdublover (Apr 25, 2011)

Brennan610 said:


> Lets see some more of those carlines!


I always tend to never take any pictures of my car:/







https://vimeo.com/187362054 and here's a vid of me pretending to be a douche luls


----------



## e30mclow (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## bmxdublover (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## kitten_puncher (Apr 5, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmxdublover (Apr 25, 2011)

kitten_puncher said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So sick


----------



## aFOURstance (Jan 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kitten_puncher (Apr 5, 2012)

'Tis the season











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdelima87 (Jan 10, 2015)

ST coilovers 18x8, et35, 235/40


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BolideVW (Aug 11, 2011)

Unfortunately sold it to pay to for school in Europe for a year.


----------



## kitten_puncher (Apr 5, 2012)

Spring can't come soon enough.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmxdublover (Apr 25, 2011)

kitten_puncher said:


> Spring can't come soon enough.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Boned*

LOL Damn, I had 2 sets and sold one, I have a set on my black avant now so you will have my twin! IG @jowbones



bmxdublover said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kitten_puncher (Apr 5, 2012)

NYCGTM said:


> LOL Damn, I had 2 sets and sold one, I have a set on my black avant now so you will have my twin! IG @jowbones


I think I have your old set! I bought them from a guy who had them on a Nogaro b5s4

I saw your b5s4 avant in person like 4 or 5 years ago? It was an early season spring meet in some parking lot in northern Virginia and I remember drooling over your car. That furthered my want for an s4 avant, and luckily I was able to land mine a year ago and it's been a slow work in progress since then.

I haven't posted alot recently but my IG is oj_zimpson I might just start a new account just for car related stuff. I barely have any avant content on mine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kitten_puncher (Apr 5, 2012)

BOI


----------



## demonmk2 (Mar 19, 2006)

kitten_puncher said:


> Spring can't come soon enough.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 hurry up and mount some tires on it!


----------



## kitten_puncher (Apr 5, 2012)

demonmk2 said:


> hurry up and mount some tires on it!


I really hate to disappoint people but I sold the speedlines. The offsets were insanely low I was going to need to run more camber than I want to on daily and a massive spacer up front to clear my 17zs. So they were sold to a mk6 kid and I have since acquired a square set of 3 piece rotiform DUS. They are 19s which I have been liking more and more on b5s. I need to make some adjustments but I plan on going lower and really getting the fitment tight. Here is what I have so far after I bought tires for them. The fitment is perfect I wish I had a side profile to share.





















Flame suit on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

Interesting wheel


----------



## kitten_puncher (Apr 5, 2012)

P Q said:


> Interesting wheel


Yeah the original owner of the wheels had them on an s3. They are interesting they have a bit of an identity crisis between face poke and a regular 3 piece wheel. Hidden hardware and only 2 inch lips they are growing on me.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

reminds me of Fiski wheels


----------



## kitten_puncher (Apr 5, 2012)

P Q said:


> reminds me of Fiski wheels


Nailed it, I had a set of fikses on my Mkv, same hidden bolts concept. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Boneing Time*

Haha damn my twin! I've had these wheels on my car for years! I had two sets at one time and sold my chrome set. Wonder if they ended up with you?


----------

